#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Прошу сталкивавшихся рассказать подробнее отличия секты "Аум Синрикё" от буддизма

## Сергей Андреевич

Добрый день.
Такая ситуация, очень хороший доверчивый человек во всему попал в секту. Нужно срочно вытаскивать, хотя может и поздно.
Сюда пишу потому что по предварительным данным это "Аум Синрикё". В открытых источниках написано:



> Ввиду того, что адепты Аум Синрике во многих документах именовали себя "буддистской общиной", буддистское духовенство в лице Джампа Тинлея, духовного представителя Далай-ламы в России, Калмыкии, Бурятии и Монголии, заявило о том, что "эта секта на сто процентов не принадлежит к буддийской традиции". Российские буддисты также считают Асахару "уклонившимся от истинного учения Будды".


Собственно я прошу о следующем:
 Возможно кто-то сталкивался с такой ситуацией, очень нужны советы. Какие отличия ярко отличают эту штуку от настоящего учения? Как можно гарантированно опознать оно ли это? Противоречия в той "сектантской версии" на которые можно было бы сделать упор. Нужен специалист (но не прямо сейчас) что бы изучить насколько то что там начитывают перепутано/неправильно/опасно.
Так же пишут что они "Фактически людей доводят до психического самоуничтожения" - как это распознать, поймать, уличить в этом?

----------


## Аурум

> Добрый день.
> Такая ситуация, очень хороший доверчивый человек во всему попал в секту. Нужно срочно вытаскивать, хотя может и поздно.
> Сюда пишу потому что по предварительным данным это "Аум Синрикё". В открытых источниках написано:
> 
> Собственно я прошу о следующем:
>  Возможно кто-то сталкивался с такой ситуацией, очень нужны советы. Какие отличия ярко отличают эту штуку от настоящего учения? Как можно гарантированно опознать оно ли это? Противоречия в той "сектантской версии" на которые можно было бы сделать упор. Нужен специалист (но не прямо сейчас) что бы изучить насколько то что там начитывают перепутано/неправильно/опасно.
> Так же пишут что они "Фактически людей доводят до психического самоуничтожения" - как это распознать, поймать, уличить в этом?


Вы сначала точно выясните, что за секта, как их самоназвание.

----------


## Германн

С религиоведческой точки зрения, это нео-индуистская, а вовсе не буддийская, организация. "Всевышний Господь Шива, это Гуру Всех Истинных Победителей (Татхагат)" - Сёко Асахара.

В буддизме Бога нет.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

Как уличить? А что зариновых атак в Токийском метро Вам мало чтоли? 18 человек погибли и 5500 получили увечья. В википедии подробнее почитайте http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90%...B8%D0%BA%D1%91

Очень много сект нынче существует. Полезными для людей их назвать очень сложно. И очень сложно вразумить тех, кто попал в их сети. Один раз сталкивалась. Знакомый очень много денег потратил, пока был в одной из знаменитых на весь мир сект. И психика серьезно пострадала. Помог ему переход в традиционную православную веру. Ну и друзья постарались вытащить человека. Так что бездействовать тут точно нельзя.
http://psi-technology.net/articles/r...a-s-sektoj.php

----------

Алик (17.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Вы сначала точно выясните, что за секта, как их самоназвание.


Последнее было "Алеф".

----------


## Сергей Андреевич

> Как уличить? А что зариновых атак в ...


Не в этом уличить. Как уличить что промывают мозги.



> Вы сначала точно выясните, что за секта, как их самоназвание.


В процессе.



> В буддизме Бога нет.


Спасибо за ответ! Но всё же основывается на буддизме, как минимум кучу цитат оттуда понадёргали. Вот хочется понять что они переврали. То есть чтоб слева оригинал цитаты, справа то что у них - и грубые отличия/переворачивания в явном виде.



> Последнее было "Алеф".


По моим сведениям после того взрыва они распались на Алеф и ещё три новые "ветки".

----------


## Аурум

Тут хорошо описан принцип. Но методы незаконны, к сожалению.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Не в этом уличить. Как уличить что промывают мозги.


Вот замечательный сайт есть sektoved.ru там и форум есть и люди разбирающиеся в этом. Думаю они разбираются в тонкостях.

Вот про Аум статья http://www.sektoved.ru/enciclopedia.php?cat_id=38

Все секты выдергивают какие-то цитаты из контекста основных мировых религий.

----------


## Нико

> Ввиду того, что адепты Аум Синрике во многих документах именовали себя "буддистской общиной", буддистское духовенство в лице Джампа Тинлея, духовного представителя Далай-ламы в России, Калмыкии, Бурятии и Монголии, заявило о том, что "эта секта на сто процентов не принадлежит к буддийской традиции". Российские буддисты также считают Асахару "уклонившимся от истинного учения Будды".


Кстати, интересный, новый факт: "геше Тинлей боролся с аумовцами".

----------

До (07.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (07.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Андреевич

Спасибо большое. Но сперва, на начальном этапе мне интересно найти здесь, человека, хорошо разбирающегося во всех направлениях буддизма, которому доводилось/может изучать/сравнивать эту секту.
Способ из видео интересен, пару вещей взял на заметку, но в нашем случае он трижды не применим...  :Frown:

----------


## Legba

Вот тут http://circus-delight.livejournal.com/91712.html 
приведена обширная инструкция по "зомбированию".
Проблема только в том, что методы у всех одинаковые - хоть у сектантов, хоть у традиционных религий.
Также нужно заметить, что буддизм - не Римская Католическая Церковь.
Различные направления, школы и подшколы мало сходятся во второстепенных вопросах - а временами и в главных.
Посему заявить "это не буддизм" достаточно сложно - всегда можно ответить "а у нас вот так".
Тот факт, что Секо Асахара объявил себя Шивой малопоказателен, ибо он так же объявил себя Христом и Буддой. Аллаха вот только не тронул (вроде).
Короче говоря, стоит обращать внимание на сам факт того, что это деструктивная секта, где отжимают бабки и разрушают личную жизнь,
а уж доктринальные тонкости не так важны.

----------

Alex (07.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (07.02.2014), Дубинин (07.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (07.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (07.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Спасибо большое. Но сперва, на начальном этапе мне интересно найти здесь, человека, хорошо разбирающегося во всех направлениях буддизма, которому доводилось/может изучать/сравнивать эту секту.
> Способ из видео интересен, пару вещей взял на заметку, но в нашем случае он трижды не применим...


А с чего вы поняли, что секта мимикрирует под буддизм?

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо большое. Но сперва, на начальном этапе мне интересно найти здесь, человека, хорошо разбирающегося во всех направлениях буддизма, которому доводилось/может изучать/сравнивать эту секту.
> Способ из видео интересен, пару вещей взял на заметку, но в нашем случае он трижды не применим...


Особенности: крайний фанатизм ГУРУ.
Желание быть зомбированным.
Желание стать монахом или монахиней в данной секте.
Любовь к крайнему аскетизму во всех проявлениях. Медитация без еды целыми днями.
Готовность фанатично жертвовать секте квартиры и прочее имущество.
Готовность в качестве эксперимента быть отравленным ядом зарином.

_С 98 года, по совету некоторых наставников, многие аумовцы перешли к геше Тинлею.    

_

----------


## Сергей Андреевич

> А с чего вы поняли, что секта мимикрирует под буддизм?


Любая секта первым делом должна заманить. Заманить чем-то интересным, безобидным, полезным, светлым, добрым... Это потом начнётся и будет поздно.
Эти заманивают в том числе буддизмом и йогой, прямыми словами. Пострадавший человек полностью уверен что он комплексно изучает и то и то плюс "ещё много хорошего".



> Посему заявить "это не буддизм" достаточно сложно - всегда можно ответить "а у нас вот так".
> ...
> Короче говоря, стоит обращать внимание на сам факт того, что это деструктивная секта, где отжимают бабки и разрушают личную жизнь,
> а уж доктринальные тонкости не так важны.


Это плохо. Просто надо же сперва заставить человека засомневаться в том, что получаемая им информация верна.
Пока что "бесплатно и добровольно" портят психику, настроение, путают мысли. Очень заметно.  :Frown:

----------


## Дубинин

> _С 98 года, по совету некоторых наставников, многие аумовцы перешли к геше Тинлею.    
> _


Это-да, да и сам Московский центр, по сути построен энергией бывших (иногда и не бывших) АУМовцев. Они много чего порасказывали, кто и газку нюхнул, кто и квартиру продал.. Но надо отдать им должное- более деловых и хватких людей, и полезных в "хозяйстве", чем "бывшие", я ни в одном буддийском центре не встречал- дрессуру прошли лихую)))

----------

Neroli (09.02.2014), Аурум (07.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (07.02.2014), Дондог (31.07.2016), Надежда Хабичевская (07.02.2014), Нико (07.02.2014), Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Это-да, да и сам Московский центр, по сути построен энергией бывших (иногда и не бывших) АУМовцев. Они много чего порасказывали, кто и газку нюхнул, кто и квартиру продал.. Но надо отдать им должное- более деловых и хватких людей, и полезных в "хозяйстве", чем "бывшие", я ни в одном буддийском центре не встречал- дрессуру прошли лихую)))


А чичас уфимский рулит. Тоже оттуда. Как туда впервые приехала, смотрю: Стоит. На розовом алтаре. Весь в розовом.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Это плохо. Просто надо же сперва заставить человека засомневаться в том, что получаемая им информация верна.
> Пока что "бесплатно и добровольно" портят психику, настроение, путают мысли. Очень заметно.


Если вы не в буддийской "теме", то оставьте мысль: помочь через противоречия. Тут по другому надо- либо вообще отсекать любую религию- оставляя голые факты- и убирая явные додумки её лидеров. Либо выйти на "бывших" и через их подсказки попробовать..

----------


## До

> очень хороший ... человек


_Хороший_ человек попал в террористическую организацию?

----------


## Нико

> Это-да, да и сам Московский центр, по сути построен энергией бывших (иногда и не бывших) АУМовцев. Они много чего порасказывали, кто и газку нюхнул, кто и квартиру продал.. Но надо отдать им должное- более деловых и хватких людей, и полезных в "хозяйстве", чем "бывшие", я ни в одном буддийском центре не встречал- дрессуру прошли лихую)))


Одна Фаина из .... (забыла город) чего стоила. Сначала долго и упорно пыталась пожертвовать секте свою квартиру. Потом её долго и упорно пыталась отнять назад. Забыла уже, чем это кончилось.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016), Дубинин (07.02.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Это плохо. Просто надо же сперва заставить человека засомневаться в том, что получаемая им информация верна.
> Пока что "бесплатно и добровольно" портят психику, настроение, путают мысли. Очень заметно.


Ну так стоит напирать просто на вред религии.))
Покажите ему какой-нибудь фильм Ричарда Докинза - он вполне убедительно выступает. К примеру: http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4266851
Вообще BBC с ним кучу фильмов наснимало.
Также очень помогает (из моего личного опыта) просто цинично предложить объяснить/показать, чему, собственно человека научили.
Заставляет задуматься.))

----------

Дубинин (07.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Андреевич

> Если вы не в буддийской "теме", то оставьте мысль: помочь через противоречия.


хм... Вы правы. Тогда такое - сколько времени займёт экспресс-курс по всем основным понятиям буддизма, индуизма и йоги (кстати это одно и то же или как)?



> _Хороший_ человек попал в террористическую организацию?


А вы думаете, что попадающие в секту знают что это секта? И знают что потом будут с ними делать? Они тогда уже фактически не соображают ничего.

----------


## Дубинин

> хм... Вы правы. Тогда такое - сколько времени займёт экспресс-курс по всем основным понятиям буддизма, индуизма и йоги (кстати это одно и то же или как)?


Ну на "пальцах"- объяснить за "буддизм" (без фанатской вербовки), это из здешних например: Legba, Сергей Ч, Днянаваджра,.. (если захотят) (тоесть основные "фишки", отличающие Буддизм от не Буддизма, в разных традициях).

----------


## Нико

Одно из условий попадания в секту: Люди хотят, чтобы некий святой дяденька помог им разобраться с их проблемами. И сказал бы: ничего, деточка, иди ко мне, и у тебя всё будет хорошо уже сейчас.
Второй момент: такие люди кармически имеют связь с традициями, верящими в идею реинкарнаций. Поэтому, соответственно, какая квартира в этой жизни, если в будущей обещают райскую жизнь?

3. Куча комплексов во взаимоотношениях с родителями. Опять же хотят решить за счёт святых дяденек.

----------


## Legba

> Одно из условий попадания в секту: Люди хотят, чтобы *некий святой дяденька помог им разобраться с их проблемами*. И сказал бы: ничего, деточка, иди ко мне, и у тебя всё будет хорошо уже сейчас.
> Второй момент: такие люди кармически имеют связь с традициями, верящими в идею реинкарнаций. Поэтому, соответственно, какая квартира в этой жизни, если *в будущей обещают райскую жизнь*?
> 
> 3. Куча комплексов во взаимоотношениях с родителями. Опять же хотят решить за счёт святых дяденек.


Ну, справедливости ради надо отметить, что перечисленное относится к любой религии.
1. Всегда есть Батюшка/Гуру/Лама/Имам/Унган - тот самый святой дяденька.
2. Всегда есть обещание посмертных бонусов.

----------

Tong Po (09.02.2014), Влад К (10.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (07.02.2014), Дондог (31.07.2016), Дубинин (07.02.2014), Мяснов (08.02.2014), Пема Ванчук (09.02.2014), Эделизи (07.02.2014)

----------


## Nara

Последняя инкарнация АУМа называется "круг света". Как на японском - не помню. Руководит по-прежнему Фумихиро Дзёу (Майтрея-сейтайши). В Крым иногда выезжают попрактиковать вместе. Практикуют сейчас что-то из внешней тантры, судя по иногда выпадающим материалам. Всякого там Будду Медицины и т.п. Майтрея сильно дистанцировался от гуруизма и на вопросы о том, у кого какие передачи отвечал, говорит, что получал много у каких достойных учителей, но не это существенно, поэтому озвучивать поимённо не будет. Если очень покопаться, в социальных сетях можно найти фотки с ретритов и т.п., но в общем они сидят тихо и камерно.

----------

Markus (08.02.2014), Аурум (07.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (07.02.2014), Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Последняя инкарнация АУМа называется "круг света". Как на японском - не помню. Руководит по-прежнему Фумихиро Дзёу (Майтрея-сейтайши). В Крым иногда выезжают попрактиковать вместе. Практикуют сейчас что-то из внешней тантры, судя по иногда выпадающим материалам. Всякого там Будду Медицины и т.п. Майтрея сильно дистанцировался от гуруизма и на вопросы о том, у кого какие передачи отвечал, говорит, что получал много у каких достойных учителей, но не это существенно, поэтому озвучивать поимённо не будет. Если очень покопаться, в социальных сетях можно найти фотки с ретритов и т.п., но в общем они сидят тихо и камерно.


Всё тот же самый Майтрея-сейтайши.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Nara

И раз уж зашла такая пьянка, то от буддизма аумовская система практики отличается 1. терминологией 2. обширной эксплуатацией гималайской йоги 3. эксплуатацией даосской йоги 4. употреблением Шивы в качестве основного идама. Что касается терминологии, то Парибок уверял, что это весь тот же самый буддизм, только другими словами названный, а не как все привыкли. Это эффект того, что в АУМе для наглядности все термины принято было переводить. Абхидхарма, четыре безмерных, бодхичитта - всё совершенно стандартное. Плюс туда Калу Ринпоче кагьюпинских линий натащил. Ту же самую Махамаю.

Что касается психов, то их изрядное количество в любой религиозной организации. А в паранойю нынче и кружок Келсанга Гьяцо впал примерно с той же симптоматикой, при том что Келсанг когда-то вместе с нынешним Далай-ламой учился, и тот его лично нарекомендовал институту Мунджушри в качестве ламы-резидента. Разругались они потом.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> И раз уж зашла такая пьянка, то от буддизма аумовская система практики отличается 1. терминологией 2. обширной эксплуатацией гималайской йоги 3. эксплуатацией даосской йоги 4. употреблением Шивы в качестве основного идама. Что касается терминологии, то Парибок уверял, что это весь тот же самый буддизм, только другими словами названный, а не как все привыкли. Это эффект того, что в АУМе для наглядности все термины принято было переводить. Абхидхарма, четыре безмерных, бодхичитта - всё совершенно стандартное. Плюс туда Калу Ринпоче кагьюпинских линий натащил. Ту же самую Махамаю.
> 
> Что касается психов, то их изрядное количество в любой религиозной организации. А в паранойю нынче и кружок Келсанга Гьяцо впал примерно с той же симптоматикой, при том что Келсанг когда-то вместе с нынешним Далай-ламой учился, и тот его лично нарекомендовал институту Мунджушри в качестве ламы-резидента. Разругались они потом.


Ну вам же прекрасно известно, почему они разругались. Посему из геше Келсанга Гьяцо имеем секту. С огромными капиталами. Асахара -- секта тоталитарная, всемирная, не побоюсь этого слова. Была, по крайней мере. Зомбирование членов секты и единственный (почти) харизматичный лидер -- вот признаки секты. А также смесь традиций. У Ошо тоже была миленькая вполне себе секта. И у Сай-Бабы. Интересный вопрос возникает: в чём отличие секты от подлинной аутентичной традиции? Если уж на то пошло?

----------


## Nara

Разругались понятно на чём. На несовпадении представлений о том, как правильно. С точки зрения Келсанга, это как делал старший товарищ, а с точки зрения ЕСДЛ - это так, чтобы все жили дружно. Ну, не получилось у них то и другое одновременно, что ж поделаешь.

Наропа по всем признакам был чрезвычайно зомбирован Тилопой, а Марпа-лоцава - Наропой. В свою очередь, Марпа бесстыдно ездил на своём нежно любимом ученике, заставляя его башни строить до кровавых ран на спине. Сейчас попробуй кто производить такие опыты над учащимися, одним обвинением в сектантстве явно не ограничится. С другой стороны, когда окормление производится нежно и цивилизованно, то имеем рассоабленных учеников с очень разбросанным сознанием и очень хилой решимостью. Вот уж чего у аумской системы не отнять, так это умения насаждать решимость и концентрированность. Это другое дело, что над хилой психикой лучше так не экспериментировать, потому что там до психоза один небольшой шажок, но если ставить задачу получить действительно какой-то эффект от практики, а не заниматься "отложением отпечатков", то практика предельного жертвования, например, явно имеет определённый смысл.

----------

Legba (07.02.2014), Markus (08.02.2014), Neroli (07.02.2014), Tong Po (09.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (07.02.2014), Дондог (31.07.2016), Дубинин (07.02.2014), Пема Ванчук (09.02.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Интересный вопрос возникает: в чём отличие секты от подлинной аутентичной традиции? Если уж на то пошло?


В политических договорённостях, конечно  :Wink:  Сможешь с властями и конкурентами договориться о статусе - и будешь "подлинной аутентичной традицией" (только легенду об аутентичности, восходящей к золотому веку, лучше составлять заранее)  :Big Grin:

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016), Дубинин (07.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Разругались понятно на чём. На несовпадении представлений о том, как правильно. С точки зрения Келсанга, это как делал старший товарищ, а с точки зрения ЕСДЛ - это так, чтобы все жили дружно. Ну, не получилось у них то и другое одновременно, что ж поделаешь.
> 
> Наропа по всем признакам был чрезвычайно зомбирован Тилопой, а Марпа-лоцава - Наропой. В свою очередь, Марпа бесстыдно ездил на своём нежно любимом ученике, заставляя его башни строить до кровавых ран на спине. Сейчас попробуй кто производить такие опыты над учащимися, одним обвинением в сектантстве явно не ограничится. С другой стороны, когда окормление производится нежно и цивилизованно, то имеем рассоабленных учеников с очень разбросанным сознанием и очень хилой решимостью. Вот уж чего у аумской системы не отнять, так это умения насаждать решимость и концентрированность. Это другое дело, что над хилой психикой лучше так не экспериментировать, потому что там до психоза один небольшой шажок, но если ставить задачу получить действительно какой-то эффект от практики, а не заниматься "отложением отпечатков", то практика предельного жертвования, например, явно имеет определённый смысл.


Короче, получается, что критериев "не секты" никаких нет, а в пользу сект, таких как Аум, говорит "решимость, концентрированость и практика предельного пожертвования"? Почему же тогда эти аумовцы пришли в тибетский буддизм? С истериками, погубленной психикой и газовыми отравлениями?

----------


## До

> А вы думаете, что попадающие в секту *знают* что это секта? И знают что потом будут с ними делать? Они тогда уже фактически *не соображают ничего*.


Не знает что делает, ничего не соображает. Какой хороший человек.

----------

Влад К (07.02.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Короче, получается, что критериев "не секты" никаких нет, а в пользу сект, таких как Аум, говорит "решимость, концентрированость и практика предельного пожертвования"? Почему же тогда эти аумовцы пришли в тибетский буддизм? С истериками, погубленной психикой и газовыми отравлениями?


Потому что после зариновых атак имидж у организации НЕ ОЧЕНЬ, а если к тому же в тибетском буддизме почти всё то же (в плане практик, а не в плане зариновых атак) - то зачем понапрасну подвергать опасности организацию и себя?) Тем более, что истерики устраивать и психику губить можно исправно где угодно - хоть в буддийском центре, хоть в православном приходе. Дух веет, где хочет))

----------

Legba (07.02.2014), Дубинин (07.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Потому что после зариновых атак имидж у организации НЕ ОЧЕНЬ, а если к тому же в тибетском буддизме почти всё то же (в плане практик, а не в плане зариновых атак) - то зачем понапрасну подвергать опасности организацию и себя?) Тем более, что истерики устраивать и психику губить можно исправно где угодно - хоть в буддийском центре, хоть в православном приходе. Дух веет, где хочет))


А "Великая колесница" -- это тоже секта? Где-то есть возможность избавиться от гуру-стяжателей и насильников?

----------


## Nara

Потому что, повторюсь, в любой религиозной организации психов разной степени латентности не менее половины (им свойственно искать пути самопомощи), а практика, тем более предельная практика, хилой психике показана с большими оговорками и великой аккуратностью. То, что Миларепу сделало великим йогином, более хрупкого учащегося переломает. АУМ дал возможность большому количеству никак не фильтруемой публики позаниматься реальной практикой, а не только чтением вслух тетрадочек. Кому-то это много дало, а кому-то свинтило крышу к чертям собачьим. А с зарином там вообще тёмная история с политическим подтекстом, которую можно более или менее непротиворечиво интерпретировать по крайней мере двумя разными способами.

Что касается тибетского буддизма, то и оттуда народ бегает в великом расстройстве, потому что то Тинлей учениц на непотребное разводит, то Чодак с ученицами спит, то ещё какие проявления биения жизни ключом. Видимо, действительно, каких старших товарищей заслужили, тех и имеем.

----------

Lion Miller (09.02.2014), Tong Po (09.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (07.02.2014), Дондог (31.07.2016), Пема Ванчук (09.02.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А "Великая колесница" -- это тоже секта? Где-то есть возможность избавиться от гуру-стяжателей и насильников?


Великая колесница - конечно секта) ибо "secta" на латинском — школа, учение). 

Гуру-стяжатели и гуру-насильники были, есть и будут везде, в любом движении - религиозном или нет. Везде, где есть омрачения. 
А избавиться от них можно путём следования правильному пути. Загвоздка в том, что для понимания того, что он правильный - его надо сначала пройти) 

Поэтому, самый лучший способ избавитсья от гуру-стяжателей и гуру-насильников (а также - батюшек-ксенофобов и педофилов, имамов-террористов и вождей-самоубийц) - создать секту самому  :Wink:  Но от омрачений это тоже само по себе не избавит, увы)

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Загвоздка в том, что для понимания того, что он правильный - его надо сначала пройти)


Сначала пройти -- а потом гуру завести? 

Нара. Тибетский буддизм не ограничивается геше Тинлеем.

----------


## Nara

Вообще, это всё вопрос интерпретации. Мы же все (я надеюсь) знакомы с историями о том, как будда втыкал в себя тысячу гвоздиков, а Вечно плачущий бодхисаттва проливал собственную кровь ради того, чтобы получить учение. Мне кажется, что ради приобщения к учению вполне можно пообщаться со старшими товарищами разной степени сомнительности. И ещё порадоваться, что досталось испытание в виде старшего товарища, который лезет целоваться и хватает за коленки, а не в виде того, который требует башни строить, таская камни на собственном горбу. Целоваться в общем случае точно приятнее.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Буль

> надо же сперва заставить человека засомневаться в том, что получаемая им информация верна.


Хм... а у вас есть это право, заставлять кого-то?

----------


## Нико

> Целоваться в общем случае точно приятнее.


Это должно быть взаимное удовольствие.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Сначала пройти -- а потом гуру завести?


Нико, вы невнимательны. Любой путь пройти, с гуру или без - а там уже посмотреть. Если вот навскидку взять - разве тот факт, что проповедник не исповедует проповедуемое, как-то влияет на содержание проповедумого? Нет, влияет только на наше восприятие этого проповедуемого. Соответственно, в ситуации, когда есть серьёзное сомнение в Учителе, выход один - пройти за учителем и превзойти его. Между прочим, так Шакьямуни-то и сделал - поучился, примерил на себя, а потом - и оставил своих гуру, а затем - и превзошёл их.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это должно быть взаимное удовольствие.


Нико, вам говорят, что целоваться с неприятным дядечкой РАДИ УЧЕНИЯ лучше, чем спину ломать, таская тяжести - а вы говорите, что вообще всё должно быть приятным. Сравнение-то о другом.

----------


## Nara

Удовольствие также есть эффект настроя ума. Если у вас нет идеи, что данный конкретный сомнительный гур ваша бывшая мама - или, например, изначально чистое создание, - то да, вам может быть приятно или неприятно с ним целоваться в зависимости от его физических данных, объёма харизмы и т.п. Но вы имеете определённую свободу в плане того, в каком именно ракурсе его рассматривать.

----------

Эделизи (07.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, вам говорят, что целоваться с неприятным дядечкой РАДИ УЧЕНИЯ лучше, чем спину ломать, таская тяжести - а вы говорите, что вообще всё должно быть приятным. Сравнение-то о другом.


Интересно, сколько последователей тибетского буддизма, современных, мужеска пола, сломали спины об гур.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Интересно, сколько последователей тибетского буддизма, современных, мужеска пола, сломали спины об гур.


Насчёт спин не знаю, а вот о сердечных приступах читать доводилось.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Насчёт спин не знаю, а вот о сердечных приступах читать доводилось.


Прям за последние 20 лет?

----------


## Nara

Вообще говоря, это опять-таки наш личный выбор, что делать с ситуацией садистичного или озабоченного гура. Можно это рассматривать как повод психотравмироваться, а можно - как махамудру: потому что вот она, в чистейшей и очевиднейшей форме привязанность к "я" и "моё" (мои деньги, моё тело, моё удовольствие), вот из неё возникает страдание. Ну и дальше понятно, если оно возникает, то его можно прекратить, если можно прекратить, то есть путь. Можно не общаться с гурами такого рода, а активно выбирать более щадящие источники информации, а можно отучиться испытывать страдания от взаимодействия с такими гурами - тут уже как нравится и на что духу хватит.

----------

Влад К (07.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Спасибо за ответ! Но всё же основывается на буддизме, как минимум кучу цитат оттуда понадёргали. Вот хочется понять что они переврали. То есть чтоб слева оригинал цитаты, справа то что у них - и грубые отличия/переворачивания в явном виде.


Четыре Печати, совокупность которых определяет Будда-Дхарму, действительно могут быть переинтерпретированы как характеристики учения Аум. Если же признать пустоту пустоты, если признать окончательность относительности (за которой не стоит её носитель) - Четыре Печати будут надёжно отличать буддизм от учения Аум.

Прямая противоположность пустой пустоте - единое-без-другого, лежащее в основе феноменального мира, будучи независимым: то есть (в конечном счёте) Пара-Шива.

----------


## Яреб

Букварь по деструктивным сектам, методикам изменения убеждений (например, в обществе через СМИ, в армии и корпорациях), спобам освобождения от контроля:
Тимоти Лири «Технологии изменения сознания в деструктивных культах»

Глава 4. Что такое деструктивная секта




> Итак, секта - это группа, которая характеризуется специфическим ритуалом поклонения богу или личности, изоляцией от «враждебной» социальной среды и наличием харизматического лидера.
> ...
> Как уже говорилось, в деструктивных сектах к последователям систематически применяются современные методы психологической обработки и приемы воздействия на сознание, активно используются техники модификации поведения, эксплуатируется внутренне присущий человеку групповой конформизм и подсознательная потребность подчиняться авторитету. Кроме того, в деструктивных сектах широко практикуется обман, фальсификация и запугивание. Это позволяет поэтапно разрушить личность и, манипулируя мыслями, чувствами и поведением последователей, реформировать их сознание. В деструктивной секте нарушаются права человека. Активно воздействуя на сознание и подсознание людей с помощью ряда специальных техник, о которых мы будем подробно рассказывать, им прививаются фобии и зависимости, лишающие последователей возможности покинуть секту.
> ...
> Любая тоталитарная система, и, в частности, деструктивная секта, стремится разрушить индивидуальную целостность человека и его самостоятельность в принятии решений.
> 
> Конституция гарантирует права на свободу совести и вероисповедания, на личные и гражданские свободы. Группа людей обладает правами на свободу религиозного сознания и беспрепятственное отправление обрядов, какими бы странными они ни казались обществу. Если люди хотят верить в то, что Махараджи Джи, Виссарион, Мария Дэви Христос, Элизабет Профет, Сан Мюн Мун, Махариши Махеш, Ошо, Джим Джонс, Чарльз Мэн-сон или Дэвид Кореш - мессия, это их право. Но (и это главное!) никто не имеет права вводить в их подсознание деструктивные установки, внушая веру в то, что указанный господин (или госпожа) - мессия. Никто не имеет права посягать на их свободы и деструктивно воздействовать на их личность с помощью психологического программирования и техник манипуляции сознанием.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (09.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Вот тут http://circus-delight.livejournal.com/91712.html 
> приведена обширная инструкция по "зомбированию".
> Проблема только в том, что методы у всех одинаковые - хоть у сектантов, хоть у традиционных религий.
> Также нужно заметить, что буддизм - не Римская Католическая Церковь.
> Различные направления, школы и подшколы мало сходятся во второстепенных вопросах - а временами и в главных.
> Посему заявить "это не буддизм" достаточно сложно - всегда можно ответить "а у нас вот так".
> Тот факт, что Секо Асахара объявил себя Шивой малопоказателен, ибо он так же объявил себя Христом и Буддой. Аллаха вот только не тронул (вроде).
> Короче говоря, стоит обращать внимание на сам факт того, что это деструктивная секта, где отжимают бабки и разрушают личную жизнь,
> а уж доктринальные тонкости не так важны.


Вот видите. Если не использовать такой критерий, как специфически-буддийская, аутентичная   шуньята - отличить Учение от не-Учения не представляется возможным. Если не акцентировать признание Учителем-предшественником - отличить подлинного Ламу от ненастоящего тоже не получается. Такие дела: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post656182

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Legba

> Вот видите. Если не использовать такой критерий, как специфически-буддийская, аутентичная   шуньята - отличить Учение от не-Учения не представляется возможным. Если не акцентировать признание Учителем-предшественником - отличить подлинного Ламу от ненастоящего тоже не получается. Такие дела: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post656182


Не вижу)).
Я совершенно не уверен, что "аутентичная шуньята"  - такая же в Тхераваде, Сингоне, школе Чистой Земли и т.п. 
Про признание Ламой предшественником - тоже не канает. Нету, к примеру в Тхераваде, никаких Лам-предшественников.))
Ваши критерии подходят, с натяжкой,* только* для тибетского буддизма.
Да и в рамках его вовсе не защищают от злоупотреблений.

----------

Ittosai (08.02.2014), Tong Po (09.02.2014), Аурум (08.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (09.02.2014), Дондог (31.07.2016), Сергей Ч (08.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (08.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Не вижу)).
> Я совершенно не уверен, что "аутентичная шуньята"  - такая же в Тхераваде, Сингоне, школе Чистой Земли и т.п. 
> Про признание Ламой предшественником - тоже не канает. Нету, к примеру в Тхераваде, никаких Лам-предшественников.))
> Ваши критерии подходят, с натяжкой,* только* для тибетского буддизма.
> Да и в рамках его вовсе не защищают от злоупотреблений.


Вот и я не вижу, что Вы смогли отличить Аум от буддизма.  :Wink:  А ведь смысл в таком различении есть. (Кроме значения правильно понятой шуньяты для Освобождающего-Пробуждающего, а не ведущего лишь к перерождению в мирах бесформенных дхьян, созерцания.)

----------


## Legba

> Вот и я не вижу, что Вы смогли отличить Аум от буддизма.  А ведь смысл в таком различении есть. (Кроме значения правильно понятой шуньяты для Освобождающего-Пробуждающего, а не ведущего лишь к перерождению в мирах бесформенных дхьян, созерцания.)


Тааак. Пожалуйста, извольте (со ссылками, разумеется) изложить в отношении Тхеравады:
1. Наличие там концепции "пустоты-пустоты". На нетхераваддинские источники не ссылайтесь, своих домыслов не предлагайте.
2. Наличие в Тхераваде института "признания Ламой предшественником". На нетхераваддинские источники не ссылайтесь, своих домыслов не предлагайте.

Сможете - снимаю шляпу. Не сможете - придем к выводу, что Вы не в состоянии отличить Аум от Тхеравады.))

Ах, да. Заодно потрудитесь (ну, раз такой базар пошел) доказать что:
1. В "Учении Аум" нет понятия "Пустоты - Пустоты" (с соответствующими цитатами, разумеется. Того факта, что Асахара Христос/Шива - явно недостаточно.)
2. Что Секо Асахара не был признан своим Гуру - Сейю Кириямой

Вот ща мы посмотрим, по делу ли Вы пальцы-то гнете)))

----------

Alex (08.02.2014), Tong Po (09.02.2014), Аурум (09.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (09.02.2014), Дондог (31.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (09.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Тааак. Пожалуйста, извольте (со ссылками, разумеется) изложить в отношении Тхеравады:
> 1. Наличие там концепции "пустоты-пустоты". На нетхераваддинские источники не ссылайтесь, своих домыслов не предлагайте.
> 2. Наличие в Тхераваде института "признания Ламой предшественником". На нетхераваддинские источники не ссылайтесь, своих домыслов не предлагайте.
> 
> Сможете - снимаю шляпу. Не сможете - придем к выводу, что Вы не в состоянии отличить Аум от Тхеравады.))


Отличить гораздо проще: Аум не претендует на то, чтобы считаться Тхеравадой. 




> Ах, да. Заодно потрудитесь (ну, раз такой базар пошел) доказать что:
> 1. В "Учении Аум" нет понятия "Пустоты - Пустоты" (с соответствующими цитатами, разумеется. Того факта, что Асахара Христос/Шива - явно недостаточно.)


"Все эти души, обладающие формой, являются только точками на вашем пути к Истине.
Получается, что Всевышний Бог Шива — тоже одна из таких точек?
Всевышний Бог Шива имеет бесчисленное количество проявлений, обладающих формой, таких как Тело Закона, Тело Вознаграждения, Феноменальное Тело, Сущностное Тело или Тело Алмаза в Мире Страстей, Мире Форм, Мире Без Форм и Маха Нирване. Поэтому мы и можем утверждать, что он является промежуточными точками, одновременно являясь и конечной точкой.
В действительности, таков процесс вашего изменения в ходе духовной практики Четырёх Ступеней Вхождения в Поток Истины.
Иначе говоря, в процессе достижения конечной точки или того, что называется «сущностью Победителя в Истине или Будды в глубине самих себя», будут проявляться разные формы и проявления Пяти Накоплений Захваченностей. Это и боги, и Бодхисаттвы, и Будды, и Тело Закона, Тело Вознаграждения, Феноменальное Тело, Сущностное Тело и Тело Алмаза Всевышнего Бога Шивы."




> 2. Что Секо Асахара не был признан своим Гуру - Сейю Кириямой
> Вот ща мы посмотрим, по делу ли Вы пальцы-то гнете)))


Не признан Е.С. Далай-Ламой. 
То, что признан другими - следует доказывать.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Ашвария

> Отличить гораздо проще: Аум не претендует на то, чтобы считаться Тхеравадой. 
> 
> 
> "Все эти души, обладающие формой, являются только точками на вашем пути к Истине.
> Получается, что Всевышний Бог Шива — тоже одна из таких точек?
> Всевышний Бог Шива имеет бесчисленное количество проявлений, обладающих формой, таких как Тело Закона, Тело Вознаграждения, Феноменальное Тело, Сущностное Тело или Тело Алмаза в Мире Страстей, Мире Форм, Мире Без Форм и Маха Нирване. Поэтому мы и можем утверждать, что он является промежуточными точками, одновременно являясь и конечной точкой. Тело Алмаза Всевышнего Бога Шивы."
> 
> 
> Не признан Е.С. Далай-Ламой. 
> То, что признан другими - следует доказывать.


1. Да, именно не претендовал изначально  :Smilie: 
2.  :Facepalm: 
Тело у Шивы ХДЕ???
Это кромешное заблуждение.
3. Ни о каком "потоке в Истину" в случае "АУМ Синрикё" речи быть не может, а шо у них на словах говорится - это НЕ есть реальность.
4. Именно. Не признаны. Гарантия.

----------


## Legba

> Отличить гораздо проще: Аум не претендует на то, чтобы считаться Тхеравадой. 
> Не признан Е.С. Далай-Ламой. 
> То, что признан другими - следует доказывать.


Аум, вообще говоря, не претендовал и на то, чтобы называться тибетским буддизмом.
Он претендует на то, чтобы считаться просто буддизмом - соответственно ЕСДЛ (а также претензии/их отстутствие на бытие Тхеравадой) -
тут абсолютно ни при чем.

Что касается приведенной цитаты. Звучит довольно бредово, согласен.
Только штука в том, что это просто перечисление (довольно кривое) Тел Будды, примененное к Шиве.




> Всевышний Бог Шива имеет бесчисленное количество проявлений, обладающих формой, таких как Тело Закона *(Дхармакайя)*, Тело Вознаграждения *(Самбхогакайя)*, Феноменальное Тело *(Нирманакайя)*, Сущностное Тело *(Свабхавикакайя)* или Тело Алмаза* (Авекара Ваджракайя)* в Мире Страстей, Мире Форм, Мире Без Форм и Маха Нирване.


Тот факт, что у Будды есть эти пять тел (согласно Махаяне) - сомнений не вызывает. То, что будда проявляет себя через различные виды нирманакай в Трех мирах -
тоже ничему не противоречит. Т.е. вся придирка к тому, что написано "Шива" а не "Будда"? Слабовато, и никак не говорит о том, что концепция шуньяты у них какая-то другая.
Учитывая, что Шантидева в "Шикшасамуччае" упоминает, что Будды и бодхисаттвы могут проявляться как мирские боги - вообще не вижу косяка.

Короче говоря, пока все довольно неубедительно))

----------

Tong Po (09.02.2014), Андрей Лиходедов (09.02.2014), Аурум (09.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (09.02.2014), Дондог (31.07.2016), Дубинин (09.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.02.2014)

----------


## Nara

Как справедливо замечал один старый китаец, искренний человек делает ложное учение истинным, а неискренний человек делает истинное учение ложным. Мне кажется, дело здесь не только и не столько в школьных нюансах, сколько в том, насколько старший товарищ целостен сам в следовании тем принципам, которые излагает, поскольку жить мы в конечном итоге всё равно учимся больше не по книгам, а с живых примеров хороших людей. В этом смысле неадекватное (стяжательское, развратное и т.п.) поведение отдельно взятого гура или децигура ничего не говорит об учении как таковом, но наводит на мысль, что, наверное, с данным конкретным гуром или децигуром лучше не контактировать, потому что трудно научиться у человека хорошему, если он это хорошее мало и неубедительно предъявляет.

----------

Lion Miller (09.02.2014), Neroli (09.02.2014), Алекс Андр (09.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (09.02.2014), Дондог (31.07.2016), Надежда Хабичевская (09.02.2014)

----------


## Gakusei

А вот я за секты. Секты - это хорошо. Они дают людям веру, братство, основания морали, определённый образ жизни. Секты создали Америку, например. Все великие религии выросли из сект. Если человек нашёл свою секту, не надо его оттуда вытаскивать. Лучше порадуйтесь за него и найдите свою секту (если ещё не нашли). Если у вас нет своей любимой секты, значит вы несчастный потерянный человек, который беспомощно барахтается в этой жизни, борясь за иллюзорные ценности. И вы хотите вернуть человека к этому вашему состоянию? Да ещё силой?

----------

Буль (09.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (09.02.2014), Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> А вот я за секты. Секты - это хорошо. Они дают людям веру, братство, основания морали, определённый образ жизни. Секты создали Америку, например. Все великие религии выросли из сект. Если человек нашёл свою секту, не надо его оттуда вытаскивать. Лучше порадуйтесь за него и найдите свою секту (если ещё не нашли). Если у вас нет своей любимой секты, значит вы несчастный потерянный человек, который беспомощно барахтается в этой жизни, борясь за иллюзорные ценности. И вы хотите вернуть человека к этому вашему состоянию? Да ещё силой?


Наоборот слабые и неуверенные, несчастные и потерянные легко идут в секту  и ищут секты,так как  любая секта копия бараньего стада . Только сильный человек ничему и никому не верит ,во всем  сомневается и проверяет ,если бы Будда не верил  и не сомневался то вряд-ли возникло его Учение.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016), Фил (09.02.2014), Чагна Дордже (09.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Если у вас нет своей любимой секты, значит вы несчастный потерянный человек, который беспомощно барахтается в этой жизни, борясь за иллюзорные ценности.


Никакой связи между членством в секте и неудавшейся личной жизнью - нет.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (09.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Если человек нашёл свою секту, не надо его оттуда вытаскивать.


На самом деле интересный вопрос: зачем вытаскивать человека из секты?
Зачем вытаскивать наркомана из зависимости?
Зачем лечить алкоголика?
Зачем спасать кому-то жизнь, если смерть для него будет лучше?

Однозначных ответов на эти вопросы нет.
Вы будете сами решать, под свою ответственность, когда у Вас возникнет такая ситуация.
Я бы поостерегся давать такие советы "не надо его оттуда вытаскивать".

Хотя бы переформулируйте "может быть не надо его оттуда вытаскивать".

----------

Сергей Ч (09.02.2014), Читтадхаммо (09.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> ...В этом смысле неадекватное (стяжательское, развратное и т.п.) поведение отдельно взятого гура или децигура ничего не говорит об учении как таковом, но наводит на мысль, что, наверное, с данным конкретным гуром или децигуром лучше не контактировать, потому что трудно научиться у человека хорошему, если он это хорошее мало и неубедительно предъявляет.


Вот правда. Читая тему подумалось мне, что если бы Марпа хватал Миларепу за коленки и лез целоваться, Учение тоже скорее всего было бы так себе, говнянка.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Nara

Про Марпу могу сходу вспомнить только то, что ночь перед уходом Миларепы они провели в одной постели, правда, если верить житиям, они эту ночь посвятили беседам о высоком. Зато вот, например, прекрасный пассаж из истории линии Ламдрэ:

_Се исполнил песню, в которой восхвалил тело, речь, ум, достоинства и деяния великого мастера. Дрогми остался очень доволен и многими способами выказал Се свою любовь – гладил его по голове, крутил его уши, вливал в его рот пиво из своего собственного рта и так далее._

И, в общем, не видать, чтобы сильно пострадала линия-то...

----------

Legba (09.02.2014), Денис Евгеньев (09.02.2014), Дондог (07.10.2015), Дубинин (09.02.2014)

----------


## Gakusei

> Наоборот слабые и неуверенные, несчастные и потерянные легко идут в секту  и ищут секты,так как  любая секта копия бараньего стада . Только сильный человек ничему и никому не верит ,во всем  сомневается и проверяет ,если бы Будда не верил  и не сомневался то вряд-ли возникло его Учение.


Совершенно справедливо. Идут слабые и несчастные и находят там силу и счастье. А тех, кому это не нужно, очень мало.

----------


## Gakusei

> Никакой связи между членством в секте и неудавшейся личной жизнью - нет.


Никто это и не утверждает.




> На самом деле интересный вопрос: зачем вытаскивать человека из секты?
> Зачем вытаскивать наркомана из зависимости?
> Зачем лечить алкоголика?
> Зачем спасать кому-то жизнь, если смерть для него будет лучше?


Быть в религиозной общине, любой, не то же самое, что быть наркоманом, алкоголиком или подвергать свою жизнь опасности. Ложное отождествление.

----------

Фил (09.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> _Се исполнил песню, в которой восхвалил тело, речь, ум, достоинства и деяния великого мастера. Дрогми остался очень доволен и многими способами выказал Се свою любовь – гладил его по голове, крутил его уши, вливал в его рот пиво из своего собственного рта и так далее._
> И, в общем, не видать, чтобы сильно пострадала линия-то...


Оригинальный способ высказать любовь, что сказать.
Это ваджрный ад что ли?
Лучше уж пусть ненавидит  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Быть в религиозной общине, любой, не то же самое, что быть наркоманом, алкоголиком или подвергать свою жизнь опасности. Ложное отождествление.


 Смотря какая община.
Есть же деструктивные общины, в которых как раз и подвергается жизнь опасности.
Я их имел в виду.
Другая опасность - отъем имущества.
Если этих опасностей нет - то остается только необратимое разрушение психики.
Но разрушение психики, с другой стороны, можно и без секты получить, если очень захотеть. И вряд ли кто помешает уже.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Религия - это вообще не путь к счастливой мирской жизни и соотвествию стандартам окружающих, знаете ли.

----------

Tong Po (09.02.2014), Сергей Ч (09.02.2014)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вот видите. Если не использовать такой критерий, как специфически-буддийская, аутентичная   шуньята - отличить Учение от не-Учения не представляется возможным.


Я так понимаю, терроризм, зомбирование, отъем имущества и масонские игры--буддийским учением допускаются, поэтому не могут быть критерием для различения.

----------

Neroli (09.02.2014), Фил (09.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Про Марпу могу сходу вспомнить только то, что ночь перед уходом Миларепы они провели в одной постели, правда, если верить житиям, они эту ночь посвятили беседам о высоком. Зато вот, например, прекрасный пассаж из истории линии Ламдрэ:
> 
> _Се исполнил песню, в которой восхвалил тело, речь, ум, достоинства и деяния великого мастера. Дрогми остался очень доволен и многими способами выказал Се свою любовь – гладил его по голове, крутил его уши, вливал в его рот пиво из своего собственного рта и так далее._
> 
> И, в общем, не видать, чтобы сильно пострадала линия-то...


Тут нет противоречия. Сначала Учение - потом постель.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Религия - это вообще не путь к счастливой мирской жизни и соотвествию стандартам окружающих, знаете ли.


Это смотря какая религия.
Вот у начальника РЖД очень даже счастливая религия.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Религия - это вообще не путь к счастливой мирской жизни и соотвествию стандартам окружающих, знаете ли.


А что это?

----------


## Германн

> Аум, вообще говоря, не претендовал и на то, чтобы называться тибетским буддизмом.
> Он претендует на то, чтобы считаться просто буддизмом - соответственно ЕСДЛ (а также претензии/их отстутствие на бытие Тхеравадой) -
> тут абсолютно ни при чем.
> 
> Что касается приведенной цитаты. Звучит довольно бредово, согласен.
> Только штука в том, что это просто перечисление (довольно кривое) Тел Будды, примененное к Шиве.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Это Ваши проблемы  :Wink:  То, что Вы не разделяете предложенный подход, сразу было понятно. 
В результате - не можете отличить Будда-Дхарму от учения Аум Синрикё. 

Что бы я ни процитировал - Ваш ответ предсказуем. Но я и не пытаюсь что-то доказать, или добиться Вашей снятой шляпы. Суть в том, что читая Сёко Асахару, можно видеть множество адвайтоподобных объяснений (их не увидит лишь ленивый, или специально вставший в позицию непримиримого спорщика) - а такое учение прямо противоположно пустоте пустоты. 

Желающий видеть - увидит.

В Тхераваде, отрицание стоящей за скандхами универсальной сущности, можно найти в книге Валполы Рахулы "Чему учил Будда" (ближайший пример). Там, где Валпола Рахула критикует привнесение в Учение Будды концепции Абсолюта.

Что касается признания Ламой-предшественником, институт кооптации конечно же есть в Тхераваде. Старшие монахи постригают новичков, и если потом монах не расстрижен - он прошёл проверку, признан старшими товарищами, монахами-предшественниками.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это смотря какая религия.
> Вот у начальника РЖД очень даже счастливая религия.


Причём, будь он пожертвователем "Аум" или вудуистских культов (или даже БТРС, прости Господи) - ничего бы и не изменилось, скорее всего.

----------

Фил (09.02.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Для меня же нет такой проблемы: я чётко вижу, что не так.


Ваше "чёткое видение" возникает из личных обсессий, по всем параметрам вы такой же сектант, как и другие.  :Wink: 
Точнее - будете сектантом, если хотя бы заверите ваши взгляды у вашего духовника, а пока - "духовное гастролирование" чистой воды (то вас в дзэн тянет, то гелуг - мерило всех правильных взглядов, то православие всем окружающим предлагаете, то себя "плохим буддистом" клянёте - ну так раз вы "плохой буддист" - то какое у вас может быть "чёткое видение"?)

----------

Legba (09.02.2014), Tong Po (09.02.2014), Дубинин (09.02.2014), Фил (09.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

Надо сказать, что некоторые аумовцы после перехода в центры ГТ ушли и оттуда, в разные места. Некоторые вернулись в Аум, когда возник Алеф. Не слышала, чтобы кто-то из них отрекался от Асахары.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А что это?


Способ оригинального схождения с ума, когда именно "мирская жизнь" явственно начинает видеться безумием (она и есть безумие, мы просто к такому виду безумия привыкли).

----------

Сергей Ч (09.02.2014)

----------


## Gakusei

> Смотря какая община.
> Есть же деструктивные общины, в которых как раз и подвергается жизнь опасности.
> Я их имел в виду.
> Другая опасность - отъем имущества.
> Если этих опасностей нет - то остается только необратимое разрушение психики.
> Но разрушение психики, с другой стороны, можно и без секты получить, если очень захотеть. И вряд ли кто помешает уже.


Вы воспроизводите мифы так называемых сектоведов, а это шарлатаны, не имеющие отношения к академической науке и довольно часто проповедующие незаконные методы (о чём тут уже упоминалось). В науке секта - чисто социологическое понятие, притом довольно смутное и спорное. Опасности для жизни, отъёма имущества или разрушения психики там ничуть не больше, чем в любом другом сообществе. Рассказы про убийства покинувших секты, про шантаж, зомбирование и так далее - как правило, ложь, их распространяют люди определённого типа. В любые религиозные общины приходит немало людей с уже существующими психологическими и даже психическими проблемами. Не всегда их там решают. Но иногда всё-таки они находят там какое-то умиротворение. А имущество жертвуют общинам испокон веков, в том числе церкви, сангхе и так далее.

----------

Фил (09.02.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Это Ваши проблемы  То, что Вы не разделяете предложенный подход, сразу было понятно. 
> В результате - не можете отличить Будда-Дхарму от учения Аум Синрикё. 
> 
> Что бы я ни процитировал - Ваш ответ предсказуем. Но я и не пытаюсь что-то доказать, или добиться Вашей снятой шляпы. Суть в том, что читая Сёко Асахару, можно видеть множество адвайтоподобных объяснений (их не увидит лишь ленивый, или специально вставший в позицию непримиримого спорщика) - а такое учение прямо противоположно пустоте пустоты. 
> 
> Желающий видеть - увидит.
> 
> В Тхераваде, отрицание стоящей за скандхами универсальной сущности, можно найти в книге Валполы Рахулы "Чему учил Будда" (ближайший пример). Там, где Валпола Рахула критикует привнесение в Учение Будды концепции Абсолюта.
> 
> Что касается признания Ламой-предшественником, институт кооптации конечно же есть в Тхераваде. Старшие монахи постригают новичков, и если потом монах не расстрижен - он прошёл проверку, признан старшими товарищами, монахами-предшественниками.


Все, Герман, Вы меня расстроили.
Придется Вам убедительно показать, что Ваши методы нерелевантны.
Займусь этим попозже - пока просто запомните, дабы потом не спрашивать "за что вы так со мной?" :Big Grin:

----------

Фил (09.02.2014)

----------


## Nara

Зачем же отрекаться от учителя, который заложил базис? Аумовские методички, в отличие от подавляющего большинства нашей литературы, может читать человек, не являющийся профессиональным буддистом, и что-то оттуда понять, а не подавиться обилием санскрито-тибетской фени. Потом уже можно ходить в любую симпатичную буддийскую школу, имеющую менее проблемную репутацию. Травить окружающих зарином, положим, ни одна из доступных тетрадок не призывает. Они как-то всё больше про пять скандх, четыре безмерных, шесть парамит, буддийский космос и прочие основополагающие вещи, с которыми многие почему-то очень мало знакомы.

----------

Джнянаваджра (09.02.2014), Дондог (07.10.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Способ оригинального схождения с ума, когда именно "мирская жизнь" явственно начинает видеться безумием (она и есть безумие, мы просто к такому виду безумия привыкли).


Но счастливой жизни все равно не видать? Или вы ее к "не мирской" относите? Просто должно же как-то полегче стать.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Но счастливой жизни все равно не видать? Или вы ее к "не мирской" относите? Просто должно же как-то полегче стать.


Если для вас счастливая жизнь заключается в счастливой смерти - то видать) Это и есть облегчение.  :Wink: 
Попутное появление каких-то навыков, как то - умение ладить с людьми, обладание оригинальной метафизической картиной мира, добрый нрав, ясновидение и левитация - это уже частность. 

Мне так кажется.

----------


## Neroli

> Если для вас счастливая жизнь заключается в счастливой смерти - то видать) Это и есть облегчение.


Я вот тут на днях как раз думала о смерти, по не окончательно проверенным мою данным, но похоже, что человеку перед смертью каким-то хитрым образом становится все пофиг. Без всякой религии. А как раз религия способна добавить сюда, например, страх перед адами (особенно вадржными, ага) и все испортить.

----------

Дубинин (09.02.2014), Фил (09.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Вы воспроизводите мифы так называемых сектоведов, а это шарлатаны, не имеющие отношения к академической науке и довольно часто проповедующие незаконные методы (о чём тут уже упоминалось). В науке секта - чисто социологическое понятие, притом довольно смутное и спорное. Опасности для жизни, отъёма имущества или разрушения психики там ничуть не больше, чем в любом другом сообществе.


Не совсем.
Опасность секты состоит в гуруизме, физически замкнутом пространстве (ашрам, храм, помещение общины) и психической неустойчивости адептов, по сравнению с "гуру".

Вследствие этого "гуру" может добиться практически любых действий от адептов. 
Начиная от "добровольной" передачи имущества и заканчивая насилием.

Цыгане выбирают психически слабых жертв, которые зачастую не могут просто сказать "нет".
Достаточно такого человека взять за руку и увести от них на 500 метров, ничего не объясняя.

Если же это будет происходить в некоем замкнутом, закрытом пространстве, то ситуация осложняется.
Я подразумеваю под понятием "тоталитарная деструктивная секта" не только религиозную общину, а как Вы и написали, любое другое сообщество.
Будь то подвальные гопники, футбольные фанаты, фан-клубы рок групп, да все что угодно, хоть общество любителей классической музыки.

Не исключаю, что гопники могут быть душевными людьми и приносить радость.

Если же есть признаки тоталитаризма, манипуляции, гуруизма, насилия - то хотя бы надо выяснить, по своей ли воле там человек находится, для начала.

----------

Нико (09.02.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я вот тут на днях как раз думала о смерти, по не окончательно проверенным мою данным, но похоже, что человеку перед смертью каким-то хитрым образом становится все пофиг. Без всякой религии. А как раз религия способна добавить сюда, например, страх перед адами (особенно вадржными, ага) и все испортить.


Не скажите. Согласно моим данным, перед смертью человеку как-то становится ОЧЕНЬ НЕОХОТА УМИРАТЬ, даже если последние годы его жизни представляют собой онкологический ад для него самого и для его родственников. И без религии это становится очень страшно делать. Впрочем, есть и обратные примеры - и фиг знает, каких из них подтверждают какое правило.

На ваджрные ады же забейте - чтобы в них поверить, надо сначала хоть какой-то опыт метафизического сумасшествия (религиозного, например) иметь, потому что если его нет - то это всё равно, что обсуждать реалии жизни в стране, в которой никогда не был.

Кстати, к вопросу умирания и религии.

----------

Влад К (09.02.2014), Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Gakusei

> Опасность секты состоит в гуруизме, физически замкнутом пространстве (ашрам, храм, помещение общины) и психической неустойчивости адептов, по сравнению с "гуру".
> 
> Вследствие этого "гуру" может добиться практически любых действий от адептов. 
> Начиная от "добровольной" передачи имущества и заканчивая насилием.


Да нет этого. Понимаете? Просто фактически нет. Есть байки от профессиональных разоблачителей, растиражированные прессой. Случаи действительного насилия в современной религиозной жизни единичны, и они сразу попадают в центр всеобщего внимания. Психическое насилие - категория ненаучная и неправовая. Где-то в 60-70-х её обсуждали, но с тех пор она используется только шарлатанами и безграмотными журналистами, верящими в "зомбирование". Это штамп, медийное клише. Да и тоталитаризм весьма спорная категория, которую применяют скорее в политическом смысле. Социологи её если и принимают, то лишь как описание некоторой идеальной модели, не имеющей реального референта.

Люди идут в ту или иную группу сами и сами выбирают себе гуру. Между гуру существует конкуренция. Среди них нет сколько-нибудь выдающихся личностей (те бизнесом занимаются, а ещё лучше политикой). Любой адепт всегда может покинуть любое пространство, никто не будет его там удерживать. В частности, потому, что все боятся нашего просторного и нетоталитарного государства пуще любой секты.

Все эти байки - средство криминализации идейных и религиозных поисков. Эта криминализация (то есть приравнивание к преступлению) нужна современным государствам, которые давно уже властвуют не за счёт убеждений граждан, а только на основе силы.

----------

Tong Po (09.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (09.02.2014), Поляков (09.02.2014)

----------


## Nara

Какая прекрасная вещь религия, каждый может сделать с ней, что ему нравится. Желающий быть зависимым и управляемым найдёт того, кто будет им помыкать и командовать. Желающий бояться найдёт для себя много поводов испугаться. Желающий быть жертвой найдёт того, ко сделает с ним что-нибудь неприятное. Желающий трудиться сможет трудиться. Желающий учиться сможет учиться. Желающий любить и почитать сможет любить и почитать.

Можно перед смертью бояться буддийских адов, можно думать: "Вот бы мне родиться в аду и откармливать там чертей молоком и овсяной кашей". Всё дело вкуса.

----------

Джнянаваджра (09.02.2014), Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Да нет этого. Понимаете? Просто фактически нет. Есть байки от профессиональных разоблачителей, растиражированные прессой. Случаи действительного насилия в современной религиозной жизни единичны, и они сразу попадают в центр всеобщего внимания. Психическое насилие - категория ненаучная и неправовая. Где-то в 60-70-х её обсуждали, но с тех пор она используется только шарлатанами и безграмотными журналистами, верящими в "зомбирование".


 Скажем так, действия над третьим лицом в "отсутствие добровольного согласия" последнего.
Пример добровольного согласия из Нюрбернского протокола у уже как-то приводил.





> Любой адепт всегда может покинуть любое пространство, никто не будет его там удерживать.


Есть группы, в которых это не так.
Например "Ашрам Шамбалы" Руднева.
Я не могу быть уверенным, что в один прекрасный день некое сообщество не морфирует в подобную организацию.

----------


## Фил

> Какая прекрасная вещь религия, каждый может сделать с ней, что ему нравится. Желающий быть зависимым и управляемым найдёт того, кто будет им помыкать и командовать. Желающий бояться найдёт для себя много поводов испугаться. Желающий быть жертвой найдёт того, ко сделает с ним что-нибудь неприятное. Желающий трудиться сможет трудиться. Желающий учиться сможет учиться. Желающий любить и почитать сможет любить и почитать.
> 
> Можно перед смертью бояться буддийских адов, можно думать: "Вот бы мне родиться в аду и откармливать там чертей молоком и овсяной кашей". Всё дело вкуса.


 И что интересно, 
все то же самое можно делать вообще без всякой религии  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (09.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> И что интересно, 
> все то же самое можно делать вообще без всякой религии


сняли с языка))

----------

Фил (09.02.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> И что интересно, 
> все то же самое можно делать вообще без всякой религии


"Религия" в данном случае это лишь понятие, под которое попадает любая вера и убеждённость. В таком случае - сциентизм, коммунизм, анархо-примитивизм и вообще %что угодно - подставить нужное% - религия. То самое, что Роберт Антон Уилсон называет "туннелем реальности".




> Тонне́ль реа́льности — присоединённое семиотическое пространство, индивидуальная Вселенная, или иначе говоря, гомоморфная модель мира, в которой существует сознание данного человека.
> Представляет собой совокупность накопленных знаний и убеждений. Тоннель реальности обеспечивает личности комфортное существование, повышая ее входное информационное сопротивление: приходящая информация объявляется ложной, если она противоречит тоннелю реальности и избыточной, когда она с ним соотносится.


Выбор "тоннеля реальности" - дело не всегда добровольное, но выбор всегда происходит (потому что без тоннеля реальности обычный индивид существовать не приспособлен). 

Отказ же от всех тоннелей реальности имеет очень интересные последствия, как мы можем видеть, например, в "Сутре Сердца" - или на примере греческих скептиков  :Wink:

----------


## Nara

Можно, разумеется. ЕСДЛ, которого тут так любят поминать, как-то высказывался уже в том смысле, что с его точки зрения, большинству людей религия не нужна, они и так в состоянии быть хорошими.
Ну, а некоторым, например, чисто эстетически нравятся многорукие тибетские черти и азиаты в разноцветных тряпочках.

----------

Neroli (09.02.2014), Дондог (31.07.2016), Фил (09.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> "Религия" в данном случае это лишь понятие, под которое попадает любая вера и убеждённость. В таком случае - сциентизм, коммунизм, анархо-примитивизм и вообще %что угодно - подставить нужное% - религия. То самое, что Роберт Антон Уилсон называет "туннелем реальности".


Я так и не нашел четкого определения, например, что есть "религия", что есть "философия".
Я для себя определяю, если какие-то ритуалы есть, предметы культа, какие-то святыни - значит религия.

Например кантианство, платонизм, ницшеанство, стоицизм - это не религии.
А вот если поклонники Декарта будут где нибудь по выходным собираться, меноры зажигать и кагор пить, декламируя 
cogito ergo sum
cogito ergo sum
cogito ergo sum

тогда уже наверное религия будет  :Smilie:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я так и не нашел четкого определения, например, что есть "религия", что есть "философия".
> Я для себя определяю, если какие-то ритуалы есть, предметы культа, какие-то святыни - значит религия.


Ну я бы сказал, что религия - это практическое применение философии, основанной, в свою очередь, _на реальном опыте_. Или практическое применение того, что есть _вместо_ такой философии.

Если наличие ритуалов и святынь - признак религии, то следует признать - в РФ широко распространена Секта Свидетелей Победы В Великой Отечественной Войне.

----------

Фил (09.02.2014)

----------


## Gakusei

> Скажем так, действия над третьим лицом в "отсутствие добровольного согласия" последнего.


Действия над кем-либо без его на то согласия - это просто насилие.




> Есть группы, в которых это не так.
> Например "Ашрам Шамбалы" Руднева.


Есть, кто бы спорил. Но это единичные случаи.




> Я не могу быть уверенным, что в один прекрасный день некое сообщество не морфирует в подобную организацию.


Вы наверно и сами понимаете, что это не аргумент. Иначе ваши родственники или друзья должны бежать за помощью к Дворкину и в прокуратуру, чтобы вас вытащили с БФ.

----------

Tong Po (09.02.2014), Фил (09.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Я так и не нашел четкого определения, например, что есть "религия", что есть "философия".
> Я для себя определяю, если какие-то ритуалы есть, предметы культа, какие-то святыни - значит религия.
> 
> Например кантианство, платонизм, ницшеанство, стоицизм - это не религии.
> А вот если поклонники Декарта будут где нибудь по выходным собираться, меноры зажигать и кагор пить, декламируя 
> cogito ergo sum
> cogito ergo sum
> cogito ergo sum
> 
> тогда уже наверное религия будет


Может, потому, что "религия" -- это вера в некий набор учений, которая, наряду с практиками данных учений, призвана привести к освобождению от страданий и счастью?

----------

Фил (09.02.2014)

----------


## Nara

Да это ж как договориться. Если не существующая сама из себя чашка - это то, при помощи чего пьют, то не существующая сама из себя религия - это, например, то, при помощи чего насыщают потребности в смысле, единении и структурировании времени. Можно дать другое определение, тогда несколько изменится список того, что является религией. И соответственно, что не является. Чашку по крайней мере можно увидеть и потрогать, а религия - это совсем умосконструированный объект очень сомнительного онтологического статуса, и определять её в силу этого можно самыми произвольными способами.

----------


## Neroli

> На ваджрные ады же забейте - чтобы в них поверить, надо сначала хоть какой-то опыт метафизического сумасшествия (религиозного, например) иметь, потому что если его нет - то это всё равно, что обсуждать реалии жизни в стране, в которой никогда не был.


Я не про себя.  :Smilie:  Я вообще в ады не верю, особенно в том, виде как их описывают, а особенно в вадржные не верю. 
Но вот никак понять не могу, что меня больше успокаивает (или пугает) - то, что смерть - полное ничто, или что все-тки какое продолжение имеется.

----------


## Aion

> Чашку по крайней мере можно увидеть и потрогать, а религия - это совсем умосконструированный объект очень сомнительного онтологического статуса, и определять её в силу этого можно самыми произвольными способами.


Для нерелигиозного сознания онтологический статус религии сомнителен, а для религиозного несомненен. Всё дело в том, с какой стороны на  феномен религии смотреть: снаружи или изнутри.  :Cool:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я не про себя.  Я вообще в ады не верю, особенно в том, виде как их описывают, а особенно в вадржные не верю. 
> Но вот никак понять не могу, что меня больше успокаивает (или пугает) - то, что смерть - полное ничто, или что все-тки какое продолжение имеется.


Религиозная практика и предлагает проверить на своём опыте - что там такого имеется (или не имеется). Подружиться с теми галлюцинациями (или не галлюцинациями?), с которыми рано или поздно придётся встретиться. А то, что у каждого они различаются - это отдельный момент.

----------


## Nara

Aion, для верующего буддиста сомнителен онтологический статус любого объекта, если только единство формы и пустоты рассматривать не как повод для игры словами, а как организующий принцип мировосприятия.

----------


## Aion

Nara, онтология - учение о сущем. А сущее - это прежде всего система отношений, а уже потом объекты типа чашки.

----------


## Nara

Вот в результате и имеем картину, когда воззрение отдельно, а жизнь отдельно.
Чем опять-таки очень хороши были аумовские методички, это ориентацией на прикладывание всего изученного сразу к повседневной реальности. А сейчас нормальная ситуация, когда поговорить о конструкциях типа "пустота пустоты" - это не вопрос, а когда дело доходит до объектов окружающей среды, то их всё равно рассматривают как реально существующие, а не являющиеся результатом обозначения по договорённости.

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Вы наверно и сами понимаете, что это не аргумент. Иначе ваши родственники или друзья должны бежать за помощью к Дворкину и в прокуратуру, чтобы вас вытащили с БФ.


На БФ не то что помещения нет, а практически никто свою персоналию обнародовать не хочет.
Какой уж тут гуруизм? Одно дело с аватарками общаться, и совсем другое в реале tet-à-tet.
Вытаскивать не откуда.
Если только из интернета вообще  :Smilie: 
А некоторых оттуда не мешало бы вытащить  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Чем опять-таки очень хороши были аумовские методички, это ориентацией на прикладывание всего изученного сразу к повседневной реальности.


Не так уж богаты были эти аумовские методики. Ну, секта давала людям деньги на стартовый бизнес, а проценты с этого бизнеса они платили в секту. Большие проценты, т.к. сами жили в миру как монахи, им много не требовалось. "Жертвование без границ" -- довольно прикладнО.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016), Фил (09.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Ну я бы сказал, что религия - это практическое применение философии, основанной, в свою очередь, _на реальном опыте_. Или практическое применение того, что есть _вместо_ такой философии.


Мамардашвили в начале лекций говорил, что философия - это исключительно реальный жизненный опыт, т.е. невозможно преподавать философию (хотя именно этим он и занимался  :Smilie:  )




> Если наличие ритуалов и святынь - признак религии, то следует признать - в РФ широко распространена Секта Свидетелей Победы В Великой Отечественной Войне.


 Да, в этом что-то есть!




> Может, потому, что "религия" -- это вера в некий набор учений, которая, наряду с практиками данных учений, призвана привести к освобождению от страданий и счастью?


 Вы под практикой понимаете какие-то физические действия?
В принципе был же ведь Пифагор.
Так он, можно сказать, создал религию Пифагореизм.
У них много всякой магии было.
Обряды посвящения, первые 2 или 3 года он обучал из-за простыни, чтобы его не видно было.

Если какой-то системы масонских знаков нет, обрядов нет, группы нет, то понятия "религия одного человека" наверное все таки нет.
Какая-то тусовка нужна  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Вот в результате и имеем картину, когда воззрение отдельно, а жизнь отдельно.


Извините, не понял, в результате чего имеете такую картину?  :Cool:

----------

Нико (09.02.2014), Фил (09.02.2014)

----------


## sergey

> Опасность секты состоит в гуруизме, физически замкнутом пространстве (ашрам, храм, помещение общины) и психической неустойчивости адептов, по сравнению с "гуру".
> 
> Вследствие этого "гуру" может добиться практически любых действий от адептов.
> Начиная от "добровольной" передачи имущества и заканчивая насилием.





> Да нет этого. Понимаете? Просто фактически нет. Есть байки от профессиональных разоблачителей, растиражированные прессой.


Неправда. Почему вы так решили? Какие-то аргументы можете привести? Я бы сказал, не только гуру, но бывает, что структура секты, порядки в ней, работа "наставников" и т.д. служат определенному воздействию на людей и в той или иной степени манипулированию ими, насколько могу об этом судить.

Я был знаком с людьми, которые говорили о том, чтобы поехать к Виссариону (в смысле переселиться). Вот вам пример секты, вступая в которую, люди продают жилье, отдают средства. "Башню" там людям напрочь сносят. У них Виссарион - это второе пришествие Христа, есть апостол Иоанн, родился Виссарион по его словам от Богородицы...
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%...B2%D0%B8%D1%87

В Риге в 90 годы активно действовала неопротестантская "Церковь Христа". Это церковь, которая возникла в 1979 году. Тоже, общался с людьми, которые туда ходили, у моего товарища жена (потом разошлись) ходила в эту церковь и он тоже несколько раз ходил туда на собрания и рассказывал свои впечатления от них. Там у них, как они уверяют, сходит Святой дух на проповедников и они начинают говорить на неизвестных языках, люди в зале бывает начинают двигаться, примерно так, как это бывало на сеансах Кашперовского, если помните. Не буду в деталях описывать - вполне секта, в которой манипулируют людьми.

А "Белое братство" это что, не секта, в которой манипулировали людьми?

P.S. Вот например видео одного известного рижского проповедника церкви "Нового поколения" (тоже неопротестантская церковь). На Ютюбе много его роликов, он там и просто говорит довольно в спокойном тоне, но есть вот такие например места:

----------

Фил (09.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Религиозная практика и предлагает проверить на своём опыте - что там такого имеется (или не имеется). Подружиться с теми галлюцинациями (или не галлюцинациями?), с которыми рано или поздно придётся встретиться. А то, что у каждого они различаются - это отдельный момент.


Я бы не сказала, что религиозная практика предлагает что-то проверять на своем опыте. По-моему, она как раз предлагает готовую картину мира. Хочешь втискивайся в нее, хочешь нет.

----------

Фил (09.02.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Я бы не сказала, что религиозная практика предлагает что-то проверять на своем опыте. По-моему, она как раз предлагает готовую картину мира. Хочешь втискивайся в нее, хочешь нет.


Всё не так статично. Картина меняется (по ходу религиозной практики).  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Согласно Канаевой, буддийским можно назвать учение, в котором наличествует Трилакшана. Другое дело- есть ли Трилакшана в учении Аум Синрикё и т.д.

----------

Германн (09.02.2014), Фил (09.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Согласно Канаевой, буддийским можно назвать учение, в котором наличествует Трилакшана. Другое дело- есть ли Трилакшана в учении Аум Синрикё и т.д.


Атман у него, я так понял, есть. 
Так что на буддизм не похоже.
Но креативный чувак, такой коллаж собрал!  :Smilie:

----------

Германн (09.02.2014), Пема Ванчук (09.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Я так понимаю, терроризм, зомбирование, отъем имущества и масонские игры--буддийским учением допускаются, поэтому не могут быть критерием для различения.


Я так понимаю, что не нужно бросаться искать отличия любой проблемой организации от буддийской - если она вообще не буддийская.

----------


## Германн

> Ваше "чёткое видение" возникает из личных обсессий, по всем параметрам вы такой же сектант, как и другие.  Точнее - будете сектантом, если хотя бы заверите ваши взгляды у вашего духовника, а пока - "духовное гастролирование" чистой воды (то вас в дзэн тянет, то гелуг - мерило всех правильных взглядов, то православие всем окружающим предлагаете, то себя "плохим буддистом" клянёте - ну так раз вы "плохой буддист" - то какое у вас может быть "чёткое видение"?)


Для меня достаточно того, что хотя бы знаю, как правильно медитировать - на объективном же уровне чётко отличаю Учение от не-Учения. Критерий известен: за феноменальным не должна постулироваться самосущая реальность, носитель дхарм. 

Вы проецируете на меня свои собственные проблемы; но мне в общем-то всё равно.  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (09.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Атман у него, я так понял, есть. 
> Так что на буддизм не похоже.


Спасибо, что смотрите по-существу. (Хотя есть буддийский атман: но не отдельный от дхарм носитель дхарм, не атман=дхармин.) Если не брать неортодоксальные школы в историческом буддизме, раскритикованные за отход от Учения Будды великими Учителями прошлого, ничего подобного онтологии Асахары в буддизме нет. Аум Синрикё, соответственно, не буддизм, а нео-индуизм.

----------

Фил (09.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Согласно Канаевой, буддийским можно назвать учение, в котором наличествует Трилакшана. Другое дело- есть ли Трилакшана в учении Аум Синрикё и т.д.


Там не аутентичная шуньята. Там учение об Атмане (самостоятельном носителе дхарм, стоящем за дхармами): учение о самосущем Абсолюте, стоящем за феноменальным миром.

----------

Фил (09.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Всё не так статично. Картина меняется (по ходу религиозной практики).


Ну да, из центра вселенной куда-то пропала гора Меру, но вряд ли это результат чьей то религиозной практики. А вот описание загробной жизни по-прежнему статично.  :Frown:

----------


## Поляков

> вот например видео одного известного рижского проповедника церкви "Нового поколения" (тоже неопротестантская церковь). На Ютюбе много его роликов, он там и просто говорит довольно в спокойном тоне, но есть вот такие например места:


Ранние концерты Битлз в этом смысле были гораздо драматичнее.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Ну да, из центра вселенной куда-то пропала гора Меру, но вряд ли это результат чьей то религиозной практики.


Да там же она, родимая, где и была. 


> А вот описание загробной жизни по-прежнему статично.


Ну, это не совсем жизнь, скорее, встреча с собой...

----------


## До

> Пожалуйста, извольте (со ссылками, разумеется) изложить в отношении *Тхеравады*: 1. Наличие там концепции "пустоты-пустоты". На нетхераваддинские источники не ссылайтесь, своих домыслов не предлагайте.


Такое там есть (см. Патисамбхидамагга гл. XX.)

----------

Германн (10.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Андреевич

Я несколько потерял нить рассуждений, начавшуюся на третьей странице, но постепенно разбираюсь.
Спасибо всем огромное, эта информация очень пригодится.

----------


## Gakusei

> Неправда. Почему вы так решили? Какие-то аргументы можете привести?


Что неправда-то?  :Smilie:  В с чем спорите? Фил писал, что, цитирую, ""гуру" может добиться практически любых действий от адептов". Так вот этого и не бывает. Даже гипнотизёры знают, что человека нельзя заставить делать то, чего он сам не хочет.




> Я бы сказал, не только гуру, но бывает, что структура секты, порядки в ней, работа "наставников" и т.д. служат определенному воздействию на людей и в той или иной степени манипулированию ими, насколько могу об этом судить.


Я бы сказал, что и ваше сообщение - это манипулирование. И вся структура БФ служит определённому воздействию на людей. Вообще всё вокруг нас на это направлено. Учителя манипулируют учениками, ученики учителями, родители детьми, дети родителями, жёны мужьями, мужья жёнами и т.д. и т.п. Неужели все мы в деструктивных сектах и тоталитарных культах?




> Я был знаком с людьми, которые говорили о том, чтобы поехать к Виссариону (в смысле переселиться). Вот вам пример секты, вступая в которую, люди продают жилье, отдают средства. "Башню" там людям напрочь сносят.


Погодите, вы же сами пишете, что продают жильё они *перед* тем, как поехать к Виссариону. А башню им сносят уже *там*. Стало быть, они *сами* решают продать своё жильё. И вы знаете, это счастье, когда есть ради чего совершать подобные поступки, когда есть, ради чего отказаться от имущества и бесконечного дрожания над ним. Ещё раз напоминаю, что и сангхе не раз делались подобные пожертвования. Да и вообще - институт монашества, когда человек отказывается от семьи и собственности, вообще покидает своё привычное место в обществе, изобретён Буддой. Великим манипулятором, который сам бросил царство, отца, жену с детьми...




> В Риге в 90 годы активно действовала неопротестантская "Церковь Христа"... Там у них, как они уверяют, сходит Святой дух на проповедников и они начинают говорить на неизвестных языках, люди в зале бывает начинают двигаться.


Причём тут манипуляция? Это обычная экстатическая практика.




> А "Белое братство" это что, не секта, в которой манипулировали людьми?


Я не знаю, что вы подразумеваете под сектой и что под манипуляцией. С точки зрения социологии это была активная группа, очень сплочённая. Такой сплочённости и активности силой не добьёшься.




> Вот например видео одного известного рижского проповедника церкви "Нового поколения


И опять, где же там манипуляция? Обычная экстатическая практика. Вы хоть опишите, в чём вы видите сам механизм манипуляции и почему он так ужасен, что от него надо спасать.

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Фил писал, что, цитирую, ""гуру" может добиться практически любых действий от адептов". Так вот этого и не бывает. Даже гипнотизёры знают, что человека нельзя заставить делать то, чего он сам не хочет.


Это правда. Достаточно обладать способностями к завораживанию "адептов" и вселению в них веры.

----------

Фил (10.02.2014)

----------


## Gakusei

> Это правда. Достаточно обладать способностями к завораживанию "адептов" и вселению в них веры.


 :Smilie:  Всё равно как если бы вы написали: "Это правда. Достаточно быть Бэтменом или Суперменом". Это совершенно фантастические способности. Если они у кого есть, то он не станет пользоваться ими так бездарно. Он создаст миллиардный бизнес или захватит власть в какой-нибудь крупной стране.

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2014), Поляков (10.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Всё равно как если бы вы написали: "Это правда. Достаточно быть Бэтменом или Суперменом". Это совершенно фантастические способности. Если они у кого есть, то он не станет пользоваться ими так бездарно. Он создаст миллиардный бизнес или захватит власть в какой-нибудь крупной стране.


 А это кому что нравится и что получается лучше. Совершенно не фантастические способности. 
Кто - захватывает власть.
Кто - становится миллиардером.
Кто - работает в разведке или следователем.
Ну а кто уж совсем глуп, а власти над людьми хочется - создает секту имени себя.

А Вы никогда не имели беседы с хорошим дознавателем? 
Этим "сверхспособностям" можно по методичке научить.

Нельзя заставить делать то что Вы не хотите? Так Вы этого сами захотите! С этим проблем нет  :Smilie:

----------

Лайммилл (10.02.2014)

----------


## sergey

> Что неправда-то?  В с чем спорите?
> ...
> Я бы сказал, что и ваше сообщение - это манипулирование. 
> ...


Не читал все сообщения в ветке и пропустил вот это ваше: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post656749
Если бы видел его, то возможно не стал бы писать своё предыдущее сообщение. Человек, который, похоже, искренне верит в пользу участия в таких сектах, как группа Виссариона, "Церковь Христа", "Белое братство", и которому, если не ошибаюсь, уже за 30, вряд ли его можно сильно подвинуть в его взглядах несколькими сообщениями на форуме.




> Погодите, вы же сами пишете, что продают жильё они *перед* тем, как поехать к Виссариону. А башню им сносят уже *там*.


Зачем передергивать? Просто так квартиру никто не продает, для этого нужны причины. Обычно люди сначала знакомятся с виссарионовцами или с их учением и рассказами о них, бывает, что приезжают в коммуны Виссариона, а потом уже продают квартиры. По крайней мере так было раньше, читал о таких случаях и это истории 90-ых годов, может - начала 2000, в последнее время как-то о виссарионовцах не слышал по-моему. Те мои знакомые не собирались продать жилье, чтобы отдать его, нет. Они говорили о том, чтобы перебраться жить в коммуну. Но они (точно не помню детали, это было больше 15 лет назад) были на лекциях Виссариона или его учеников до того и у них была какая-то литература виссарионовская, сам читал. "Башня свернута" - это я написал о фантасмагорической системе взглядов, которые проповедует Виссарион и которую принимают его ученики (предполагаю, что принимают, т.к. становятся же его учениками).
На остальное не отвечаю, уже написал почему.

----------

Фил (10.02.2014)

----------


## Gakusei

> Ну а кто уж совсем глуп, а власти над людьми хочется - создает секту имени себя.


Кто уж совсем глуп, не умеет "завораживать людей и вселять веру". Тут какой-никакой ум нужен.




> А Вы никогда не имели беседы с хорошим дознавателем?


А вам не приходило в голову, что, например, я и есть дознаватель? Дознаватели не умеют "завораживать и вселять веру". И это при том, что на стороне дознавателя сила государства.




> Нельзя заставить делать то что Вы не хотите? Так Вы этого сами захотите! С этим проблем нет


Вот это как раз самая неподъёмная вещь на земле. Если мы не говорим об обычном насилии, то это вообще едва ли возможно.

----------

Фил (10.02.2014)

----------


## Gakusei

> Человек, который, похоже, искренне верит в пользу участия в таких сектах, как группа Виссариона, "Церковь Христа", "Белое братство", и которому, если не ошибаюсь, уже за 30, вряд ли его можно сильно подвинуть в его взглядах несколькими сообщениями на форуме.


Во-первых, я открыт к аргументам и меня вполне можно переубедить. Но пока я вижу лишь шаблонные доводы, основанные на мифах. Вот вы, например, привели 2 примера якобы манипуляции, хотя это была всего лишь экстатическая практика. Да, непривычная и, возможно, пугающая постороннего человека, тем более с другими убеждениями. Но этих людей, "прущихся" от своей религии, нельзя просто так заставить делать "что угодно".
Во-вторых, я и сам долгое время разделял ваши стереотипы. И понимаю, насколько трудно от них отказаться. Для этого нужны и жизненный опыт, и профессиональный.




> Зачем передергивать? Просто так квартиру никто не продает, для этого нужны причины.


Во-первых, давайте не будем употреблять эту лексику из серии "передергивать", "демагогия", "подбрасывать" и проч. Я буквально прочитал, что вы написали, ничего не добавил и не убавил. Во-вторых, причины для любого действия, конечно, есть. Например, для этой моей реплики тоже есть причины. Среди них и ваши предыдущие реплики. Значит ли это, что вы меня зомбировали? Среди них и, например, вполне "фантасмагорическое" буддийское учение. Значит ли это, что оно "свернуло мне башню"? А ведь для кого-то участие в подобных разговорах выглядит не менее дико и пугающе, чем экстатические практики, на которые вы ранее сослались.

 Я понимаю, что моя позиция непривычна и многих с первого взгляда возмутит. Все привыкли к шельмованию маргинальных религиозных групп в прессе. Но попробуйте хотя бы на минуту представить, что это в основном ложь, связанная с определённой политикой. И вспомните, что вы сами и есть маргинальная религиозная группа.

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2014), Поляков (10.02.2014), Эделизи (10.02.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> Нельзя заставить делать то что Вы не хотите? Так Вы этого сами захотите! С этим проблем нет


Конечно, нельзя. Иначе бы все налоги платили, как минимум.

А в странных религиозных группах находятся те, которым такое нравится. Свидетели иеговы производят впечатление довольных и счастливых людей, виссарионовцы сколько лет живут в своей деревне, всякие староверы и проч.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я так понимаю, что не нужно бросаться искать отличия любой проблемой организации от буддийской - если она вообще не буддийская.


Смарите: объясняю на пальцах.
Есть организация Х, и по делам её видно, что её учение допускает терроризм и т.п. Следовательно, вот и отличие её учения от буддийского. Которое не допускает терроризм и т.п.
И П.П. тут ни при чём!

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2014), До (11.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> А вам не приходило в голову, что, например, я и есть дознаватель? Дознаватели не умеют "завораживать и вселять веру". И это при том, что на стороне дознавателя сила государства.


Тогда у Вас очень большой опыт взаимодействия с сотнями разных людей, разных психотипов.
Вы понимаете, что для того, чтобы добиться от человека какой-то информации, которую он не очень то хочет раскрывать, к нему нужен специализированный подход, который и есть - манипуляция, потому у что у Вас в арсенале только театральный набор - слово, мимика, жесты, интонации (я не беру всякие страшилки про ментов).

И практически любого человека, с помощью определенной психологической техники, можно "раскрутить". В том числе и использую психологическое давление.
В МВД учат и тактике ведения допроса, и психологии допроса.
Т.е. методика направленна именно на то, чтобы субъект допроса выполнил определенные нужные следователю действия помимо своих желаний.
По сути дела следователь как раз "завораживает и вселяет веру", т.к. проникает во внутренний мир допрашиваемого со своими целями.

Вот тот, с которым я беседовал, он меня прямо "заворожил"  :Smilie:  еще бы чуть чуть - у "веру вселил" бы точно  :Smilie: 
Ощущения после такого разговора, как после спарринга, полная измотанность.

Почему эти методики нельзя использовать для других вредоносных целей?

----------


## Фил

> А в странных религиозных группах находятся те, которым такое нравится. Свидетели иеговы производят впечатление довольных и счастливых людей, виссарионовцы сколько лет живут в своей деревне, всякие староверы и проч.


Добровольное согласие. Дееспособность и деликтоспособность.
Если человек полностью отдает отчет в своих действиях и ничьих прав при этом не нарушает - конечно ему никто не указ.

Но однозначно утверждать, что секты это - хорошо, опрометчиво.

Я предвзято со своей стороны подхожу, потому что вообще не знаю, зачем нужны какие-либо общины.
Неужели не хватает семьи и друзей?
Когда вижу толпу байкеров на мотоциклах, то возникают только ассоциации с клоунами.
Так что, не судите строго!  :Smilie:

----------


## Gakusei

> И практически любого человека, с помощью определенной психологической техники, можно "раскрутить". В том числе и использую психологическое давление.


Вот это, я так понимаю, основное заблуждение очень многих людей - вера в манипуляцию, зомбирование и т.д. Ещё раз: это медийное клише. Сподвигнуть человека на какие-либо серьёзные действия очень трудно. Если нет прямой угрозы применения силы и он сам не хочет, то едва ли возможно. Можно человека обмануть - посулить ему что-то, что ему нужно, а потом не дать, но это работает недолго, а к религиозным группам вообще неприменимо. Потому что когда человек имеет дело с религией, он изначально понимает, что речь идёт о вере в нечто эфемерное. Об этом в прессе не пишут, но значительную долю, до трети, адептов разных сект составляют люди, постоянно курсирующие от одной секты к другой. Это, так сказать, профессиональные верующие.

Ситуация дознавателя вообще другая. Дознаватель или любой другой чиновник - олицетворение предельной угрозы. За ним самый страшный и могущественный аппарат насилия - государство. Все эти методички - это, по сути, антураж запугивания. Никакой проповедник так с вами не сможет общаться.

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (11.02.2014), Фил (10.02.2014), Эделизи (10.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Ситуация дознавателя вообще другая. Дознаватель или любой другой чиновник - олицетворение предельной угрозы. За ним самый страшный и могущественный аппарат насилия - государство. Все эти методички - это, по сути, антураж запугивания. Никакой проповедник так с вами не сможет общаться.


Нужели Вы не встречали на своем пути психологически неуверенных людей?
Которым можно сказать твердой интонацией "иди туда" и он туда беспрекословно пойдет. Особенно если человек находится в состоянии стресса, например после ДТП, во время похорон.
На похоронах очень часто работники кладбища этим пользуются стреляя по 500-1000 руб, что приходится просто все деньги забирать себе и разговаривать предметно. Это разве не манипуляция с корыстными побуждениями при психической дезориентированности жертвы?

Я повторюсь, что если человек приходит в секту, зная что он делает, зачем и что ему там нужно - это одно.
А если туда приходит человек после сильного потрясения (смерть близких, депрессия, суицид) - то у него ум как Tabula Rasa (чистый лист), и туда можно писать все что угодно.
Я не характеризую эту ситуацию, что он "сам этого хотел".

Когда в 20х годах беспризорники ночному прохожему "продавали кирпич" за все деньги, которые у него были в кошельке, 
то формально тоже никакого насилия, ни физического, ни даже угроз не было. Вряд ли этот прохожий действительно хотел купить у них этот кирпич.

----------


## Поляков

> Но однозначно утверждать, что секты это - хорошо, опрометчиво.


Никто и не говорит что хорошо. Сначала хорошо бы дать определение секты. Например, если люди живут в землянках на Валааме - это считается нормальным, а стоит им нечто подобное устроить в другой части страны, как сразу вызывают ОМОН чтобы их достать. Хотя и первые и вторые решили спуститься под землю в виду склонности и жизненных обстоятельств.

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (11.02.2014), Фил (10.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

Родители погибших в Беслане детей добровольно отправились к Грабовому по собственному желанию.
Но насколько этичны были обещания Грабового воскресить детей?
А насколько этичны обещания Виссариона и других руководителей сект, обещающих некую "райскую жизнь"?

----------


## Фил

> Никто и не говорит что хорошо. Сначала хорошо бы дать определение секты. Например, если люди живут в землянках на Валааме - это считается нормальным, а стоит им нечто подобное устроить в другой части страны, как сразу вызывают ОМОН чтобы их достать. Хотя и первые и вторые решили спуститься под землю в виду склонности и жизненных обстоятельств.


Секта не совсем корректное слово, поскольку секта - это просто группа. 
Будда со своими учениками тоже был сектой.

Секта (с отрицательной эмоциональной окраской) - это группа, руководитель которой или если нет руководителя - члены которой, привлекают в свои ряды пользуясь беспомощным, аффективным психическим состоянием людей.

Если бы можно было выдать такую справку, типа, я прошел психологический тест - я не психически целостен и могу вступать в любую секту, которую захочу.
Но такой справки, как Вы понимаете, не бывает.

Вместо этого выступает как раз реакция близких людей (если они, слава Будде, есть)
Если человек объяснил им свои взгляды и уладил все проблемы, так что они не будут бить тревогу, что он - в секте, то значит он имеет право принимать такое решение.

В Тхеравадинских монастырях, кстати, не стригут в монахи без благословения родителей.
Именно по этой причине.

----------


## Фил

> Например, если люди живут в землянках на Валааме - это считается нормальным, а стоит им нечто подобное устроить в другой части страны, как сразу вызывают ОМОН чтобы их достать. Хотя и первые и вторые решили спуститься под землю в виду склонности и жизненных обстоятельств.


 А на этот вопрос, ответ уже в нем самом заключен.
Потому что на Валааме - это считается нормальным, а если в другой части страны - то будут вызывать ОМОН,

Поэтому, если вы хотите жить в землянке и иметь минимум проблем, езжайте туда, где это считается нормальным.
Или встречайте ОМОН.

Этика она же не из пустоты берется. Это динамический, органический процесс.

Конечно, если в Перми так и будут продолжать жить в землянках - со временем все нормализуется и к этому привыкнут.
Но первым - придется иметь дело с ОМОНом.

Вспомните сегрегацию на севере США.
Она вообще никакой правовой основы не имела, чисто инерция мышления, которую повернули несколько энтузиастов.

----------

Поляков (10.02.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> Секта (с отрицательной эмоциональной окраской) - это группа, руководитель которой или если нет руководителя - члены которой, привлекают в свои ряды пользуясь беспомощным, аффективным психическим состоянием людей.


Это, опять же, очень общее определение, которое подходит и ко всем религиям. Вообще, в ту или иную церковь приходят не из-за того что в жизни все замечательно, а потому что появились проблемы. Даже Благословенный примкнул к лесной секте после получения травматического опыта.




> Конечно, если в Перми так и будут продолжать жить в землянках - со временем все нормализуется и к этому привыкнут.
> Но первым - придется иметь дело с ОМОНом.


Если же землянки в Перми роют ОМОНовцы, значит у них всего-навсего полевые учения. )

----------

Фил (10.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Это, опять же, очень общее определение, которое подходит и ко всем религиям. Вообще, в ту или иную церковь приходят не из-за того что в жизни все замечательно, а потому что появились проблемы. Даже Благословенный примкнул к лесной секте после получения травматического опыта.


 Да это так. А вот что будет на этот посттравматический опыт наложено - очень большой вопрос, и личные качества "гуру" играют в этом главную роль.
Скажем так, если в пограничном состоянии прийти на учения ЕСДЛ, то хуже вряд ли будет.
А вот по поводу ОН - у меня сомнения. Хотя как я понял, ОН сам искусными методами со своих учений, кого надо - выпроваживает.

Но это люди с мировой известностью.
А если это какая-то секточка с нео-гуру о котором никому ничего не известно - уже настораживает.
Религии для того и задуманы, чтобы хоть какой-то официоз и бюрократию внести в духовный мир.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Gakusei

> Нужели Вы не встречали на своем пути психологически неуверенных людей?
> Которым можно сказать твердой интонацией "иди туда" и он туда  беспрекословно пойдет. Особенно если человек находится в состоянии  стресса, например после ДТП, во время похорон.


Конечно, встречал. Но на этом далеко не уедешь. Секту на этом не построишь. Мелочь можно забрать, а в веру обратить нельзя.




> Я повторюсь, что если человек приходит в секту, зная что он делает, зачем и что ему там нужно - это одно.
> А если туда приходит человек после сильного потрясения (смерть близких,  депрессия, суицид) - то у него ум как Tabula Rasa (чистый лист), и туда  можно писать все что угодно.


Никакое потрясение не превращает ум в tabula rasa (если не считать непосредственного физического или химического воздействия на мозг, да и то...). На эмоциях можно один раз прийти куда-то, ну два. Но чтобы там остаться, надо, чтобы там тебе давали то, что тебе нужно. И оцениваешь это ты сам.




> Родители погибших в Беслане детей добровольно отправились к Грабовому по собственному желанию.
> Но насколько этичны были обещания Грабового воскресить детей?
> А насколько этичны обещания Виссариона и других руководителей сект, обещающих некую "райскую жизнь"?


Это зависит от того, насколько дававшие такие обещания сами в это верили. А это наверняка узнать невозможно.
Этичны ли были многие обещания Будды? Насчёт женщин? Насчёт игрушек?

----------

Фил (10.02.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> Да это так. А вот что будет на этот посттравматический опыт наложено - очень большой вопрос, и личные качества "гуру" играют в этом главную роль.
> Скажем так, если в пограничном состоянии прийти на учения ЕСДЛ, то хуже вряд ли будет.
> А вот по поводу ОН - у меня сомнения. Хотя как я понял, ОН сам искусными методами со своих учений, кого надо - выпроваживает.
> 
> Но это люди с мировой известностью.
> А если это какая-то секточка с нео-гуру о котором никому ничего не известно - уже настораживает.
> Религии для того и задуманы, чтобы хоть какой-то официоз и бюрократию внести в духовный мир.


Так у Далай-ламы и прочих официальных гуру существует отдел ОТК в виде традиции, и отжигать им сложнее, нет такой свободы. Но и подход менее гибкий, до техподдержки сложно дозвониться и проч.

Смотрели, кстати, фильм "Мастер" А.П. Андерсона? Он как раз про секту и беспомощное состояние, вчера посмотрел, хорошее кино.

----------

Фил (10.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Никакое потрясение не превращает ум в tabula rasa (если не считать непосредственного физического или химического воздействия на мозг, да и то...). На эмоциях можно один раз прийти куда-то, ну два. Но чтобы там остаться, надо, чтобы там тебе давали то, что тебе нужно. И оцениваешь это ты сам.


 Тогда вопрос надо будет ТС задать, что значит "попал в секту".
Я полагал, что это когда человек куда-то переселяется (дом, квартира) и в принципе широко распространенное физическое воздействие для подавления воли - депривация сна. Если спать не более 3-4 часов в сутки, то интересные эффекты могут быть.
Ну и химическое воздействие не исключено, может чудо-чаи какие нибудь, веселые.





> Это зависит от того, насколько дававшие такие обещания сами в это верили. А это наверняка узнать невозможно.
> Этичны ли были многие обещания Будды? Насчёт женщин? Насчёт игрушек?


Нет универсального ответа. В Австралии псих был, который решил что его нога, это не его нога. 
И ему это очень жизнь портило
И он себе ее заморозил льдом и азотом жидким и отпилил.
И пошел на поправку!

А его психолог говорил, что он все испробовал - ничего не помогало.

----------


## Gakusei

> Тогда вопрос надо будет ТС задать, что значит "попал в секту".
> Я полагал, что это когда человек куда-то переселяется (дом, квартира) и в принципе широко распространенное физическое воздействие для подавления воли - депривация сна. Если спать не более 3-4 часов в сутки, то интересные эффекты могут быть.
> Ну и химическое воздействие не исключено, может чудо-чаи какие нибудь, веселые.


Это мы с вами уже обсудили. Прямое насилие, физическое или химическое, весьма редко в собственно религиозной жизни и сразу привлекает всеобщее внимание. Притом оно равно встречается как в маргинальных религиозных группах, так и во вполне традиционных.

----------

Фил (10.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Смотрели, кстати, фильм "Мастер" А.П. Андерсона? Он как раз про секту и беспомощное состояние, вчера посмотрел, хорошее кино.


 Нет, спасибо за наводку.
Что "знаково" - Филип Сеймур похоже от передозировки героина умер.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Это мы с вами уже обсудили. Прямое насилие, физическое или химическое, весьма редко в собственно религиозной жизни и сразу привлекает всеобщее внимание. Притом оно равно встречается как в маргинальных религиозных группах, так и во вполне традиционных.


Тогда можно резюмировать
Хорошая секта - это хорошо, 
а плохая секта - это плохо  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (10.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Что неправда-то?  В с чем спорите? Фил писал, что, цитирую, ""гуру" может добиться практически любых действий от адептов". Так вот этого и не бывает. Даже гипнотизёры знают, что человека нельзя заставить делать то, чего он сам не хочет.


угу, осталось только убедить человека в том, что он сам хочет сделать то, что мне надо. Это очень распространённая техника манипулирования. Не хочешь убить человека? А и не надо. Просто брось ему яд в вино, избавь прекрасный мир от ядовитой гадины! Пушкина почитайте, "Моцарт и Сальери":

_Нет! не могу противиться я доле
Судьбе моей: я избран, чтоб его
Остановить - не то мы все погибли,
Мы все, жрецы, служители музыки,
Не я один с моей глухою славой....
Что пользы, если Моцарт будет жив
И новой высоты еще достигнет?
Подымет ли он тем искусство? Нет;
Оно падет опять, как он исчезнет:
Наследника нам не оставит он.
Что пользы в нем? Как некий херувим,
Он несколько занес нам песен райских,
Чтоб, возмутив бескрылое желанье
В нас, чадах праха, после улететь!
Так улетай же! чем скорей, тем лучше._

----------

Нико (10.02.2014)

----------


## Gakusei

> Тогда можно резюмировать
> Хорошая секта - это хорошо, 
> а плохая секта - это плохо


Это странное резюме, мы ведь фактически говорили о некоторой презумпции в отношении сект как таковых. Сегодня принято считать, что секты - это плохо, пока не доказано обратное. Я же предлагаю развернуться на 180 градусов: секты - это хорошо, пока не доказано обратное. Потому что идейный и религиозный поиск - это вообще хорошо. А что во всяком деле могут оказаться бандиты и т.д., никто не сомневается.

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (11.02.2014), Фил (10.02.2014)

----------


## Gakusei

> угу, осталось только убедить человека в том, что он сам хочет сделать то, что мне надо. Это очень распространённая техника манипулирования.


Правда? Опишите, пожалуйста. В приведённом вами тексте никто никем не манипулирует. Это будет просто бомба. Странно, что вы сами до сих пор этим не воспользовались и не захватили власть над планетой.

----------


## Фил

> Я же предлагаю развернуться на 180 градусов: секты - это хорошо, пока не доказано обратное.


А я предлагаю развернуться на 90 (270) градусов и решать каждый случай индивидуально.
Относительно конкретной секты, 
конкретного индивидуума, туда попавшего,
конкретных окружающих условий этого индивидуума.

Т.е. нельзя сказать, что секты (вообще) - это хорошо, ни что секты (вообще) - это плохо

Ваша точка зрения, что секты - хорошо, также категорична как не нравящаяся Вам секты-плохо и ничуть ее не лучше, 
поскольку на каждый аргумент секты-хорошо, найдется контр-аргумент секты плохо.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (10.02.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> .. Я же предлагаю развернуться на 180 градусов: секты - это хорошо, пока не доказано обратное. Потому что идейный и религиозный поиск - это вообще хорошо...


Идейный поиск ещё куда ни шло, но религиозный?, в чём хорош априори? Он просто существует как данность- способность преувеличивать и сакрализировать неведомое))

----------

Фил (10.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Правда? Опишите, пожалуйста. В приведённом вами тексте никто никем не манипулирует. Это будет просто бомба. Странно, что вы сами до сих пор этим не воспользовались и не захватили власть над планетой.


В России, как известно, секса сектов нету :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (10.02.2014)

----------


## Gakusei

> Идейный поиск ещё куда ни шло, но религиозный?, в чём хорош априори? Он просто существует как данность- способность преувеличивать и сакрализировать неведомое))


Религиозный поиск - это вид идейного. Люди надеются, что мир управляется разумными силами и ищут связь с ними.

----------


## Gakusei

> А я предлагаю развернуться на 90 (270) градусов и решать каждый случай индивидуально.


Не выйдет так. Всегда есть отношение к явлению в целом.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Секта не совсем корректное слово, поскольку секта - это просто группа.


Не просто группа, а отколовшаяся от основного направления.




> Будда со своими учениками тоже был сектой.


У них ревизия брахманизма или новое учение?

----------

Нико (10.02.2014), Фил (10.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Не выйдет так. Всегда есть отношение к явлению в целом.


Любое явление в целом интерпретируется людьми множеством разных способов. Любая из точек зрения имеет право на существование.

----------

Фил (10.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Правда? Опишите, пожалуйста. В приведённом вами тексте никто никем не манипулирует.


Приведённый мною текст и не показвал никакой манипуляции. Текст совсем о другом.




> Странно, что вы сами до сих пор этим не воспользовались и не захватили власть над планетой.


А она мне нужна?

----------

Фил (10.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Любая из точек зрения имеет право на существование.


Даже та, что считает цианистый калий полезен человеку в любых количествах?

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Даже та, что считает цианистый калий полезен человеку в любых количествах?


Смотря для чего.
Если Вы - Гай Фокс и ожидаете пока Вас живьем посадят на кол, оскопят, выпотрошат внутренности, четвертуют, а голову потом выставят на Тауэрском Мосту - то чем больше, тем лучше  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (10.02.2014), Дондог (31.07.2016), Надежда Хабичевская (10.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Не выйдет так. Всегда есть отношение к явлению в целом.


Только для тех, кто считает что есть "явления в целом"

----------

Буль (10.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (10.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Даже та, что считает цианистый калий полезен человеку в любых количествах?


При рассмотрении отдельно взятой точки зрения можно использовать презумпцию невиновности. )) Обвиняемый невиновен, пока не доказано обратное.

----------


## Лайммилл

Смешно читать про то, что человека нельзя заставить делать то, чего он не хочет. Тогда две мои бывшие сокурсницы очень хотели отдать свои телефоны цыганке. Вот только потом почему-то на лекциях около часа они были полностью невменяемыми и практически не шли на контакт, а потом "отмерзли" и с ужасом осознали, что сделали. Еще пара моих друзей хотели постебать над еще одной цыганкой и -- хиханьки да хаханьки -- отдали ей все деньги, а потом с ужасом за голову хватались и бегали искать ее, да поздно было. Хорошие манипуляторы заставляют человека поверить в то, что ему хочется сделать то, что в нормальном состоянии ему не захочется делать никогда.

----------

Буль (10.02.2014), Германн (11.02.2014), Нико (10.02.2014), Фил (10.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Смотря для чего.
> Если Вы - Гай Фокс и ожидаете пока Вас живьем посадят на кол, оскопят, выпотрошат внутренности, четвертуют, а голову потом выставят на Тауэрском Мосту - то чем больше, тем лучше


Ясен пень, что всё относительно. Любая идея приобретает смысл и право существования или теряет их в зависимости от обстоятельств.
Но просто так сказать "Любая идея имеет право на существование", на мой взгляд, глупо. Этой фразой чаще всего оправдываются маргиналы и неудачники, а также просто безбашенные. Ведь идея дать в морду оппоненту в споре тоже можно оправдать, что, мол, имею право!

----------

Фил (10.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> При рассмотрении отдельно взятой точки зрения можно использовать презумпцию невиновности. )) Обвиняемый невиновен, пока не доказано обратное.


При чем здесь идея презумпции невиновности?

----------


## Фил

> Ведь идея дать в морду оппоненту в споре тоже можно оправдать, что, мол, имею право!


Ну Вы хоть отделяйте идею дать в морду от непосредственно дачи в морду  :Smilie: 
Кстати и такая идея имеет право на существование.
Макаренко как то раз дал такИ в морду своему ученику.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (10.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Ну Вы хоть отделяйте идею дать в морду от непосредственно дачи в морду 
> Кстати и такая идея имеет право на существование.
> Макаренко как то раз дал такИ в морду своему ученику.


Идейки, знаете ли, частенько предшествуют действию.  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Но просто так сказать "Любая идея имеет право на существование", на мой взгляд, глупо. Этой фразой чаще всего оправдываются маргиналы и неудачники


 Я кстати сегодня думал о том, что фраза например:
"Учится в школе не обязательно" воспринимается как 
"Учится в школе не нужно". 
А это же ведь не одно и то же!

----------


## Фил

> Идейки, знаете ли, частенько предшествуют действию.


Конечно ему эта идея предшествовала.
Но это был выход в конкретной той самой ситуации.
Как тот псих, который ногу себе отпилил. Ему помогло.
Но это не значит, что всем психам с таким диагнозом нужно конечности ампутировать.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (10.02.2014)

----------


## Gakusei

> Смешно читать про то, что человека нельзя заставить делать то, чего он не хочет. Тогда две мои бывшие сокурсницы очень хотели отдать свои телефоны цыганке. Вот только потом почему-то на лекциях около часа они были полностью невменяемыми и практически не шли на контакт, а потом "отмерзли" и с ужасом осознали, что сделали. Еще пара моих друзей хотели постебать над еще одной цыганкой и -- хиханьки да хаханьки -- отдали ей все деньги, а потом с ужасом за голову хватались и бегали искать ее, да поздно было. Хорошие манипуляторы заставляют человека поверить в то, что ему хочется сделать то, что в нормальном состоянии ему не захочется делать никогда.


Ох...  :Smilie:  Да обсудили и это уже. Телефон можно таким образом отнять. А вот веру привить никак нельзя.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Но просто так сказать "Любая идея имеет право на существование", на мой взгляд, глупо. Этой фразой чаще всего оправдываются маргиналы и неудачники, а также просто безбашенные.


А фразой "Моя идея самая лучшая идея в мире" оправдываются эгоисты?  :Smilie:

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> При чем здесь идея презумпции невиновности?


При том, что любую точку зрения нельзя отметать. Она имеет право на существование. Также, как обвиняемый человек имеет право на свободу.

----------

Фил (10.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Я кстати сегодня думал о том, что фраза например:
> "Учится в школе не обязательно" воспринимается как 
> "Учится в школе не нужно". 
> А это же ведь не одно и то же!


Я тоже сегодня много думал.  :Smilie:  И тоже не об одном и том же.

----------


## Аурум

> А фразой "Моя идея самая лучшая идея в мире" оправдываются эгоисты?


Я не проводил исследований на эту тему. Не могу сказать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аурум

> При том, что любую точку зрения нельзя отметать. Она имеет право на существование. Также, как обвиняемый человек имеет право на свободу.


Вы создали конкретную ситуацию суда над обвиняемым. Т.е., создали рамки для идеи. А выше вы сказали, что вообще в любой ситуации любая идея имеет право на существование.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Я не проводил исследований на эту тему. Не могу сказать.


А над маргиналами проводили разве?))

----------

Фил (10.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> А над маргиналами проводили разве?))


Наблюдал некоторых.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Вы создали конкретную ситуацию суда над обвиняемым. Т.е., создали рамки для идеи. А выше вы сказали, что вообще в любой ситуации любая идея имеет право на существование.


Суд суду рознь. Можно тщательно разобраться во всем, выслушать все точки зрения и потом уже присяжные могут вынести приговор. А можно сразу расстрелять у стенки. Разницу видите? Так и с любой точкой зрения.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Наблюдал некоторых.


И? Они не люди?

----------


## Аурум

> Суд суду рознь. Можно тщательно разобраться во всем, выслушать все точки зрения и потом уже присяжные могут вынести приговор. А можно сразу расстрелять у стенки. Разницу видите? Так и с любой точкой зрения.


Опять рамки ситуации суда вы распространяете на все точки зрения. И подменяете при этом понятия, говоря не об идеях, а о приговоре за эти идеи.

----------


## Лайммилл

> Ох...  Да обсудили и это уже. Телефон можно таким образом отнять. А вот веру привить никак нельзя.


Я понимаю, что Вы хотите сказать. Монаду "жертва-палач" никто не отменял, это понятно, другое дело, что виктимное и зависимостное поведение практически всегда результат подсознательных установок и процессов. Сознательно человек не хочет быть жертвой и психологически от чего-то или кого-то полностью зависеть, иначе это клинический мазохизм. Ловцы душ же хорошо играют на слабостях и уязвимостях, с которым, по-хорошему, надо работать с профессионалами. Манипуляторами таких руководителей сект делает то, что они, как правило, наживаются на своей пастве материально, сознательно эксплуатируя такие слабости.

----------

Фил (10.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Опять рамки ситуации суда вы распространяете на все точки зрения. И подменяете при этом понятия, говоря не об идеях, а о приговоре за эти идеи.


Ну "приговор" вообще-то может быть и оправдательным.  :Smilie:  И даже желательно чтобы он был таким.

----------


## Аурум

> И? Они не люди?


Странный вопрос.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Странный вопрос.


Вопрос как вопрос. Кстати, идея, что все точки зрения имеют право на существование называется по-научному _конструктивный альтернативизм_.  :Smilie:  Жаль, что ее создатель Джордж Келли умер, так и не узнав, что он маргинал и неудачник.

----------

Фил (10.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Ну "приговор" вообще-то может быть и оправдательным.  И даже желательно чтобы он был таким.


Вы опять за своё. Вы сделали громкое заявление: "Любая мысль имеет право на существование".
Я уже писал выше, что любая идея приобретает смысл и право существования или теряет их в зависимости от обстоятельств. 
Вы же рамки этой идеи теперь сами сузили до ситуации суда, и доказываете истинность этой идеи во всём на этой ситуации. Этим вы как раз и подтверждаете моё утверждение.

----------


## Фил

> Вы опять за своё. Вы сделали громкое заявление: "Любая мысль имеет право на существование".
> Я уже писал выше, что любая идея приобретает смысл и право существования или теряет их в зависимости от обстоятельств. 
> Вы же рамки этой идеи теперь сами сузили до ситуации суда, и доказываете истинность этой идеи во всём на этой ситуации. Этим вы как раз и подтверждаете моё утверждение.


Мысль о том, что не-любая мысль имеет право на существование, тоже имеет право на существование  :Smilie: 

Интересно, а куда деваются мысли, которые не имеют права на существование?
Это же как жопа есть, а слова такого нет  :Smilie:

----------


## Аурум

> Вопрос как вопрос. Кстати, идея, что все точки зрения имеют право на существование называется по-научному _конструктивный альтернативизм_.  Жаль, что ее создатель Джордж Келли умер, так и не узнав, что он маргинал и неудачник.


Посмотрел бы я на вас, если ваш врач вдруг, ставя вам диагноз написал бы вам десятка полтора лишних диагнозов. А что? Его точки зрения имеют право на существование! А потом на этих диагнозах будет еще и курс лечения построен по тому же принципу.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Вы опять за своё. Вы сделали громкое заявление: "Любая мысль имеет право на существование".
> Я уже писал выше, что любая идея приобретает смысл и право существования или теряет их в зависимости от обстоятельств. 
> Вы же рамки этой идеи теперь сами сузили до ситуации суда, и доказываете истинность этой идеи во всём на этой ситуации. Этим вы как раз и подтверждаете моё утверждение.


Про презумпцию невиновности я написала чуточку раньше вас. Это и есть "зависимость от обстоятельств" ))) Может это вы подтверждаете мое?

----------


## Аурум

> Мысль о том, что не-любая мысль имеет право на существование, тоже имеет право на существование


Буддизм как раз и учит отсеивать ненужные мысли и укрощать ум. А если руководствоваться идеей "Все идеи имеют право на существование!", то буддизм нафиг не нужен. Ибо фильтровать мысли не нужно.

----------


## Фил

> Посмотрел бы я на вас, если ваш врач вдруг, ставя вам диагноз написал бы вам десятка полтора лишних диагнозов. А что? Его точки зрения имеют право на существование! А потом на этих диагнозах будет еще и курс лечения построен по тому же принципу.


Конечно имеют.
А кто ему запретит?

----------


## Gakusei

> Ловцы душ же хорошо играют на слабостях и уязвимостях, с которым, по-хорошему, надо работать с профессионалами. Манипуляторами таких руководителей сект делает то, что они, как правило, наживаются на своей пастве материально, сознательно эксплуатируя такие слабости.


Да кто эти мифические ловцы душ? Где вы их видели? Тут Виссарион упоминался - так это обычный милиционер. Ни интеллекта, ни маломальского образования - ничего. А у него в пастве доктора наук и полковники ракетных войск. И сейчас паства манипулирует своим пастырем, вынуждая его отдавать те или иные распоряжения. Всё как везде.

Людей как-то похожих на ловцов душ можно в маркетинге найти, да и то - как правило, ничего особенного. Больше в крупном бизнесе и политике. На сектах особенно не наживёшься, игра не стоит свеч. Наоборот, можно нажить крайне сильных врагов в лице различных государственных учреждений или ревнивых религиозных организаций типа РПЦ.

----------

Фил (10.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Посмотрел бы я на вас, если ваш врач вдруг, ставя вам диагноз написал бы вам десятка полтора лишних диагнозов. А что? Его точки зрения имеют право на существование! А потом на этих диагнозах будет еще и курс лечения построен по тому же принципу.


Бедный врач. Наверное он сам очень серьезно болен. )) Жаль я к врачам не хожу. А вы бы что сделали с ним?

----------

Фил (10.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> На сектах особенно не наживёшься, игра не стоит свеч.


Эго свое попестовать?
Микро-тираном побыть?
Почувствовать как от тебя зависят?
(предположения)

Одно дело это с женой проделывать, а другое - с докторами наук!

----------


## Аурум

> Про презумпцию невиновности я написала чуточку раньше вас. Это и есть "зависимость от обстоятельств" ))) Может это вы подтверждаете мое?


Вы путаете основную идею, высказанную вами и пример, которым вы иллюстрировали эту идею.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Буддизм как раз и учит отсеивать ненужные мысли и укрощать ум. А если руководствоваться идеей "Все идеи имеют право на существование!", то буддизм нафиг не нужен. Ибо фильтровать мысли не нужно.


Ну вот приехали. )))) А что разве в буддизме гнев и нетерпимость уже стали приветствоваться?

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Вы путаете основную идею, высказанную вами и пример, которым вы иллюстрировали эту идею.


Это одно и то же. Они взаимозависимы.

----------


## Gakusei

> Эго свое попестовать?
> Микро-тираном побыть?


Очень микро. Масштаб достижений прямо пропорционален масштабу личностей.

----------

Фил (10.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Это одно и то же. Они взаимозависимы.


Это подмена понятий.

----------


## Фил

> Это подмена понятий.


А есть какое-то прото-понятие из которого происходят все понятия?

----------


## Аурум

> А есть какое-то прото-понятие из которого происходят все понятия?


Странный вопрос. А есть прото-прото-понятие из которого происходят все прото-понятия?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я кстати сегодня думал о том, что фраза например:
> "Учится в школе не обязательно" воспринимается как 
> "Учится в школе не нужно". 
> А это же ведь не одно и то же!


Есссно. Ведь во второй фразе--орфографическая ошибка!

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (10.02.2014), Фил (10.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Это подмена понятий.


ЕСДЛ как-то сказал "Если в ходе научных исследований будет доказана ложность некоторых утверждений Буддизма, то мы должны отказаться от них и признать открытия, сделанные учеными". Презумпция невиновности и конструктивный альтернативизм в одной фразе...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  беру пример...  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Странный вопрос. А есть прото-прото-понятие из которого происходят все прото-понятия?


Нет

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (10.02.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

Может, кому будет полезной странная %) книга "Деструктивные психотехники. Технологии изменения сознания в деструктивных культах"?

На всякий случай -- цитата из неё:

*Предупреждение*

       Если вам очень уютно в этом мире и вас вполне устраивает ваша иллюзорная реальность, в которой вы не мучаетесь вопросами о смысле религии, истории и человеческой жизни, вам не стоит читать эту книгу.

       Если вы искренне верите, что защитные механизмы и пропускные фильтры вашей нервной системы служат надежным гарантом неуязвимости ваших убеждений от влияния «духовных менеджеров», вам не стоит читать эту книгу.

       Если вы верите в необусловленность вашего восприятия и в то, что ваше сознание никем не сформировано, и, следовательно, никем не может быть реформировано (пусть даже в результате применения эффективных техник психологического программирования), вам не стоит читать эту книгу.

       Если вы фанатично верите, что религия, которую вы исповедуете, будь то христианство, буддизм или суфизм – это «истинный и единственно правильный путь к спасению», а все остальные религиозные «течения» – это «ересь», для чего вам читать эту книгу?

       Если вы заглушаете все возникающие у вас сомнения голосами авторитетных «учителей», наверное, вам тоже не стоит читать эту книгу.

      То, о чем здесь рассказывается, кому-то может показаться кощунственной выдумкой, а кого-то удивит и обеспокоит. Но любое знание всегда сначала шокирует, будоражит, настораживает и вызывает недоверие. Людям нравится находить подтверждения их заранее установленным (и предубежденным) представлениям. Кроме того, человеческой природе свойственно заниматься «психологическим приписыванием». Мы постоянно выискиваем информацию, которая подтверждает наше предвзятое мнение. Увы, несмотря на протяженность, объемы и пропускную способность современной информационной сети, в целом мы еще очень неграмотны в области человеческой психологии и нейрологии.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (10.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> ЕСДЛ как-то сказал "Если в ходе научных исследований будет доказана ложность некоторых утверждений Буддизма, то мы должны отказаться от них и признать открытия, сделанные учеными". Презумпция невиновности и конструктивный альтернативизм в одной фразе...  беру пример...


Только ЕСДЛ понятия не подменяет.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Только ЕСДЛ понятия не подменяет.


_"Все гипотезы, позволяющие адекватно взаимодействовать со средой, имеют право на существование."_
и 
_"Обвиняемый не виновен, пока не доказано обратное"_
Видите разницу? Я - нет.

----------


## Gakusei

> Может, кому будет полезной странная %) книга "Деструктивные психотехники. Технологии изменения сознания в деструктивных культах"?


Странная - это мягко сказано  :Smilie:  Шарлатанская. Кроме того, там в авторах указан Тимоти Лири. Если имеется в виду тот самый знаменитый психонавт, то в его библиографии я ни этой книги, ни этого соавтора не нашёл. Где-нибудь есть английское название?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Странная - это мягко сказано  Шарлатанская. Кроме того, там в авторах указан Тимоти Лири. Если имеется в виду тот самый знаменитый психонавт, то в его библиографии я ни этой книги, ни этого соавтора не нашёл. Где-нибудь есть английское название?


Именно из-за "авторства" и назвал её странной. : ) Насколько помню, сам случайно купил и прочёл её ещё в 90-е, но установить авторство тогда так и не удалось: никаких имён автора, авторов, переводчика и/или т.п. там не было. Вообще. Так что в представленном ныне виде громким авторством следует просто принебречь как издат. маркет. ходом. : )
Однако книга мне очень помогла разобраться кое в чём из своего опыта и очень произвела, да. : ) Сейчас вот вспомнил в контексте тутошних прений, в которых встречаются трезвые мнения, подробно расматриваемые в книге...
Самое же ценное в этой книге, что мне особенно запало, -- притча из финала книги:

Истинный духовный рост предполагает ответственность. *Ученик дзэн спросил учителя: «Как достичь просветления?». Вместо ответа учитель встал с циновки и сказал: «Схожу помочусь». А потом добавил: «Надо же, вроде бы такая мелочь, а делать все равно самому приходится. Никто за меня не сделает».*
      Каждый человек имеет право на свободу вероисповедания. Каждый человек имеет право следовать тем религиозным принципам, которых он придерживается. Религиозная нетерпимость отвратительна. Но людей нужно просвещать! Каждый человек имеет право на информацию. Он имеет право знать, что такое деструктивная секта, каковы методы вербовки в такие секты, какие тактики применяются в сектах для обработки и последующей конверсии доверчивых людей. Он имеет право знать, что такое психологический контроль, что такое групповая динамика и каковы ее принципы, в чем состоит реформирование сознания и как осуществляется замена личности для удерживания людей в сектах. Имеет ли группа право обманывать потенциального неофита? Имеет ли группа право манипулировать мыслями и чувствами человека? Имеет ли она право вырывать его из привычной социальной среды, чтобы он познал преображение и прошел через «великий опыт» конверсии? Если да, то где проводить демаркационную линию, отделяющую законную деятельность от незаконной? Выбор Пути должен быть осознанным.
И -- на полях: очень нравится фраза “К числу величайших открытий, к которым пришел за последнее время человеческий ум, бесспорно принадлежит, по моему мнению, искусство судить о книгах, не прочитав их.” (Г. К. Лихтенберг). : )

----------

sergey (10.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (10.02.2014), Нико (10.02.2014)

----------


## Gakusei

> И -- на полях: очень нравится фраза “К числу величайших открытий, к которым пришел за последнее время человеческий ум, бесспорно принадлежит, по моему мнению, искусство судить о книгах, не прочитав их.” (Г. К. Лихтенберг). : )


Есть интересный текст, небольшая статейка - "Когда буддизм - это секта" (When buddhism is a Cult). Или вот, например: "Буддизм - религия террора и тоталитаризма". Как думаете, абсолютно необходимо прочесть их от корки от корки, чтобы вынести некоторое суждение? Иногда заголовки, лексика, оглавление, ссылочный аппарат говорят сами за себя.

----------

Поляков (10.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Есть интересный текст, небольшая статейка - "Когда буддизм - это секта" (When buddhism is a Cult). Или вот, например: "Буддизм - религия террора и тоталитаризма". Как думаете, абсолютно необходимо прочесть их от корки от корки, чтобы вынести некоторое суждение? Иногда заголовки, лексика, оглавление, ссылочный аппарат говорят сами за себя.


Это знаменитый Шепен Ринпоче, которого чуть не убили за его критику тибетского буддизма?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Есть интересный текст, небольшая статейка - "Когда буддизм - это секта" (When buddhism is a Cult). Или вот, например: "Буддизм - религия террора и тоталитаризма". Как думаете, абсолютно необходимо прочесть их от корки от корки, чтобы вынести некоторое суждение? Иногда заголовки, лексика, оглавление, ссылочный аппарат говорят сами за себя.


Иногда всяко бывает... В т.ч. и с буддизмом. Стало быть, этот довод -- посторонний. А в чём состоит странность : ) той конкретной книги я уже объяснил.
Ну и, разумеется, не настаиваю на её прочтении кем-либо. 
Кому интересно, тому интересно, кому нет -- нет... ОК? : )

----------


## Gakusei

> Это знаменитый Шепен Ринпоче, которого чуть не убили за его критику тибетского буддизма?


В первом случае это некий Стивен Скеттини. Во втором Тарик Али.

----------

Нико (10.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> _"Все гипотезы, позволяющие адекватно взаимодействовать со средой, имеют право на существование."_
> и 
> _"Обвиняемый не виновен, пока не доказано обратное"_
> Видите разницу? Я - нет.


Я вижу подмену вами перовго тезиса "_Любая мысль имеет право на существование_" на тезис "_Все гипотезы, позволяющие адекватно взаимодействовать со средой, имеют право на существование".
_По этой причине дискуссию с вами заканчиваю.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Я вижу подмену вами перовго тезиса "_Любая мысль имеет право на существование_" на тезис "_Все гипотезы, позволяющие адекватно взаимодействовать со средой, имеют право на существование".
> _По этой причине дискуссию с вами заканчиваю.


 :Smilie:  Как хотите. Можете вырывать первую фразу из контекста всего обсуждения. Если Вам так угодно. Уважаю ваше желание. Вы наверное считаете, что словосочетание "_имеет право_ существовать" аналогично словосочетанию "_обязано_ существовать"? ))) Так что тезисы остаются идентичными.

Буддизм - единственная религия, безоговорочно принимающая принципы терпимости.

----------

Фил (10.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Как хотите. Можете вырывать первую фразу из контекста всего обсуждения. Если Вам так угодно. Уважаю ваше желание. Вы наверное считаете, что словосочетание "_имеет право_ существовать" аналогично словосочетанию "_обязано_ сущесвовать"? ))) Так что тезисы остаются идентичными.
> 
> Буддизм - единственная религия, безоговорочно принимающая принципы терпимости.





> Любое явление в целом интерпретируется людьми множеством разных способов. *Любая из точек зрения имеет право на существование.*


Я начал с оспаривания выделенного тезиса. Вы же по ходу дискуссии постоянно меняете тезис, то сужая рамки тезиса до ситуации в суде, то откровенно совсем подменяя тезис. А теперь еще пытаетесь обвинить меня в том, что я не делал. Впрочем, уже не важно.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Я начал с оспаривания выделенного тезиса. Вы же по ходу дискуссии постоянно меняете тезис, то сужая рамки тезиса до ситуации в суде, то откровенно совсем подменяя тезис. А теперь еще пытаетесь обвинить меня в том, что я не делал. Впрочем, уже не важно.


Так одна моя фраза вытекает из другой. Общий смысл у них в том, что _не нужно никогда быть категоричным ни к кому и ни к чему_. ))) Вы бы каждую букву по отдельности еще рассматривали...

----------


## Аурум

> Так одна моя фраза вытекает из другой. Общий смысл у них в том, что _не нужно никогда быть категоричным ни к кому и ни к чему_. ))) Вы бы каждую букву по отдельности еще рассматривали...


Да понял уже я, что вы меняете тезисы как хотите и когда хотите по ходу дискуссии.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (10.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Да понял уже я, что вы меняете тезисы как хотите и когда хотите по ходу дискуссии.


 :Kiss:  :Stick Out Tongue:  Наверное мы просто смотрим на них по-разному.

----------


## Neroli

> Может, кому будет полезной странная %) книга "Деструктивные психотехники. Технологии изменения сознания в деструктивных культах"?
> 
> На всякий случай -- цитата из неё:
> 
> [*Предупреждение*


   @*Юй Кан*, а вы сами читали? Дальше предупреждения?

----------


## Германн

> Смарите: объясняю на пальцах.
> Есть организация Х, и по делам её видно, что её учение допускает терроризм и т.п. Следовательно, вот и отличие её учения от буддийского. Которое не допускает терроризм и т.п.
> И П.П. тут ни при чём!


Когда заходит речь о проблемной организации, не нужно составлять длинный список отличий учения этой организации от буддийского - если она принципиально не буддийская. Достаточно констатации факта: это не буддийская традиция.

Но ни одна религия не гарантирована от отступников. Возможна и другая ситуация:  когда учение, по всем критериям, буддийское, но проблема в трактовках наставника. Возможна ситуация ложного гуру (даже преступника) - когда зазубриваются правильные тексты. Тогда на первое место выходит критерий признания Гуру буддийскими Учителями-предшественниками.

Обсуждение критериев буддийскости:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post656182

----------


## Юй Кан

> @*Юй Кан*, а вы сами читали? Дальше предупреждения?


Ага. Первый раз, как и написал, давно, а сейчас -- посмотрел ещё раз: по диагонали и по ключу "будд".
Чего-то не так?

----------


## Германн

> Так у Далай-ламы и прочих официальных гуру существует отдел ОТК в виде традиции


Что очень важно для нахождения себе подлинного Учителя.

----------


## Neroli

> Ага. Первый раз, как и написал, давно, а сейчас -- посмотрел ещё раз: по диагонали и по ключу "будд".


Простите, я тему наискосок читала и ваш "первый раз" пропустила  :Frown: 




> Чего-то не так?


"Предупреждение" уж больно зловещее...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Простите, я тему наискосок читала и ваш "первый раз" пропустила


Я догадался. : )




> "Предупреждение" уж больно зловещее...


А по мне, так очень здравое: если тебе/мне и так хорошо, на фига нам портить это дело анализом и/или самоанализом, вроде такого:

Зачастую мы ошибочно считаем жертв сект недалекими и слабовольными людьми, которые не смогли вынести тяготы обычной жизни, и предпочли добровольно передать бразды правления другим, так как гораздо проще жить по указке, снимая с себя ответственность за принятие решений. Мы убеждены, что «с нами такое никогда не произойдет», потому что нам хочется верить, что мы умнее и сильнее миллионов людей, ставших жертвами психологического контроля в сектах.

      Но наша вера в собственную неуязвимость демонстрирует нашу слабость, которой успешно пользуются вербовщики. Например, вербовщик говорит: «Слушай, Джо, ты же умный парень, вполне здравомыслящий и довольно прагматичный. Разве кто-то может заставить тебя что-нибудь сделать, если ты сам этого не захочешь? Принимай решение сам, но при этом постарайся уходить от стереотипов. Надеюсь, у тебя хватит ума не прислушиваться к „разоблачениям“ о сектах, которые распространяют продажные средства массовой информации. Так когда ты заглянешь к нам на лекцию?»

      И, наконец, рассмотрим последний тезис о том, что мы живем в мире тотального контроля. Да, всю жизнь мы находимся под тем или иным влиянием, но влияние влиянию рознь. Одно дело, когда под влиянием друзей вы идете смотреть новый фильм. Но совсем другое дело, когда секта оказывает на вас деструктивное влияние, внушая необходимость совершить убийство или самоубийство, как это было с последователями Джима Джонса в Джонстауне или последователями Дэвида Кореша на ранчо «Апокалипсис» в Уэско.

      Существует обширный комплекс техник воздействия на психическую деятельность человека, позволяющий программировать его мысли, чувства и действия в заданном направлении. Сами эти техники, как любое знание, нельзя считать плохими или хорошими. Все зависит от того, с какой целью они применяются. Если человек хочет бросить курить и с этой целью добровольно соглашается пройти курс психотерапии с применением гипноза, у него есть на это право. В данном случае гипноз может избавить его от зависимости, расширить спектр его возможностей и положительно повлиять на многие сферы его жизни. Очень важно, что при этом человек продолжает нести ответственность за все совершаемые им действия. Но если с помощью техник психологического воздействия некто пытается принудительно изменить систему убеждений человека и навязать ему зависимость от внешних авторитетов, не считая нужным всесторонне его проинформировать и получить на это согласие, то такое воздействие крайне деструктивно и может привести к самым печальным последствиям.

----------

Neroli (11.02.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

Главное отличие не вооружённым знанием и различением ухом, если кто помнит:
НИКОГДА буддизм, кроме этой Аум Синрикё, по радио не рекламируется, тем более чуть ли не круглосуточно. Притом это длилось аж до самого теракта.

----------


## Юй Кан

Договорю, всё же, по поводу Предупреждения к той анонимной книге.
Оно -- очень манипулятивно-грамотное (в хор. смысле : ). 
Потенциальному читателю как бы бросается вызов: "Если вы такой _недалёкий простак_, что вас устраивает иллюзорная реальность и т.д., то эта _умная/неортодоксальная_ книга -- не для вас!". 
И это при том, что в самой книге вполне толково анализируются методы и подходы, использующиеся не только в харизматичных или деструктивных сектах, но и в традиционных религиозных структурах, поставляющих "опиум" (т.е., порою, облегчающих страдание) широким массам...
Те же приёмы используются для "сплачивания рядов" и в полит., и обществ. организациях: всюду -- одно и то же, и не всегда -- с благими целями.

----------

Ersh (11.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (11.02.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> Договорю, всё же, по поводу Предупреждения к той анонимной книге.
> Оно -- очень манипулятивно-грамотное (в хор. смысле : ). 
> Потенциальному читателю как бы бросается вызов: "Если вы такой _недалёкий простак_, что вас устраивает иллюзорная реальность и т.д., то эта _умная/неортодоксальная_ книга -- не для вас!".


Дешевый рекламный трюк: если вас устраивает унылый вкус обычных печенек, если вы не решаетесь взять лучшее, то наши особые печеньки (тм) не для вас ))

----------

Neroli (11.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Вот хочется понять что они переврали. То есть чтоб слева оригинал цитаты, справа то что у них - и грубые отличия/переворачивания в явном виде.


«Об этом говорится в "Сутре собрания всех нарушений": 
Манджушри! Тонка ошибка отказа от святой Дхармы. 
Те, Манджушри, кто одни изречения Татхагаты считают хорошими, а другие—плохими, отказываются от Дхармы. Отказываясь от Дхармы, они злословят против Татхагаты, злословят против Сангхи. 
Говорить: “Эти [проповеди] правильные, а эти неправильные,”—отказ от Дхармы. 
Говорить: “Это проповедано для Бодхисаттв, это проповедано для Шравак,”—отказ от Дхармы. 
Говорить: “Это проповедано для Пратьекабудд,”—отказ от Дхармы. 
Говорить: “Это не является практикой Бодхисаттв,”— отказ от Дхармы». 

«Грех отказа от сутр много хуже разрушенья всех ступ Джамбудвипы. Грех отказа от сутр много хуже убиения стольких Архатов, сколько в Ганге речного песка» (Самадхираджа-сутра)

... 

И во "Хвале достойному восхваления" (VI, 37-40) говорится:

"Достойно следованья или же - отказа, 
всеочистительно иль всеосквернено, - 
так различаются, Герой, Твое Реченье 
с Писаниями вер других. 

Твои Реченья истинны всецело, 
чужие - ложны в сущности своей. 
Так нужно ль приводить еще отличья 
Твоих Речей от иноверных слов?!"

- *из Ламрима Чже Цонкапы*.



"Другими словами, среди того, что обычно называют буддийскими сутрами, есть очень много таких, которые не содержат учения Божественного Мудреца из рода Сакья. Эти сутры, никак не связанные с его проповедями, приносят нам вред. Сутры же, созданные на основе проповедей Божественного Мудреца из рода Сакья, приносят пользу. Вот говорят: «О, это буддизм! О, это индуизм! О, это йога!» Однако сущность этих учений не отличается. Но количество людей, ухвативших эту сущность, равно нулю." 

- *из лекции Сёко Асахары*.

----------


## Германн

> Также нужно заметить, что буддизм - не Римская Католическая Церковь.
> Различные направления, школы и подшколы мало сходятся во второстепенных вопросах - а временами и в главных.
> Посему заявить "это не буддизм" достаточно сложно - всегда можно ответить "а у нас вот так".
> Тот факт, что Секо Асахара объявил себя Шивой малопоказателен, ибо он так же объявил себя Христом и Буддой. Аллаха вот только не тронул (вроде).
> Короче говоря, стоит обращать внимание на сам факт того, что это деструктивная секта, где отжимают бабки и разрушают личную жизнь, а уж доктринальные тонкости не так важны.


Доктринальные тонкости - такие, как шуньята (такой, какой шуньята была сформулирована изначально) - нужны, чтоб отличать Учение от не-Учения. И заявления "а у нас так" ничего не меняют. Если сама пустота превращается в шиваитский Атман или скрывает его за собой - это не Будда-Дхарма. Не может быть так, что принцип анатман сначала постулировался Буддой как универсальный, а потом внезапно оказался отменённым на абсолютном уровне - точно так же, как анатман отменён в шиваизме-шактизме.

----------

Фил (11.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

В жентонг Мипам Ринпоче пустота по-прежнему пуста от самобытия. Безошибочная Мудрость как абсолютное и  заблуждение как относительное - не противоречат пустоте как абсолютному и проявлениям как относительному. Мудрость пуста от заблуждения (в достоверном жентонг) - эта же Мудрость Будды, будучи проявленной, пуста от самобытия. 

Непрерывность дхарматы может называться "атманом", так как не создана причинами (дхармы, виды опыта, есть постоянный и неизменный - "атман" - порядок вещей) - но дхармата пуста от самобытия (дхармата не стоит за дхармами как некая самостоятельная абсолютная реальность, из которой они эманируют: не скрывается за дхармами как шиваитский Атман).

Дело конечно в значении, а не в словах.

----------

Фил (12.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Все, Герман, Вы меня расстроили.
> Придется Вам убедительно показать, что Ваши методы нерелевантны.
> Займусь этим попозже - пока просто запомните, дабы потом не спрашивать "за что вы так со мной?"


Обязательно займитесь: только не забудьте! Жду опровержения используемых мной критериев буддийскости  http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post656182 - жду правильных отличий между практикуемым Вами буддизмом Ньингма и учением Аум Синрикё. 

Про то, как соответствует пустоте пустоты жентонг Мипам Ринпоче, написал выше. Для меня отличие Ньингма от Аум Синрикё очевидно: теперь интересует Ваше, совсем иное  различение.

( Специально уточняю ещё раз: конечно, признаю возможной иную ситуацию, когда словесное учение может быть Будда-Дхармой, но реализованного Учения нет: когда Гуру ложный. Кроме обязательного для ортодоксального буддизма универсального принципа анатман, есть традиция  кооптации Учителей: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post657137 )

----------


## Германн

> Отказ же от всех тоннелей реальности имеет очень интересные последствия, как мы можем видеть, например, в "Сутре Сердца" - или на примере греческих скептиков


В чём, для Вас, разница между учениями Праджня-парамиты и греческим скептизизмом? (Для меня в том, что уверенное отрицание самосущего не то же самое, что сомнение в самосущем.)

В чём для Вас принципиальная разница между Великой Колесницей и греческим скептицизмом?
А в чём для Вас разница между Великой Колесницей и Аум Синрикё?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> уверенное отрицание самосущего не то же самое, что сомнение в самосущем


если самосущего нет, что вы отрицаете?

----------

Tong Po (12.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> если самосущего нет, что вы отрицаете?


Объект отрицания. (Устоявшееся название, корректней было бы предмет отрицания.)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Объект отрицания.


это дхарма?

----------


## Германн

> это дхарма?


Дхарма = вид опыта. Опыт есть (дхармы не отрицаются). Самосущего нет (оно отрицается).
Дхармы проявляются пустыми от самобытия: проявления есть, самосущего нет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дхарма = вид опыта. Опыт есть (дхармы не отрицаются).


Не морочьте мне головы )))
То, что вы называете самосущим - это вид опыта, или нет?

----------


## Германн

> Не морочьте мне головы )))
> То, что вы называете самосущим - это вид опыта, или нет?


Это то, что существует самостоятельно, изолированно, фиксированно: что реально со своей стороны отдельно от остального. Так может описываться опыт, но не обязательно: возможны представления о самосущей объективной реальности "мира" при отсутствии всякого опыта, о внеопытной Абсолютной Реальности и т.д.

Самосущее = несоотносимое.
Пустое от самобытия = соотносимое.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> возможны представления о самосущей объективной реальности при отсутствии всякого опыта.


То есть представление, основывающееся на опыте, не отрицается?
Но у всякого из нас имеется опыт самосущего.
Как же быть?

Возвращаясь к исходному вопросу: что вы отрицаете?

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (11.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> То есть представление, основывающееся на опыте, не отрицается?
> Но у всякого из нас имеется опыт самосущего.
> Как же быть?
> 
> Возвращаясь к исходному вопросу: что вы отрицаете?


Несоотносимое.

Опыт полного Пробуждения, опыт безошибочной Мудрости Будды - например - соотносится с адекватными словесными указаниями на него. Нельзя сказать, что между опытом Пробуждения и словами Будды нет связи: что нет никаких  отношений между нирваной и Учением о нирване.

Опыт нирваны, Мудрости пуст от самобытия точно так же, как опыт сансары, омрачения.
Сансара и нирвана тождественны в одинаковой пустоте от самобытия.

(Это не противоречит пустоте Мудрости от заблуждения - вдобавок к пустоте от самобытия.)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Опыт полного Пробуждения, опыт безошибочной Мудрости Будды - например - соотносится с адекватными словесными указаниями на него. Нельзя сказать, что между опытом Пробуждения и словами Будды нет связи: что нет никаких  отношений между нирваной и Учением о нирване.
> ...
> Опыт нирваны, Мудрости пуст от самобытия точно так же, как опыт сансары, омрачения.


Это ваш опыт или ваше представление?

----------


## Германн

> Это ваш опыт или ваше представление?


Конечно, представление. Предмет религиозной веры. Верю Будде Шакьямуни и  наследникам - Учителям; а так же верю в то, что среди традиционных Лам встречаются зримые проявления Будд (не часто) и Бодхисаттв чистых бхуми.

----------


## Германн

Пустота пуста.
Никуда от этого не деться.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Конечно, представление. Предмет религиозной веры.


То есть это представление, не имеющее никакой корреляции с опытом (поскольку опыта нирваны у вас нет).
Но в таком случае это подпадает под определение объекта отрицания.
А вот опыт самосущего у вас наоборот имеется. Как же можно его отрицать?

----------

Tong Po (12.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> возможно получить прямой опыт пустотности (в отличие от непосредственного опыта самосущего).


в таком случае пустота и будет самосущим

----------


## Германн

> в таком случае пустота и будет самосущим


Пустота не обладает реальностью со своей стороны, самостоятельно от дарм

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пустота не обладает реальностью со своей стороны


в таком случае не будет возможности и получить прямой опыт ее восприятия

----------


## Legba

> Обязательно займитесь: только не забудьте! Жду опровержения используемых мной критериев буддийскости  http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post656182 - жду правильных отличий между практикуемым Вами буддизмом Ньингма и учением Аум Синрикё.


Не, Германн, по Вашим правилам я больше играть не буду. Вы по ним сами хорошо играете - и шутите сами, и смеетесь.
Я не забуду, устрою Вам чудеса кооптации))
На досуге можете попробовать применить идею "кооптации как панацеи" в отношении скандала
вокруг Дордже Шугдена. Очень интересно получится)))

----------

Alex (12.02.2014), Фил (12.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (12.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> в таком случае не будет возможности и получить прямой опыт ее восприятия


Нельзя получить прямой опыт несоотносительного: так как любой опыт есть отношение.

----------


## Германн

> Не, Германн, по Вашим правилам я больше играть не буду. Вы по ним сами хорошо играете - и шутите сами, и смеетесь.
> Я не забуду, устрою Вам чудеса кооптации))
> На досуге можете попробовать применить идею "кооптации как панацеи" в отношении скандала
> вокруг Дордже Шугдена. Очень интересно получится)))


Если Вы помните, из кооптированных Лам выбирается Учитель. Здесь вопрос, чьей мудрости буддисту больше доверять: мудрости Е.С. Далай-Ламы или его оппонентов. Для меня выглядит странным цепляние за гьялпо-охранника.

----------


## Дубинин

> в таком случае не будет возможности и получить прямой опыт ее восприятия


А его (опыт) возможно и не получает никто, а прямое переживание- это возможно красивый термин, означающий прекращение концептуализации и ничего не делания взамен))

----------

Поляков (12.02.2014), Сергей Хос (12.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Небольшой цитатник ))))




> если самосущего нет, что вы отрицаете?





> Объект отрицания.





> это дхарма?





> Дхарма = вид опыта.





> Но у всякого из нас имеется опыт самосущего.
> что же вы отрицаете?





> Несоотносимое.
> Опыт полного Пробуждения, опыт безошибочной Мудрости Будды - например - соотносится с адекватными словесными указаниями на него


Герман переводит стрелки: с дхармы на "несоотносимое с адекватными словесными указаниями на него (опыт)".



> Это ваш опыт или ваше представление?





> Конечно, представление. Предмет религиозной веры.


То есть верим в объект отрицания. Здорово!



> возможно получить прямой опыт пустотности





> Нельзя получить прямой опыт несоотносительного: так как любой опыт есть отношение.


Ну и так далее.
В общем, пустота пустот, все пустота.
Эх, вот и поговорили )))

----------

Tong Po (12.02.2014), Аурум (12.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (12.02.2014), Фил (12.02.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Если Вы помните, из кооптированных Лам выбирается Учитель. Здесь вопрос, чьей мудрости буддисту больше доверять: мудрости Е.С. Далай-Ламы или его оппонентов. Для меня выглядит странным цепляние за гьялпо-охранника.


1. Оппонент ЕСДЛ в данном вопросе - кооптирован дальше некуда. Причем - вот незадача - тем же Триджангом Ринпоче, что и ЕСДЛ.
Упс. Источник кооптации один - что же пошло не так? Как Вы делаете выбор - между двумя равно кооптированными Ламами? На основе титула и популярности?
2. Два равно кооптированных Ламы утверждают несколько разное. Один говорит про эманацию Манджушри, другой про злобного гьялпо.
Источник кооптации, Триджанг Ринпоче, придерживался версии про эманацию Манджушри.
Равно как Пабонка Ринпоче и многие другие Ламы предыдущего поколения.

Очевидно, что, на самом деле Вас интересует вовсе не кооптация - в ситуации, когда механизм дает сбой,
Вы просто становитесь на более популярную сторону.
Дело хорошее, еще бы пафоса поменьше.))

----------

Alex (12.02.2014), Tong Po (12.02.2014), Аурум (12.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (12.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> 1. Оппонент ЕСДЛ в данном вопросе - кооптирован дальше некуда. Причем - вот незадача - тем же Триджангом Ринпоче, что и ЕСДЛ.


Не отрицаю.




> Упс. Источник кооптации один - что же пошло не так? Как Вы делаете выбор - между двумя равно кооптированными Ламами? На основе титула и популярности?


Выбираю между кооптированными Ламами самостоятельно. Критерии работают так: смотрю на линии (учение о пустоте в которых подлинно буддийское) и на рекомендации духовных лидеров ортодоксальных линий. В спорных случаях, чем больше таких рекомендаций, тем ясней ситуация. Большинство тибетских Лам поддерживают позицию Е.С. Далай-Ламы.

----------


## Alex

> Большинство тибетских Лам поддерживают позицию Е.С. Далай-Ламы.


А большинству буддийских учителей (учение о пустоте в линиях которых подлинно буддийское) вообще пофиг шугденополемика; они даже и не в курсе, кто это такой.

----------

Legba (12.02.2014), Tong Po (12.02.2014), Аурум (12.02.2014), Буль (12.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (12.02.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Не отрицаю.
> Выбираю между кооптированными Ламами самостоятельно. Критерии работают так: смотрю на линии (учение о пустоте в которых подлинно буддийское) и на рекомендации духовных лидеров ортодоксальных линий. В спорных случаях, чем больше таких рекомендаций, тем ясней ситуация. Большинство тибетских Лам поддерживают позицию Е.С. Далай-Ламы.


Ну вот видите. Оказывается, дело не в кооптации, а в социальных авторитетах.  Атлична-атлична. Кто же с начальством спорит.
Хорошо, и анализировать ничо не надо.))))

----------

Alex (12.02.2014), Tong Po (12.02.2014), Аурум (12.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (12.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Ну вот видите. Оказывается, дело не в кооптации, а в социальных авторитетах.  Атлична-атлична. Кто же с начальством спорит.
> Хорошо, и анализировать ничо не надо.))))


Используемые критерии - как и должно быть - позволяют разобраться, что к чему. Сначала оцениваются традиционные линии передачи: есть ли в линиях шуньявада (соблюдается ли фундаментальный принцип анатман). Потом можно анализировать, какую позицию занимают лидеры ортодоксального буддизма. В частности: подавляющее большинство авторитетных Лам разделяют позицию Е.С. Далай-Ламы относительно культа Шугдена.

Но я не отрицаю, что даже Бодхисаттвы могут ошибаться (ведь полностью свободен от ошибок только Будда). Среди использующих рискованную практику могут быть настоящие Ламы, как это было в прошлом. Но если признавать за традицией обладание Мудростью, может ошибаться один, другой, третий Лама - но всё-таки не большинство Учителей ортодоксального буддизма.

А у Вас нет критериев: даже не можете отличить собственное вероучение от Аум Синрикё  :Wink:

----------


## Германн

> А большинству буддийских учителей (учение о пустоте в линиях которых подлинно буддийское) вообще пофиг шугденополемика; они даже и не в курсе, кто это такой.


И эти подлинные Ламы тоже не практикуют Шугдена: этот культ для буддизма не нужен.

----------


## Дубинин

Как и у всех, есть только один великий критерий: "Нравиться", ибо- "Господин Великий Прёт", потому- что "Так  на Роду Написано"- ибо "Планида Такая".))

----------


## Германн

> Герман переводит стрелки: с дхармы на "несоотносимое с адекватными словесными указаниями на него (опыт)".


Ни у кого нет опыта атмана, опыта объекта отрицания: но есть опыт представления о нём. Опыт викальпы это не опыт отрицаемого самосущего. Доктринально, см. в 5-м томе Ламрима Чже Цонкапы стр. 44 и т.д. по тексту книги. б. 1.3. "Как мадхьямики отвечают на это" (ответ реалистам). Философски, любой опыт подразумевает отношение: несоотносимое=самосущее, поэтому, никак не может быть опытом. Это нечто застывшее, неподвижное, изолированное в самом себе, безжизненное.

----------


## Германн

> Как и у всех, есть только один великий критерий: "Нравиться", ибо- "Господин Великий Прёт", потому- что "Так  на Роду Написано"- ибо "Планида Такая".))


Критерий - аутентичная, изначальная шуньявада, настоящая буддийская пустотность: анатман. Непрерывные линии передачи уникального Учения Будды обладают не вызубренной, а живой Мудростью для правильного понимания. Большинство хранителей реализованной и словесной Будда-Дхармы ошибаться в экспертных оценках не может.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> несоотносимое=самосущее, поэтому, никак не может быть опытом. Это нечто застывшее, неподвижное, изолированное в самом себе, безжизненное.


– Какова же природа [явлений] (svabhava, rang bzhin)?
– Это несозданная и независимая *собственная сущность* (svarupa, rang gi ngo bo), постигаемая сознанием, свободным от «катаракты» неведения.
– Существует ли она? 
– Кто же ответит «нет»?! Если бы она не существовала, зачем нужно было бы бодхисаттвам осваивать путь парамит? Для чего тогда бодхисаттвам усердствовать в сотнях подвигов для постижения подлинной природы дхарм (chos nyid, дхармата)?!

Чандракирти. _Мадхьямакааватара_

----------

Tong Po (12.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (12.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

Ясный свет пуст от самобытия. Дхармата пуста от самобытия: дхармы проявляются пустыми, а не эманируют из дхарматы как из Брахмана-без-другого, как из Шивы-Шакти. Мудрость Будды, пустая от заблуждения, проявляется пустой и от самобытия (согласно  Мипаму Римпоче, две схемы "абсолютное-относительное" - пустота-дхармы и безошибочность-заблуждение - друг другу не противоречат.)

----------


## Фил

> В чём, для Вас, разница между учениями Праджня-парамиты и греческим скептизизмом? (Для меня в том, что уверенное отрицание самосущего не то же самое, что сомнение в самосущем.)
> 
> В чём для Вас принципиальная разница между Великой Колесницей и греческим скептицизмом?
> А в чём для Вас разница между Великой Колесницей и Аум Синрикё?


Если под скептицизмом понимать скептицизм Пиррона, то я не вижу разницы. Пиррон ничего не отрицает. Догматики отрицают (или утверждают)

----------


## Legba

> Выбираю между кооптированными Ламами самостоятельно. Критерии работают так: смотрю на линии (учение о пустоте в которых подлинно буддийское) и на *рекомендации духовных лидеров ортодоксальных линий.* В спорных случаях, чем больше таких рекомендаций, тем ясней ситуация. *Большинство тибетских Лам поддерживают позицию Е.С. Далай-Ламы.*


Вот, кстати, интересно.
А Вы можете привести ссылки на цитаты *глав* Сакья, Нингма и Джонанг относительно культа ДШ?
Ну и желательно штук 8 из разных Кагью. Вы так бодро это утверждаете, что наверное таковые цитаты имеют место.
Мне лично не встречалось мнений на эту тему кроме ЕСДЛ и ННР.
При том, что ни один из них не является главой линии.

----------

Tong Po (13.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (12.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (13.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Если под скептицизмом понимать скептицизм Пиррона, то я не вижу разницы. Пиррон ничего не отрицает. Догматики отрицают (или утверждают)


Пиррон не отрицает самобытия и не утверждает пустотных проявлений. В этом отличие.

----------


## Германн

> Вот, кстати, интересно.
> А Вы можете привести ссылки на цитаты *глав* Сакья, Нингма (...) относительно культа ДШ? Ну и желательно штук 8 из разных Кагью. Вы так бодро это утверждаете, что наверное таковые цитаты имеют место.


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post657380

----------


## Фил

> Пиррон не отрицает самобытия и не утверждает пустотных проявлений. В этом отличие.


Вот именно, что он бездоказательные явления ни утверждает, ни отрицает.
Это практический подход к оценке различных теорий, особенно в которых есть сомнение.
В которых сомнения нет - их и оценивать не надо.  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

> Вот именно, что он бездоказательные явления ни утверждает, ни отрицает.
> Это практический подход к оценке различных теорий, особенно в которых есть сомнение.
> В которых сомнения нет - их и оценивать не надо.


Любое доказательство опирается на некие исходные посылки. Их поставляет опыт (или вера). У Пиррона не было прямого опыта пустотности проявлений, поэтому он ему не учил. У Будды был такой прямой опыт, поэтому Будда учил шуньяваде.

----------

Фил (14.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

Теперь Ваша очередь  :Smilie:  Я уже несколько раз подряд чётко и внятно разграничил Буддизм и Аум Синрикё, ответив на все встречные вопросы. Попробуйте-ка теперь сами отличить исповедуемый Буддизм от Аум Синрикё, используя другие критерии - не такие, как у меня.

----------


## Legba

> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post657380


В смысле? Это что должно значить - великий Германн считает, что его утверждение равносильно 
мнению глав всех линий тибетского буддизма?

Сначала Вы оказались не в состоянии привести "адвайтовские" цитаты из текстов АУМ. Но, типо, они там есть.
Потом сделали абсурдное утверждение, что раз Асахара не признан ЕСДЛ - то все плохо (попутно заметим, что ЕСДЛ осудил Аум постфактум. Т.е. сразу "адвайты" он не заметил))

Теперь Вы делаете голословное утверждение, что практика ДШ осуждается главами всех линий.
Просят цитату - Вы ссылаетесь на себя же.
Причем попутно довольно легко пнули всех Лам собственной линии приемственности.



> И эти подлинные Ламы тоже не практикуют Шугдена: этот культ для буддизма не нужен.


Очевидно, Вы понимаете гораздо лучше Пабонки Ринпоче и Триджанга Ринпоче, что "нужно для буддизма".
Не много на себя берете? Или думаете, что начальство прикроет?))
Вы аккуратно, практикуете-то Вы всяко по садханам, составленным Пабонкой Ринпоче.
Ежели Он врубался в Дхарму хуже, чем Вы - так может не стоит ими пользоваться?  :Wink: 




> Теперь Ваша очередь  Я уже несколько раз подряд чётко и внятно разграничил Буддизм и Аум Синрикё, ответив на все встречные вопросы. Попробуйте теперь сами отличить исповедуемый Вами Буддизм от Аум Синрикё, используя другие критерии - не такие, как у меня. Ничего у Вас не получится.


Германн, Вас глючит, Вы не ответили ни на один вопрос. Особенно на последний - даже не пытались.

----------

Alex (13.02.2014), Tong Po (14.02.2014), Аурум (13.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (13.02.2014), Кузьмич (14.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (13.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, Вас глючит, Вы не ответили ни на один вопрос. Особенно на последний - даже не пытались.


Ололо. Большинство гелугпинских Лам (линии передачи не то же самое, что целые школы) поддерживает позицию Е.С. Далай-Ламы. Ламам других линий специфически-гелугпинский мирской охранитель неинтересен, как справедливо заметил Alex. Читаем: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post657380
И эти подлинные Ламы тоже не практикуют Шугдена: этот культ для буддизма не нужен.

----------


## Legba

> Ололо.


Есть ли еще один участник форума, который считает, что цитата из Вас вполне равносильна 
цитатам глав всех линий? Коли такие найдутся - просьба поставить спасибо под Вашим "ололо".

Если же кому-то еще кажется, что за базар Вы не отвечаете, просьба оспасибить мое сообщение.))

----------

Aion (19.02.2014), Alex (13.02.2014), Tong Po (14.02.2014), Аурум (13.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (13.02.2014), Карма Палджор (14.02.2014), Кузьмич (14.02.2014), Фил (14.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (13.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Есть ли еще один участник форума, который считает, что цитата из Вас вполне равносильна 
> цитатам глав всех линий? Коли такие найдутся - просьба поставить спасибо под Вашим "ололо".
> 
> Если же кому-то еще кажется, что за базар Вы не отвечаете, просьба оспасибить мое сообщение.))


Речь шла конкретно о Гелуг, смотрите ссылку - где я раньше написал и про другие школы.

Здесь про линии (отличие линии передачи от школы понятно?)
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post657379

Здесь про другие направления тибетского буддизма (не Гелуг)
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post657380

Попробуйте теперь совсем иначе отличить исповедуемую Вами религию от Аум Синрикё.
Запасаюсь попкорном  :Big Grin:

----------


## Германн

> Сначала Вы оказались не в состоянии привести "адвайтовские" цитаты из текстов АУМ. Но, типо, они там есть.


Что бы я ни процитировал, можно встать в позу и упорно отрицать адвайтоподобность учения Аум Синрикё. Да вот беда: сам Сёко Асахара настаивал именно на индуистском прочтении: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post657206
"Вот говорят: «О, это буддизм! О, это индуизм! О, это йога!» Однако сущность этих учений не отличается."




> Очевидно, Вы понимаете гораздо лучше Пабонки Ринпоче и Триджанга Ринпоче, что "нужно для буддизма". Не много на себя берете? Или думаете, что начальство прикроет?))


Про Пабонку Ринпоче писал Е.С. Далай-Лама, в темах про Шугдена много раз обсуждалось. Нет смысла топить эту тему в оффтопике. Как работают критерии - я показал. Детали объяснений Е.С. Далай-Ламы - с которыми согласно большинство гелугпинских авторитетов, что критерий - можно посмотреть в темах про культ Шугдена.




> Вы аккуратно, практикуете-то Вы всяко по садханам, составленным Пабонкой Ринпоче.
> Ежели Он врубался в Дхарму хуже, чем Вы - так может не стоит ими пользоваться?


Как уже писал (согласно позиции Е.С. Далай-Ламы):
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post657379
Но я не отрицаю, что даже Бодхисаттвы могут ошибаться (ведь полностью свободен от ошибок только Будда). Среди использующих рискованную практику могут быть настоящие Ламы, как это было в прошлом. 

Если Вы игнорируете то, что я пишу - это Ваша проблема.
Точно так же, как неспособность отличить свою религию от Аум Синрикё.  :Wink:

----------


## Tong Po

> Что бы я ни процитировал, можно встать в позу и упорно отрицать адвайтоподобность учения Аум Синрикё. Да вот беда: сам Сёко Асахара настаивал именно на индуистском прочтении: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post657206
> "Вот говорят: «О, это буддизм! О, это индуизм! О, это йога!» Однако сущность этих учений не отличается."
> 
> 
> 
> Про Пабонку Ринпоче писал Е.С. Далай-Лама, в темах про Шугдена много раз обсуждалось. Нет смысла топить эту тему в оффтопике. Как работают критерии - я показал. Детали объяснений Е.С. Далай-Ламы - с которыми согласно большинство гелугпинских авторитетов, что критерий - можно посмотреть в темах про культ Шугдена.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Германн, а, если в некоем учении присутствует Пустота Пустоты, фотки гуру с ЕСДЛ, однако это не мешает его адептам травить зарином пассажиров метро, то как интересно ВЫ отличите свою, германновскую, религию от такого учения? 

З.Ы. Вменяемые, необременённые сверхценными идеями форумчане давно уже чётко и внятно отличили АУм от Дхармы. И для этого никакой мадхъямаки не нужно.

----------

Alex (14.02.2014), Legba (14.02.2014), Фил (14.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (14.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Любое доказательство опирается на некие исходные посылки. Их поставляет опыт (или вера). У Пиррона не было прямого опыта пустотности проявлений, поэтому он ему не учил. У Будды был такой прямой опыт, поэтому Будда учил шуньяваде.


У Вас такая жажда объективности!
Но это не важно  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Добрый день.
> Такая ситуация, очень хороший доверчивый человек во всему попал в секту. Нужно срочно вытаскивать, хотя может и поздно.
> Сюда пишу потому что по предварительным данным это "Аум Синрикё". В открытых источниках написано:
> 
> Собственно я прошу о следующем:
>  Возможно кто-то сталкивался с такой ситуацией, очень нужны советы. Какие отличия ярко отличают эту штуку от настоящего учения? Как можно гарантированно опознать оно ли это? Противоречия в той "сектантской версии" на которые можно было бы сделать упор. Нужен специалист (но не прямо сейчас) что бы изучить насколько то что там начитывают перепутано/неправильно/опасно.
> Так же пишут что они "Фактически людей доводят до психического самоуничтожения" - как это распознать, поймать, уличить в этом?


IMHO 
Надо начинать с осторожного контакта, полного понимания причин вступления и подачи информации, которую трудно отрицать.

----------


## Legba

Германн, попкорн Вы будете есть в гордом одиночестве.
Есть довольно известная поговорка: "Шоб я был такой умный, как моя жена после".
Понятное дело, что теперь, задним числом, очень легко доказывать, что Аум не буддизм.

Если история с зарином правдива, и аумовцы травили людей, какие еще нужны аргументы?
Чего, кому-то неясно, что террорист - не то, что не буддист, а даже на звание вменяемого человека не очень тянет?
Но зачем нужен здравый смысл, если есть кооптация.))

Вообще говоря, если Вам будет приятнее - считайте, что я не способен отличить Аум от буддизма.
Тем более, что у меня и задачи такой не стоит.))
А вот тот факт, что Вам для этого понадобилась пустота-пустоты и признание ЕСДЛ - меня конкретно пугает.
Совершенно очевидно, что если начальство вдруг объявит джихад - Вы бодренько пойдете крушить неверных,
главное, чтобы "адвайты" не было.

----------

Alex (14.02.2014), Neroli (14.02.2014), Tong Po (14.02.2014), Аурум (14.02.2014), Ашвария (15.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (14.02.2014), Карма Палджор (14.02.2014), Фил (14.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (14.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, попкорн Вы будете есть в гордом одиночестве.
> Есть довольно известная поговорка: "Шоб я был такой умный, как моя жена после".
> Понятное дело, что теперь, задним числом, очень легко доказывать, что Аум не буддизм.


Легко, но не каждому: Вы же не можете отличить Будда-Дхарму от вероучения Аум Синрикё.




> Если история с зарином правдива, и аумовцы травили людей, какие еще нужны аргументы? Чего, кому-то неясно, что террорист - не то, что не буддист, а даже на звание вменяемого человека не очень тянет? Но зачем нужен здравый смысл, если есть кооптация.))


В текстах Аум Синрикё не написано про травлю зарином. Если бы всё было так простенько - если бы террористы заранее предупреждали про теракты, а мошенники про свои махинации - вообще бы не было проблем. Но дело в том, что Сёко Асахара озвучивал не планы преступлений, а смесь концепций, взятых из разных источников. Да, можно отличить Будда-Дхарму от Аум Синрикё на доктринальном уровне (пустота пуста) - но может быть и так, что проблемная организация - на уровне идей - ничем не отличается от чистой Будда-Дхармы. Может быть так, что отличие от буддийской традиции заключается в ложном Гуру - отличие только в преступнике в рясе - и только. На это и есть кооптация: признание Учителями-предшественниками.




> Вообще говоря, если Вам будет приятнее - считайте, что я не способен отличить Аум от буддизма.


А Вы и не способны. Без подлинной шуньявады (совместимой с пустотой пустоты) и без признания Учителя буддийскими Гуру невозможно отличить буддийскую традицию от небуддийской: в частности, невозможно  отличить от Аум Синрикё. 




> Тем более, что у меня и задачи такой не стоит.))


Да и зачем нужно Учение Будды? Задачи такой не стоит - отличать его от мирского учения.



> А вот тот факт, что Вам для этого понадобилась пустота-пустоты и признание ЕСДЛ - меня конкретно пугает.
> Совершенно очевидно, что если начальство вдруг объявит джихад - Вы бодренько пойдете крушить неверных,
> главное, чтобы "адвайты" не было.


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Но дело в том, что Сёко Асахара озвучивал не планы преступлений, а смесь концепций, взятых из разных источников.


Дело в том что Шакьямуни также озвучивал смесь концепцтй, взятых из разных источников.




> Да, можно отличить Будда-Дхарму от Аум Синрикё на доктринальном уровне (пустота пуста) - но может быть и так, что проблемная организация - на уровне идей - ничем не отличается от чистой Будда-Дхармы. Может быть так, что отличие от буддийской традиции заключается в ложном Гуру - отличие только в преступнике в рясе - и только. На это и есть кооптация: признание Учителями-предшественниками.


Очередная хрень

А ведь еще весна не началась

----------

Legba (15.02.2014), Tong Po (15.02.2014), Ашвария (15.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Германн, попкорн Вы будете есть в гордом одиночестве.


Есть мешок попкорна. Предлагаю не делится с Германном и его пустотой пустоты (как известно лишние умопостроения не соответствуют четвертой печати, так им не любимой)

----------


## Ашвария

> Дело в том что Шакьямуни также озвучивал смесь концепцтй, взятых из разных источников.
> 
> 
> 
> Очередная хрень
> 
> А ведь еще весна не началась


Гон может возникать вне обусловленности погодными условиями и календарными датами.

Между прочим, хрень енту рекламную в перерывах между музыкой по японскому радейку мне приходилось тогда тыщи раз слышать, и хоть я и тупая, но ни разу в башку не пришло щитать этот продукт нью-эйджера буддизмом. Раньше немножко с подобным сталкивалась, и была тогда такая мысль шо это новый вещатель типа лжемессии, которых было тыщи.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (15.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Дело в том что Шакьямуни также озвучивал смесь концепцтй, взятых из разных источников.
> 
> 
> 
> Очередная хрень
> 
> А ведь еще весна не началась


Вы не сможете отличить Будда-Дарму от Аум Синрикё без аутентичной шуньявады и признания Гуру предшественниками. Попробуйте - сторонники Сёко Асахары найдут в своём вероучении всё, что угодно, кроме пустой пустоты - а в организации всё, что угодно, кроме традиционного признания Учителя его предшественниками (или уже признанными современниками). 

В лекциях их гуру не прописаны теракты - не обозначены самоочевидные отличия от буддизма.

(Конечно, Аум Синрикё - это особый случай. Небуддийские учения не то же самое, что Аум Синрикё.)

----------


## Нико

> (Конечно, Аум Синрикё - это особый случай. Небуддийские учения не то же самое, что Аум Синрикё.)


Это вы перемудрили, Германн.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы не сможете отличить Будда-Дарму от Аум Синрикё без аутентичной шуньявады и признания Гуру предшественниками. Попробуйте - сторонники Сёко Асахары найдут в своём вероучении всё, что угодно, кроме пустой пустоты - а в организации всё, что угодно, кроме традиционного признания Учителя его предшественниками (или уже признанными современниками).


Покажите пустоту пустоты в сутрах или тантрах, чтобы мог согласиться, что это учение (о пустоте пустоты) соответствует учению будды и не противоречит четвертой печати.
Пока вы показываете с усилием сумасшедшего, чито данная вещь противоречит четвертой печати, равно как и все ваши высказывания о других учениях - не соответствуют аутентичным писаниям других традиций. 

Если начнется очередная фигня типа "вы не можете доказать", сразу могу сказать, что вы не можете привести толком ни одного утверждения. И заодно не можете обосновать.

----------


## Tong Po

Как я понимаю, период ремиссии закончился и форум опять будет полниться темами с одними и теми же "мантрами", бесконечным нудением на тему криптошиваитов, кооптации, ссылками на самого себя и игнорированием всего, что не укладывается в собственную парадигму. Предлагаю модераторам ограничить пациента какой-нибудь одной темой и все всплески "сверхценных идей" в иных темах перемещать в одну.

----------

Gakusei (15.02.2014), Legba (15.02.2014), Аурум (15.02.2014), Ашвария (15.02.2014), Карма Палджор (15.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (15.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

Мал золотник да дорог. :Wink:

----------

Ашвария (15.02.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

> Мал золотник да дорог.


 :Facepalm: 
""и может при пальпации врачом определяться как опухоль""
источник перла:

http://malakhov.pro/zolotnik/

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (15.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> ""и может при пальпации врачом определяться как опухоль""
> источник перла:
> 
> http://malakhov.pro/zolotnik/


 :Facepalm:

----------


## Германн

> Покажите пустоту пустоты в сутрах или тантрах, чтобы мог согласиться, что это учение (о пустоте пустоты) соответствует учению будды и не противоречит четвертой печати.
> Пока вы показываете с усилием сумасшедшего, чито данная вещь противоречит четвертой печати, равно как и все ваши высказывания о других учениях - не соответствуют аутентичным писаниям других традиций. 
> 
> Если начнется очередная фигня типа "вы не можете доказать", сразу могу сказать, что вы не можете привести толком ни одного утверждения. И заодно не можете обосновать.


Сначала отличите своё вероучение от индуизма, а потом поговорим. Личные оценки мне не интересны: мало механически переводить с тибетского, нужно ещё понимать, что написано. Критерий понимания - отличие от заведомо небуддийских учений (таких, как адвайта).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Сначала отличите своё вероучение от индуизма, а потом поговорим. Личные оценки мне не интересны: мало механически переводить с тибетского, нужно ещё понимать, что написано. Критерий понимания - отличие от заведомо небуддийских учений (таких, как адвайта).


Сначала очнитесь от самолюбования, тогда и поговорим. То что вы не врубаетесь даже в то что написано по-русски, очень хорошо заметно. Ну и не врубаетесь и в сам буддизм

Но как вижу, ответа опять не будет. Пустословие одно. То есть сутр и тантр вы не знаете. Оперировать с первоисточниками не умеете, в термины не врубаетесь. Матчасти не знаете.
Это следует из этого вашего сообщения. Цитирование самого себя не прокатывает, посколкьу авторитетом вы не являетесь .как уже говорил Легба. и как уже говорили практически все

----------

Tong Po (15.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Да вообще непонятно, об отличии чего идет речь: раз уж пустота пуста от пустоты, то буддизм тем более пуст от буддизма.
Причем тут какая-то "доктрина", "кооптация" и протчая и протчая?

----------

Legba (15.02.2014), Tong Po (15.02.2014), Карма Палджор (15.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Это вы перемудрили, Германн.


Нет, я лишь уточняю позицию, чтоб не было троллинга:



> Совершенно очевидно, что если начальство вдруг объявит джихад - Вы бодренько пойдете крушить неверных, главное, чтобы "адвайты" не было.


К небуддистам никаких претензий нет и быть не может: одно дело Аум Синрикё, совсем другое дело - традиционные индуисты. Небуддийские учения полезны людям, часто ведут к высокому перерождению. Буддийские ереси ещё лучше: ведут к высоким рождениям + создают связь с Будда-Дхармой. Чистая, аутентичная Будда-Дхарма - лучше всего. Это моя позиция (много раз озвученная). 

Здесь было много споров о том, нужна ли правильная шуньявада, чтоб достичь Освобождения и Пробуждения. Было много споров, нужно ли отличать Будда-Дхарму от не-Дхармы. Неужели будут споры и о том, что полезно отличать Будда-Дхарму от Аум Синрикё?! 

Топикстартер интересовался не тем, чем буддизм отличается от терроризма (это и так понятно) - а чем отличается буддизм от вероучения Сёко Асахары. Подчёркиваю: в его лекциях нет ничего про терроризм; но зато там много из разных источников, в т.ч. буддийских. Есть смысл проводить такое различение.

----------


## Германн

> Сначала очнитесь от самолюбования, тогда и поговорим. То что вы не врубаетесь даже в то что написано по-русски, очень хорошо заметно. Ну и не врубаетесь и в сам буддизм
> 
> Но как вижу, ответа опять не будет. Пустословие одно. То есть сутр и тантр вы не знаете. Оперировать с первоисточниками не умеете, в термины не врубаетесь. Матчасти не знаете.
> Это следует из этого вашего сообщения. Цитирование самого себя не прокатывает, посколкьу авторитетом вы не являетесь .как уже говорил Легба. и как уже говорили практически все


Механические переводы с тибетского понимания текстов не прибавляют. Критерий понимания - способность отличить уникальное Учение Шакьямуни от заведомо небуддийских учений. Сутры и Тантры можно интерпретировать совсем не по буддийски:  начётничество ничего не даёт. Без ключа к правильной интерпретации цитировать тексты бессмысленно. 

Такой ключ есть в Ламриме Чже Цонкапы.

----------

Гьямцо (18.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, я лишь уточняю позицию, чтоб не было троллинга:
> 
> К небуддистам никаких претензий нет и быть не может: одно дело Аум Синрикё, совсем другое дело - традиционные индуисты. Небуддийские учения полезны людям, часто ведут к высокому перерождению. Буддийские ереси ещё лучше: ведут к высоким рождениям + создают связь с Будда-Дхармой. Чистая, аутентичная Будда-Дхарма - лучше всего. Это моя позиция (много раз озвученная). 
> 
> Здесь было много споров о том, нужна ли правильная шуньявада, чтоб достичь Освобождения и Пробуждения. Было много споров, нужно ли отличать Будда-Дхарму от не-Дхармы. Неужели будут споры и о том, что полезно отличать Будда-Дхарму от Аум Синрикё?! 
> 
> Топикстартер интересовался не тем, чем буддизм отличается от терроризма (это и так понятно) - а чем отличается буддизм от вероучения Сёко Асахары. Подчёркиваю: в его лекциях нет ничего про терроризм; но зато там много из разных источников, в т.ч. буддийских. Есть смысл проводить такое различение.


Германн, вы бредите. При чём тут тот факт, что в лекциях Асахары "нет ничего про терроризм, зато много из разных источников"? Вы теперь защитник Асахары? Уймитесь, плиз.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Механические переводы с тибетского понимания текстов не прибавляют. Критерий понимания - способность отличить уникальное Учение Шакьямуни от заведомо небуддийских учений.


Бредятина. Причем редкостная.




> Сутры и Тантры можно интерпретировать совсем не по буддийски:  начётничество ничего не даёт. Без ключа к правильной интерпретации цитировать тексты бессмысленно.


Ну так вы и не понимаете их.

----------

Tong Po (16.02.2014)

----------


## Legba

В связи с тем, что Германн Ринпоче не укладывается ни в какие из сложившихся на БФ групп (такие как "скептики", "чирлидерши/мироносицы", "религиозные фанатики") предлагаю ввести новый термин _"пангерманнизм"_. Явление характеризуется следующим:
1. Упоминание Далай Ламы, кооптации и пустоты-пустоты уместно в абсолютно любой теме.
2. Суть этих явлений способен понять исключительно Германн
Также предлагаю, для пущей ментальной гигиены, в темах где Германн оставляет более трех сообщений ставить,
на всякий случай, тег *#пангерманнизм.*
Непосредственно Германна я бы нижайше попросил - опишите, пожалуйста, *один* раз пустоту-пустоты и кооптацию,
и давайте только ссылки - все равно Вы пишите одно и тоже)))

----------

Tong Po (16.02.2014), Аурум (15.02.2014), Карма Палджор (15.02.2014), Нико (15.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

Кстати, о кооптации (строго по теме топика). Если Дхарма-центр управляется демократически, то не исключена, со временем, такая проблема, как захват центра адептами какой-нибудь проблемной эклектической доктрины. Членом центра становится один её носитель, другой, третий, потом голосование, и - опа! Дхарма-центр превращается в ещё один филиал какого-нибудь проблемного культа.

Поэтому, самое верное - кооптация. Когда традиционный буддийский Учитель назначает одного из своих учеников руководителем Дхарма-центра.

----------


## Германн

> Германн, вы бредите. При чём тут тот факт, что в лекциях Асахары "нет ничего про терроризм, зато много из разных источников"? Вы теперь защитник Асахары? Уймитесь, плиз.


К тому, что "буддизм - не терроризм" никудышный ответ на вопрос, чем буддизм отличается от учения Аум Синрикё (о котором судят по лекциям). Если бы преступный гуру заранее говорил о зариновых атаках, разве кто-нибудь запутался бы в выборе вероучения? Но об этом в лекциях Асахары ничего не сказано. И сегодня последователи  Сёко Асахары ссылаются на эти тексты; от которых буддийское учение можно и нужно отличать.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Поэтому, самое верное - кооптация. Когда традиционный буддийский Учитель назначает одного из своих учеников руководителем Дхарма-центра.


История английских шугденистов, кажется, наглядно демонстрирует, что это не работает.

----------

Legba (15.02.2014), Tong Po (16.02.2014), Нико (15.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2014)

----------


## Legba

> История английских шугденистов, кажется, наглядно демонстрирует, что это не работает.


Не только английских (и не только шугденистов).
1. Если предыдущий Лама "кооптирует" последующего, то позиция старшего Ламы, по определению, более достоверна.
Соответственно, при кооптационном подходе правы, как раз, "шугденисты" - они делают, как их кооптировали и не приемлют нововведений.
2. Если бы все строилось на кооптации, новые школы вообще бы не возникали. Откуда бы взялось все Сарма, если уже есть Нингма?)) 
3. Если предполагается, что "бодхисаттва может заблуждаться" - неясно, почему, скажем Триджанг Ринпоче заблуждался относительно ДШ,
но не заблуждался в том, что ЕСДЛ - подлинная эманация Авалокитешвары. Налицо произвольный выбор объектов "заблуждения бодхисаттв",
причем выбор сугубо конъюнктурный.

----------

Tong Po (16.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> История английских шугденистов, кажется, наглядно демонстрирует, что это не работает.


От культа Шугдена отказалось большинство традиционных гелугпинских Лам (прошедших кооптацию).

----------


## Германн

> Не только английских (и не только шугденистов).
> 1. Если предыдущий Лама "кооптирует" последующего, то позиция старшего Ламы, по определению, более достоверна.
> Соответственно, при кооптационном подходе правы, как раз, "шугденисты" - они делают, как их кооптировали и не приемлют нововведений.


Традиция живая. Обладая Мудростью, хранители традиции меняют практики: подтверждается Мудрость новых Лам, а не передача ритуалов.




> 2. Если бы все строилось на кооптации, новые школы вообще бы не возникали. Откуда бы взялось все Сарма, если уже есть Нингма?))


Традиция живая, она изменяется во времени - в деталях практики. Достоверная та новая школа, Учителя которой были, в своё время, традиционно признаны предшественниками.




> 3. Если предполагается, что "бодхисаттва может заблуждаться" - неясно, почему, скажем Триджанг Ринпоче заблуждался относительно ДШ,
> но не заблуждался в том, что ЕСДЛ - подлинная эманация Авалокитешвары. Налицо произвольный выбор объектов "заблуждения бодхисаттв",
> причем выбор сугубо конъюнктурный.


Лично я вполне допускаю, что нынешний Е.С. Далай-Лама был выбран по политическим соображениям. Великим Учителем он мог стать и потом. Важно признание Гуру его предшественниками (или великими современниками, выступающими в роли экспертов по реализации). Институт тулку вторичен.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> От культа Шугдена отказалось большинство традиционных гелугпинских Лам (прошедших кооптацию).


Дык дело ж не в этом. Я просто вам привел пример того, как совершенно "кооптированный" лама (Келсанг Гьяцо) "угнал" у FPMT центры и организовал очень эффективную и довольно агрессивную оппозицию центральному руководству (точнее даже, Дхарме в понимании центрального руководства). Так что сам факт кооптированности ничего не гарантирует.

----------

Legba (16.02.2014), Нико (16.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Традиция живая. Обладая Мудростью, хранители традиции меняют практики: подтверждается Мудрость новых Лам, а не передача ритуалов.


Это вот чо за финт? Предыдущий Лама обладает Мудростью. Подтвердил наличие Мудрости у последующего. С какой стати практикам меняться? Тем более - выборочным образом?  



> Традиция живая, она изменяется во времени - в деталях практики. Достоверная та новая школа, *Учителя которой были, в своё время, традиционно признаны предшественниками.*


 Геше Келсанг Гьяцо был, в свое время, традиционно признан предшественниками. Геше Майкл Роуч был, в свое время, традиционно признан предшественниками. И так далее. Отсюда можно сделать следующие предположения:
1. Учитель может быть признан предшественниками как обладающий Мудростью - *ошибочно* (раз бодхисаттвы могут ошибаться). В этом случае, кооптация ничего не стоит - мы же не знаем, не ошиблись ли в *этот* раз.
2. Учитель был признан обладающим Мудростью - а потом ее как-то растерял. В этом случае, также, кооптация не работает - откуда нам знать, не произошла ли утрата мудрости в этом случае.



> Лично я вполне допускаю, что нынешний Е.С. Далай-Лама был выбран по политическим соображениям. Великим Учителем он мог стать и потом. Важно признание Гуру его предшественниками (или великими современниками, выступающими в роли *экспертов по реализации*). Институт тулку вторичен.


Опа. У нас появилась новая категория - "эксперты по реализации". Их как-то отдельно, дополнительно кооптируют?))
Про нашего героя, Геше Келсанга Гьяцо, предшественники слова дурного не сказали))
А вот современники - кто как. И возникает вопрос - как Вы решаете, что одни современники (считающие NKT - еретиками) эксперты по реализации, а другие (считающие NKT - хранителями чистой традиции) - не  эксперты. Никакой логики тут нет - исключительно конъюнктура.

Еще раз, совсем по простому:

Триджанг Ринпоче признал обладающими мудростью как ЕСДЛ, так и Геше Келсанга Гьяцо.
Если Триджанг Ринпоче, технически, мог ошибаться - как Вы выбираете, где именно?
По более распространенному мнению? Это не гарантирует, естественно, что оно верное.
Если Триджанг Ринпоче не мог ошибаться в данном вопросе - тогда мудрость может быть утрачена.
В этом случае, кооптация ничего не стоит, т.к. актуальна только в момент самой кооптации - но не позже.
Соответственно, никакой системы нет - есть только мэйнстрим. Который, кстати, все активнее дает сбои - 
как в историях с НКТ или Кармапами.

----------

Tong Po (16.02.2014), Дубинин (16.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Это вот чо за финт? Предыдущий Лама обладает Мудростью. Подтвердил наличие Мудрости у последующего. С какой стати практикам меняться? Тем более - выборочным образом?  
>  Геше Келсанг Гьяцо был, в свое время, традиционно признан предшественниками. Геше Майкл Роуч был, в свое время, традиционно признан предшественниками. И так далее. Отсюда можно сделать следующие предположения:
> 1. Учитель может быть признан предшественниками как обладающий Мудростью - *ошибочно* (раз бодхисаттвы могут ошибаться). В этом случае, кооптация ничего не стоит - мы же не знаем, не ошиблись ли в *этот* раз.
> 2. Учитель был признан обладающим Мудростью - а потом ее как-то растерял. В этом случае, также, кооптация не работает - откуда нам знать, не произошла ли утрата мудрости в этом случае.
> 
> Опа. У нас появилась новая категория - "эксперты по реализации". Их как-то отдельно, дополнительно кооптируют?))
> Про нашего героя, Геше Келсанга Гьяцо, предшественники слова дурного не сказали))
> А вот современники - кто как. И возникает вопрос - как Вы решаете, что одни современники (считающие NKT - еретиками) эксперты по реализации, а другие (считающие NKT - хранителями чистой традиции) - не  эксперты. Никакой логики тут нет - исключительно конъюнктура.
> 
> ...


Да, я согласна, НКТ и Кармапы -- мутная история. Геше Майкл -- тоже очень мутно, он ведь обладал блестящим умом, пока не сдвинулась крыша. Келсанг Гьяцо -- тоже выдающийся интеллект и прекрасные книги про Дхарме. Ноу коммент.

----------


## Legba

> Да, я согласна, НКТ и Кармапы -- мутная история. Геше Майкл -- тоже очень мутно, он ведь обладал блестящим умом, пока не сдвинулась крыша. Келсанг Гьяцо -- тоже выдающийся интеллект и прекрасные книги про Дхарме. Ноу коммент.


От тож. И, надо заметить, с Кармапами тоже можно бы как-то поаккуратнее все разрулить))

----------


## Нико

> От тож. И, надо заметить, с Кармапами тоже можно бы как-то поаккуратнее все разрулить))


Т.е. Далай-ламе надо было двоих признать? Но нет, ОН и Шамарпа утверждают, что Далай-лама в вопросах признания Кармапы -- не авторитет. Хотя они просили ЕСДЛ дать посвящение в гелонги Тхае Дордже, ЕСДЛ не согласился. М-да.

----------


## Legba

> Т.е. Далай-ламе надо было двоих признать? Но нет, ОН и Шамарпа утверждают, что Далай-лама в вопросах признания Кармапы -- не авторитет. Хотя они просили ЕСДЛ дать посвящение в гелонги Тхае Дордже, ЕСДЛ не согласился. М-да.


Что надо было - вопрос непростой, да и не нашего ума дело.))
Но я абсолютно уверен, что конфронтация по данному вопросу навредила имиджу тибетского буддизма куда больше,
чем если бы признали правильными хоть пять Кармап.
Кстати сказать, часть Лам именно так и смотрели на вопрос - 
Беру Ченце Ринпоче, Чоки Нима Ринпоче и ряд других неоднократно призывали поддерживать обоих.

----------

Tong Po (16.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Что надо было - вопрос непростой, да и не нашего ума дело.))
> Но я абсолютно уверен, что конфронтация по данному вопросу навредила имиджу тибетского буддизма куда больше,
> чем если бы признали правильными хоть пять Кармап.
> Кстати сказать, часть Лам именно так и смотрели на вопрос - 
> Беру Ченце Ринпоче, Чоки Нима Ринпоче и ряд других неоднократно призывали поддерживать обоих.


Ты думаешь, если б ЕСДЛ признал второго, книга "Жулики в рясах" не была бы написана? Я что-то сильно сомневаюсь.

----------


## Legba

> Ты думаешь, если б ЕСДЛ признал второго, книга "Жулики в рясах" не была бы написана? Я что-то сильно сомневаюсь.


Этого мы, в любом случае, не узнаем.))

----------

Нико (16.02.2014)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В лекциях их гуру не прописаны теракты - не обозначены самоочевидные отличия от буддизма.


А не прописаны теракты потому, что о них говорится в тайных устных наставлениях.
Чему в системе учат (подучивают) устно--тоже ведь учение.

----------

Tong Po (16.02.2014), Нико (16.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Дык дело ж не в этом. Я просто вам привел пример того, как совершенно "кооптированный" лама (Келсанг Гьяцо) "угнал" у FPMT центры и организовал очень эффективную и довольно агрессивную оппозицию центральному руководству (точнее даже, Дхарме в понимании центрального руководства). Так что сам факт кооптированности ничего не гарантирует.


Среди представителей традиции (обученных либо экспертно признанных: кооптированных) есть носители Мудрости. Пусть даже Бодхисаттвы могут ошибаться, заключения большинства духовных лидеров выражают Мудрость. Большинство традиционных гелугпинских авторитетов отказались от культа Шугдена.

----------


## Германн

> Триджанг Ринпоче признал обладающими мудростью как ЕСДЛ, так и Геше Келсанга Гьяцо.


Теперь смотрите, чью позицию в итоге поддержало большинство духовных лидеров Гелуг (кооптированных Лам). Это и есть критерий.

----------


## Германн

> А не прописаны теракты потому, что о них говорится в тайных устных наставлениях.
> Чему в системе учат (подучивают) устно--тоже ведь учение.


Для меня не проблема отличить Буддизм от Аум Синрикё с опорой на открытые учения.

----------


## Германн

> Как я понимаю, период ремиссии закончился и форум опять будет полниться темами с одними и теми же "мантрами", бесконечным нудением на тему криптошиваитов, кооптации, ссылками на самого себя и игнорированием всего, что не укладывается в собственную парадигму. Предлагаю модераторам ограничить пациента какой-нибудь одной темой и все всплески "сверхценных идей" в иных темах перемещать в одну.


Вам вопрос топикстартера: что ярко отличает Аум Синрикё от настоящего Буддизма?

----------


## Германн

> От тож. И, надо заметить, с Кармапами тоже можно бы как-то поаккуратнее все разрулить))


Теперь смотрите, чью позицию в итоге поддержало большинство духовных лидеров Кагью (кооптированных Лам). Это и есть критерий.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Для меня не проблема отличить Буддизм от Аум Синрикё с опорой на открытые учения.


И для меня. Я угадаю эту мелодию... с названия! Если "Аум Синрикё" называется, значит не буддизм, а "буддизм" называется--это буддизм. Всё просто ))

----------


## Нико

> И для меня. Я угадаю эту мелодию... с названия! Если "Аум Синрикё" называется, значит не буддизм, а "буддизм" называется--это буддизм. Всё просто ))


Ну так вы же не будете спорить с тем, что Аум Синрикё -- никакой не буддизм, даже рядом не лежало???

----------

Германн (17.02.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Теперь смотрите, чью позицию в итоге поддержало *большинство духовных лидеров Кагью* (кооптированных Лам). Это и есть критерий.


Смотрю. Лидер в Карма Кагью, вообще говоря, Шамар Ринпоче. Его мнение разделяют, также: Jigme Rinpoche, Topga Yulgyal Rinpoche, Lopon Tsechu Rinpoche, Sherab Gyaltsen Rinpoche, Venerable Khenchen Rinpoche Drupon Trinley Paljor, и Fourth Trungram Gyaltrul Rinpoche.
За Кармапу Ургьена Тинлея выступают, как раз, заметные фигуры... но не из Кагью - ЕСДЛ и ЕС Сакья Тризин.
Нингмапа проявили наиболее сбалансированный подход, и призывают поддерживать обоих))

Но Вашу позицию я понял - Вы прислушиваетесь к мнению большинства.))

Что касается так мучающего вопроса про различие Аума и традиционного буддизма.
Не вполне ясно - зачем искать доктринальные отличия, если Асахара сам подчеркивал
именно *абсолютную эксклюзивность* своего учения, а не его преемственность:




> И я принял решение: "Если *больше некому* проделать такую работу, то я сам 
> сделаю это. Ведь я познал Истину и прошёл все ступени духовного развития благодаря 
> моим занятиям духовной практикой. Должно быть, *я ‑ единственный за всю историю 
> человечества японец, достигший подобного уровня*".





> Это Учение верно и с точки зрения буддизма, и с точки зрения первоначальной йоги, 
> и с точки зрения христианства, равно как и с точки зрения иудаизма и ислама.


Уж коли сам Асахара указывает, что это - нечто отличное от буддизма,
вот нафига еще чего-то доказывать?))

----------

Tong Po (17.02.2014), Аурум (16.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (17.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (17.02.2014), Пема Ванчук (19.02.2014), Сергей Хос (18.02.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Ну так вы же не будете спорить с тем, что Аум Синрикё -- никакой не буддизм, даже рядом не лежало???


Рядом то лежало - они хоть и криво, но используют, в основном, махаянскую терминологию.
Ну да, замешали и кое что из хинду - гуны, к примеру.
Но, повторюсь - коли уж Асахара не говорит, что это именно буддизм - наверное стоит его послушать.

----------


## Нико

> Смотрю. Лидер в Карма Кагью, вообще говоря, Шамар Ринпоче. Его мнение разделяют, также: Jigme Rinpoche, Topga Yulgyal Rinpoche, Lopon Tsechu Rinpoche, Sherab Gyaltsen Rinpoche, Venerable Khenchen Rinpoche Drupon Trinley Paljor, и Fourth Trungram Gyaltrul Rinpoche.
> За Кармапу Ургьена Тинлея выступают, как раз, заметные фигуры... но не из Кагью - ЕСДЛ и ЕС Сакья Тризин.
> Нингмапа проявили наиболее сбалансированный подход, и призывают поддерживать обоих))
> 
> Но Вашу позицию я понял - Вы прислушиваетесь к мнению большинства.))
> 
> Что касается так мучающего вопроса про различие Аума и традиционного буддизма.
> Не вполне ясно - зачем искать доктринальные отличия, если Асахара сам подчеркивал
> именно *абсолютную эксклюзивность* своего учения, а не его преемственность:
> ...



Для полноты картины добавлю, что другие линии кагью, такие как другпа кагью, всецело поддерживают Кармапу Ургьена Тинлея. Ну, впрочем, у них главный лама -- ЕСДЛ. Всё смешалось в доме Облонских. Если говорить о нингма в Дхарамсале (в Непале не была, не знаю), то там примерно та же история.

----------

Германн (17.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Рядом то лежало - они хоть и криво, но используют, в основном, махаянскую терминологию.
> Ну да, замешали и кое что из хинду - гуны, к примеру.
> Но, повторюсь - коли уж Асахара не говорит, что это именно буддизм - наверное стоит его послушать.


 Так он и не позициронировал себя как именно буддиста. Он позиционировал себя как воплощение пророков всех почти религий. А почему нет? И Ошо того же взять, он тоже был неортодокласен. Они оба свою паству словили.

----------

Ашвария (16.02.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

> Так он и не позициронировал себя как именно буддиста. Он позиционировал себя как воплощение пророков всех почти религий. А почему нет?


Вот.
Не знаю записано ли это им было, Асахарой, но по радио многократно звучало. Точно помню.

----------


## Legba

> Для полноты картины добавлю, что другие линии кагью, такие как другпа кагью, всецело поддерживают Кармапу Ургьена Тинлея. Ну, впрочем, у них главный лама -- ЕСДЛ. Всё смешалось в доме Облонских. Если говорить о нингма в Дхарамсале (в Непале не была, не знаю), то там примерно та же история.


Ну, довольно очевидно, что жители Дхармасалы поддерживают ЕСДЛ))
И не забывай, что в Непале есть еще и свой, третий Кармапа. ))))

----------


## Германн

> Но Вашу позицию я понял - Вы прислушиваетесь к мнению большинства.))


К мнению большинства глав линий передачи в данной школе; к объяснениям  авторитетнейших для Лам Учителей: к мнению большинства их (Лам)  коренных Учителей. Сама же школа должна учить подлинной шуньяваде.

----------


## Германн

"Это Учение верно и с точки зрения буддизма" - Асахара




> Уж коли сам Асахара указывает, что это - нечто отличное от буддизма, вот нафига еще чего-то доказывать?))


Утверждает, что это сущностный буддизм, чистая Будда-Дхарма. Но его учение не Будда-Дхарма: пустота у Асахары не пуста от самобытия; сам он не признан как традиционный буддийский Учитель.

----------


## Германн

> Для полноты картины добавлю, что другие линии кагью, такие как другпа кагью, всецело поддерживают Кармапу Ургьена Тинлея.


Такова позиция большинства духовных глав (коренных Учителей самих Лам) линий Кагью.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> пустота у Асахары не пуста от самобытия


Это он Вам просто как человек не ндравится. И если бы он поправил свою пустоту, всё равно бы плевались.

----------

Фил (17.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Бредятина. Причем редкостная.
> Ну так вы и не понимаете их.


Считаю, в свою очередь, что Вы недостаточно понимаете Учение: поскольку пока не сумели чётко и внятно отличить уникальную Будда-Дхарму от обычных, мирских учений. Тибетский язык ничего не даёт, если нет понимания главного. Ваши интерпретации Сутр и Тантр мне не интересны, поскольку не вижу отличий Вашего воззрения от заведомо небуддийских учений. 

(Четвёртая Печать учит свободе от ошибочных измышлений, в т.ч. измышлений о самосущем теистическом Абсолюте: пустота пуста.)

----------

Гьямцо (18.02.2014)

----------


## Gakusei

А откуда известно, что в учении Аум Синрикё нет пустоты пустоты? После всего, что было на этом форуме, не удивлюсь, если она там занимает самое почётное место.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Куда ещё пускать зарин, как не в пустоту.

----------


## Tong Po

> Такова позиция большинства духовных глав (коренных Учителей самих Лам) линий Кагью.


С каких это пор истина стала мерятся мнением большинства? В принципе, достаточно (в Ваджраяне) мнения одного-единственного ламы, который при этом может и не быть главой линии, но быть ваджра-гуру конкретного человека. Позиции конкретных (с именами) лам Кагью Вам привели. У Вас - ни одного конкретного имени.

----------

Legba (17.02.2014), Карма Палджор (17.02.2014), Пема Ванчук (19.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> С каких это пор истина стала мерятся мнением большинства? В принципе, достаточно (в Ваджраяне) мнения одного-единственного ламы, который при этом может и не быть главой линии, но быть ваджра-гуру конкретного человека. Позиции конкретных (с именами) лам Кагью Вам привели. У Вас - ни одного конкретного имени.


Тай Ситу Ринпоче и Гьялцаб Ринпоче, 12-й Сурманг Гарванг Ринпоче, 10-й Сангье Ньенпа Ринпоче, 9-й Тралег Кьябгон Ринпоче, 9-й Кхенчен Тхрангу Ринпоче, 7-й Дзогчен Понлоп Ринпоче, 7-й Йонги Мингьюр Ринпоче, 4-й Карма Кхенчен Ринпоче, 3-й Тэнга Ринпоче, 3-й Бардор Тулку Ринпоче, 2-й Аконг Тулку Ринпоче, 2-й Бокар Ринпоче, Рингу Тулку Ринпоче, Кхьенпо Картхар Ринпоче, Сакьёнг Мипам Ринпоче, Друпон Ринпоче, Норла Ринпоче, глава школы Ньингма (Миндролинг Тричен Ринпоче), глава школы Сакья (Сакья Тризин Ринпоче).

----------


## Германн

Карма Палджор и Tong Po - адресую Вам вопрос топикстартера. 
*Что ярко отличает подлинный буддизм от учения Асахары?*

Мою версию ответа уже разобрали.
Теперь - Ваша версия.

----------


## Gakusei

> *Что ярко отличает подлинный буддизм от учения Асахары?*
> Мою версию ответа уже разобрали.


Сначала вопрос к вам по вашей версии: откуда вы знаете, что в учении Асахары нет пустоты пустоты? Вы требуете доказательств от оппонентов, не доказав своего утверждения. Не говоря уж, что вы делаете это утверждение явно без соответствующих исследований - исключительно основываясь на своём предрассудке.

----------

Tong Po (18.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Сначала вопрос к вам по вашей версии: откуда вы знаете, что в учении Асахары нет пустоты пустоты? Вы требуете доказательств от оппонентов, не доказав своего утверждения. Не говоря уж, что вы делаете это утверждение явно без соответствующих исследований - исключительно основываясь на своём предрассудке.


Исходя из прямо противоположных утверждений, несовместимых с пустотой пустоты. 
Вам тот же самый вопрос: что ярко отличает подлинный буддизм от учения Асахары?

----------


## Gakusei

> Исходя из прямо противоположных утверждений, несовместимых с пустотой пустоты. 
> Вам тот же самый вопрос: что ярко отличает подлинный буддизм от учения Асахары?


Судя по тому, что вы до сих пор их не привели, даже свойственная вам вольность в толкованиях не позволяет это продемонстрировать.

Для вас будет неприятным сюрпризом, но чтобы отличить одно учение от другого, надо внимательно их изучить. Знаю, вас такой подход пугает, вы предпочитаете что полегче.

----------

Tong Po (18.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Судя по тому, что вы до сих пор их не привели, даже свойственная вам вольность в толкованиях не позволяет это продемонстрировать.
> 
> Для вас будет неприятным сюрпризом, но чтобы отличить одно учение от другого, надо внимательно их изучить. Знаю, вас такой подход пугает, вы предпочитаете что полегче.


Значит, сказать по существу Вам нечего. Понятно.

----------


## Gakusei

> Значит, сказать по существу Вам нечего. Понятно.


Да нет. Это как раз вам нечего сказать по существу. Это как раз вы не можете отличить учение Асахары от учения Будды. Хотя самонадеянно утверждали, что это легко. Заявить-то и правда легко, а вот доказать...

Вы сами себя поймали в ловушку, и посмотрите, как грубо пытаетесь выкрутиться. Вы очень недобросовестный человек, Германн. Странно, что тут с вами кто-то ещё разговаривает.

----------

Tong Po (18.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

Наконец-то мне больше не хочется тратить время на БФ. 
Всем удачи и счастья!

----------

Gakusei (18.02.2014), Legba (18.02.2014), Денис Евгеньев (18.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2014)

----------


## Gakusei

> Наконец-то мне больше не хочется тратить время на БФ. 
> Всем удачи и счастья!


Любопытно, сколько продержится на этот раз  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (18.02.2014), Tong Po (18.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (18.02.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Тай Ситу Ринпоче и Гьялцаб Ринпоче, 12-й Сурманг Гарванг Ринпоче, 10-й Сангье Ньенпа Ринпоче, 9-й Тралег Кьябгон Ринпоче, 9-й Кхенчен Тхрангу Ринпоче, 7-й Дзогчен Понлоп Ринпоче, 7-й Йонги Мингьюр Ринпоче, 4-й Карма Кхенчен Ринпоче, 3-й Тэнга Ринпоче, 3-й Бардор Тулку Ринпоче, 2-й Аконг Тулку Ринпоче, 2-й Бокар Ринпоче, Рингу Тулку Ринпоче, Кхьенпо Картхар Ринпоче, Сакьёнг Мипам Ринпоче, Друпон Ринпоче, Норла Ринпоче, глава школы Ньингма (Миндролинг Тричен Ринпоче), глава школы Сакья (Сакья Тризин Ринпоче).


Это что ламы линии Карма Кагью? Прям-таки все? Или Вы произвольно выбрали лам всех линий?

----------

Пема Ванчук (19.02.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Карма Палджор и Tong Po - адресую Вам вопрос топикстартера. 
> *Что ярко отличает подлинный буддизм от учения Асахары?*
> 
> Тот же вопрос и другим уважаемым оппонентам: со мной были несогласны Alex, Аурум, Джнянаваджра, Кузьмич, Цхултрим Тращи.
> 
> Мою версию ответа уже разобрали.
> Теперь - Ваша версия.


А я писал уже что именно. Видите ли, Германн, на сегодняшний день - это очевидно. Абсолютно очевидно ( не Вам, разумеется). А, если б, не было террористических атак, то для этого надо было бы досконально сидеть и разбираться с речами и лекциями Асахары. Мне оно надо? Нет. Потому что мне это очевидно сейчас. Вы - также ни в чём не разбирались. Что именно является адхармой Благословенный в сутрах разъяснял. Но Вы же их не читали. Потому и тщетно высасываете из пальца некие свои критерии. Мне это зачем? Во многих индийских учениях есть интересный подход проверки на соответствие Учению слов какого-либо человека: гуру-садху-шастры. То есть слова проходят тройную проверку на соответствие смыслу слов гуру ( это может быть как шикша-гуру, так и дикша-гуру), садху (в случае с ТБ это могут быть ламы или йоины) и шастрам. Так вот, Вы такую проверку провести не в состоянии, хотя бы потому, что совершенно не знаете ни сутр, ни тантр, на что Вам неоднократно, аргументированно указывали. А не знаете Вы их потому, что попросту не читаете и не анализируете, ограничиваясь парой страниц из Ламрим Ченмо и парой фраз из ЕСДЛ.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Наконец-то мне больше не хочется тратить время на БФ. 
> Всем удачи и счастья!


Да, после оргазма на какое-то время пропадает интерес...

----------

Vladiimir (18.02.2014), Денис Евгеньев (18.02.2014)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Куда ещё пускать зарин, как не в пустоту.


Блин, я бы предложил две ноздри... Но их обладатель предпочитает выдыхать! 
 Так что ничего не получится.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Карма Палджор и Tong Po - адресую Вам вопрос топикстартера. 
> *Что ярко отличает подлинный буддизм от учения Асахары?*
> 
> Тот же вопрос и другим уважаемым оппонентам: со мной были несогласны Alex, Аурум, Джнянаваджра, Кузьмич, Цхултрим Тращи.
> 
> Мою версию ответа уже разобрали.
> Теперь - Ваша версия.


Воззрение отличает, воззрение (устало зевая...). Только Вы с Вашей перепустотой тут не при делах.

----------

Tong Po (18.02.2014)

----------


## Alex

> Тот же вопрос и другим уважаемым оппонентам: со мной были несогласны Alex...


Германн, да что же с вами такое? Я вообще в этой теме не участвовал, это мое первое сообщение в ней.

----------

Legba (18.02.2014), Tong Po (18.02.2014), Аурум (18.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (18.02.2014), Фил (18.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Карма Палджор и Tong Po - адресую Вам вопрос топикстартера. 
> *Что ярко отличает подлинный буддизм от учения Асахары?*
> 
> Тот же вопрос и другим уважаемым оппонентам: со мной были несогласны Alex, *Аурум*, Джнянаваджра, Кузьмич, Цхултрим Тращи.
> 
> Мою версию ответа уже разобрали.
> Теперь - Ваша версия.


Германн, вы внимательно читали, вообще, что я пишу в этой теме и кому я пишу? С вами я ни разу не пересекался в этой теме.

----------

Alex (18.02.2014), Legba (18.02.2014), Tong Po (18.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (18.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, да что же с вами такое? Я вообще в этой теме не участвовал, это мое первое сообщение в ней.





> Германн, вы внимательно читали, вообще, что я пишу в этой теме и кому я пишу? С вами я ни разу не пересекался в этой теме.


Да. Невнимательно читал: перепутал топики. (То же касается и остальных уважаемых участников, оставлявших "спасибо" под мнением моего оппонента - совсем по другому вопросу). У меня больше нет времени, очень много работаю: мне совсем не до форума.

Всем удачи и счастья!

----------


## Германн

> Покажите пустоту пустоты в сутрах или тантрах, чтобы мог согласиться, что это учение (о пустоте пустоты) соответствует учению будды и не противоречит четвертой печати.


«Форма (рупа) есть пустота (шунья) пустота (шуньята) и есть форма. Нет формы помимо пустоты, *нет пустоты помимо формы*. Так же и чувства (ведана), различающие мысли (санджня), энергии (санскара) и сознание (виджняна) пусты.» Праджняпарамита-хридая Сутра. 

«Победители говорят, что пустота, несомненно, искореняет все теории, [но] *те, у кого пустота - теория, безнадежны и неизлечимы*.» Арья Нагарджуна.

"Признак заблуждения - когда утверждают: "Нет никаких Будд наверху! Нет никаких живых существ внизу! Всё есть пустота, поскольку ничего не существует!" 
Изъян такого заблуждения - это *рассудочная мысль: "Всё есть пустота!"* В итоге человек отвергает все духовные аспекты, такие как вера и чистое восприятие, Прибежище и Бодхичитта, доброта и сострадание и так далее". Падмасамбхава.

----------

Гьямцо (18.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Уж коли сам Асахара указывает, что это - нечто отличное от буддизма,
> вот нафига еще чего-то доказывать?))


ответ, как это часто бывает, лежал не виду.
чо копья ломали - непонятно ))))

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (18.02.2014), Фил (19.02.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> ответ, как это часто бывает, лежал не виду.
> чо копья ломали - непонятно ))))


Так а Германн не ломал копий - он просто нашёл очередной повод для своей проповеди.

----------

Alex (18.02.2014), Gakusei (18.02.2014), Аурум (18.02.2014), Сергей Хос (18.02.2014), Фил (19.02.2014)

----------


## Gakusei

Гляньте, на этот раз он и суток не выдержал  :Smilie:    До чего же карикатурный персонаж, аж не верится. Сначала от балды  заявляет, что единственное отличие учения Будды от Асахары в его  навязчивой идее. Когда его ловят за руку, прося хоть каких-нибудь  доказательств, тут же заявляет, что ему надо срочно покинуть форум.  Меньше чем через сутки возвращается. Причём подобное проделывается уже  не в первый раз. И всё на голубом глазу.

Воистину:



> *те, у кого пустота - теория, безнадежны и неизлечимы*.» Арья Нагарджуна.

----------

Tong Po (18.02.2014), Аурум (18.02.2014)

----------


## Legba

> ответ, как это часто бывает, лежал не виду.
> чо копья ломали - непонятно ))))


Ну так с кем ломали-то?)))
В действительности, подобные утверждения удобно делать постфактум, а вот по другому...
В Японии столько неочевидных направлений - Сингон, Тендай, Нитирэн, Кэгон...(тринадцать школ и пятьдесят шесть подшкол).
Друг друга они не любят и не признают. Что у них там с воззрением - и вовсе неведомо.
По меньшей мере, у них есть совершенно удивительные концепции, типа "иччхантиков".
Понятное дело, ЕСДЛ их никак не признавал, они там как-то сами кооптируются))
Можно конечно решить - что это вообще все не буддизм. Но заявление будет довольно смелым.

----------

Фил (19.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В Японии столько неочевидных направлений - Сингон, Тендай, Нитирэн, Кэгон...(тринадцать школ и пятьдесят шесть подшкол).


Да ладно японцы. А вот у вайбхашиков пустота пуста, интересно? у них же там атомы летают, в пустоте этой. надо подождать Германа, пусть скажет )))




> По меньшей мере, у них есть совершенно удивительные концепции, типа "иччхантиков".


А может, кстати, Асахара решил всех иччхантиков зарином тогось, чисто по-японски?

Но вообще-то, смех смехом, но с иччхантиками - это довольно любопытная проблема, и она не специфична для Японского буддизма. О существах с полным отсутствием корней благого была серьезная полемика на заре махаяны. Их же даже в Сангху не брали.

----------

Фил (19.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Ну так с кем ломали-то?)))
> В действительности, подобные утверждения удобно делать постфактум, а вот по другому...
> В Японии столько неочевидных направлений - Сингон, Тендай, Нитирэн, Кэгон...(тринадцать школ и пятьдесят шесть подшкол).
> Друг друга они не любят и не признают. Что у них там с воззрением - и вовсе неведомо.
> По меньшей мере, у них есть совершенно удивительные концепции, типа "иччхантиков".
> Понятное дело, ЕСДЛ их никак не признавал, они там как-то сами кооптируются))
> Можно конечно решить - что это вообще все не буддизм. Но заявление будет довольно смелым.


Германн же и Джонанг не признавал за подлинный буддизм. Хотя, Далай Лама XIV вполне признаёт, и даже монастырь дарил в свое время Джецуну Дамбе Ринпоче, восстанавливая историческую справедливость.

----------

Alex (18.02.2014), Tong Po (18.02.2014), Нико (18.02.2014), Сергей Хос (18.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Германн же и Джонанг не признавал за подлинный буддизм. Хотя, Далай Лама XIV вполне признаёт, и даже монастырь дарил в свое время Джецуну Дамбе Ринпоче, восстанавливая историческую справедливость.


Ну дык... "Боддхисаттвы могут ошибаться"(с) Германн. Не ошибается токмо один...

----------


## Legba

> Да ладно японцы. А вот у вайбхашиков пустота пуста, интересно? у них же там атомы летают, в пустоте этой. надо подождать Германа, пусть скажет )))


Вайбхашиков то нынче и нет никаких. А вот японцы - есть))




> А может, кстати, Асахара решил всех иччхантиков зарином тогось, чисто по-японски?


Это все довольно темная история. Если верить прессе, зарина у них было дофига, могли устроить реальный трындец.
А устроили мелкую террористичскую акцию. Ну не думали же они, что все иччхантики аккурат собрались в этом вагоне))




> Но вообще-то, смех смехом, но с иччхантиками - это довольно любопытная проблема, и она не специфична для Японского буддизма. 
> О существах с полным отсутствием корней благого была серьезная полемика на заре махаяны. Их же даже в Сангху не брали.


Тем не менее, актуальной эта тема осталась только в Японии.
Даже тибетцы (насколько я знаю) не оправдывали своих поступков тем, что оппоненты - иччхантики.))
А как было-бы удобно.

----------

Сергей Хос (18.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну не думали же они, что все иччхантики аккурат собрались в этом вагоне))


а чо, нормальная же логика: кто не спрятался, тот иччхантик )))

----------

Alex (18.02.2014), Legba (18.02.2014), Аурум (18.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2014)

----------


## Гьямцо

> Германн же и Джонанг не признавал за подлинный буддизм. Хотя, Далай Лама XIV вполне признаёт,


Далай-лама всех тибетцев старается объединить. Он и бонцев привечает, но из этого совершенно не следует, что Бон - это буддизм.





> и даже монастырь дарил в свое время Джецуну Дамбе Ринпоче,


Для того, видимо, и дарил, чтобы джонангпинцы буддистами-то стали.





> восстанавливая историческую справедливость.


Не приписывайте Далай-ламе собственных измышлений. И не заставляйте вас хватать за язык на каждом слове - ни о какой "исторической справедливости" речи никогда не шло. И вообще, как известно, ЕСДЛ очень почитает V Далай-ламу.

----------

Германн (23.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Германн же и Джонанг не признавал за подлинный буддизм. Хотя, Далай Лама XIV вполне признаёт, и даже монастырь дарил в свое время Джецуну Дамбе Ринпоче, восстанавливая историческую справедливость.


"Поскольку основополагающий врожденный ум пуст от таких преходящих феноменов, как рассудочное мышление и обусловленность обстоятельствами, и всегда сохраняет свою непрерывность, о нем говорится как о пустоте, или абсолютной истине. Эта интерпретация послужила для возникновения в Тибете такого воззрения о пустоте, согласно которому этот основополагающий ум, называемый абсолютной истиной, был принят как нечто независимое и абсолютно существующее. Этот тип воззрения о пустоте называется «пустота от другого», или жентонг. Многие тибетские мастера прошлого отвергали это воззрение, но Дилго Кхенце Ринпоче утверждает, что существует две разновидности жентонг, одна из которых достоверна, *а другая нет*." (Е.С. Далай Лама "О Дзогчен")

Мудрость Будды, пустая от заблуждения, проявляется пустой от самобытия: и пустота пуста.

Согласно Мипаму Римпоче, два способа говорить об "абсолютном-относительном" - говорить как о пустоте и дхармах; говорить как о безошибочной Мудрости Будды и заблуждении - друг другу не противоречат. Оба способа объяснения дополняют друг друга. 

Пустота пустоты не отменяется пустотой Мудрости Будды от измышлений.

----------


## Германн

> Гляньте, на этот раз он и суток не выдержал    До чего же карикатурный персонаж, аж не верится. Сначала от балды  заявляет, что единственное отличие учения Будды от Асахары в его  навязчивой идее. Когда его ловят за руку, прося хоть каких-нибудь  доказательств, тут же заявляет, что ему надо срочно покинуть форум.  Меньше чем через сутки возвращается. Причём подобное проделывается уже  не в первый раз. И всё на голубом глазу.
> 
> Воистину:


Куда ж я денусь - работа сама меня отсюда заберёт. По части Ваших претензий: здесь форум, а не ВАК. Писать диссертацию по всем правилам нет возможности. Безусловно, доказывая по всем правилам строгой науки отличие Аум Синрикё от буддизма, нужно много цитировать, много писать, и я знаю, как всё это делается. У меня другая мотивация: оставить информацию о конкретном отличии. Желающий же углубиться, и всё строго доказать ВАК или самому себе - при желании - углубится. Или предложит иное отличие, и другие критерии различения Дхармы от не-Дхармы.

----------


## Tong Po

> Куда ж я денусь - работа сама меня отсюда заберёт. По части Ваших претензий: здесь форум, а не ВАК. Писать диссертацию по всем правилам нет возможности. Безусловно, доказывая по всем правилам строгой науки отличие Аум Синрикё от буддизма, нужно много цитировать, много писать, и я знаю, как всё это делается. У меня другая мотивация: оставить информацию о конкретном отличии. Желающий же углубиться, и всё строго доказать ВАК или самому себе - при желании - углубится. Или предложит иное отличие, и другие критерии различения Дхармы от не-Дхармы.


Критерии предложены Самим Буддой. В сутрах. И Вам они цитировались. Но Вам же Благодатный не авторитет - у него никогда никакой кооптации не было :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> Далай-лама всех тибетцев старается объединить. Он и бонцев привечает, но из этого совершенно не следует, что Бон - это буддизм.
> 
> 
> 
> Для того, видимо, и дарил, чтобы джонангпинцы буддистами-то стали.
> 
> 
> 
> Не приписывайте Далай-ламе собственных измышлений. И не заставляйте вас хватать за язык на каждом слове - ни о какой "исторической справедливости" речи никогда не шло. И вообще, как известно, ЕСДЛ очень почитает V Далай-ламу.


Вот как раз ЕСДЛ XIV говорит, что бон - это одна из тибетских буддийских школ. В отличии от, например, Пабонгка Римпоче.

----------


## Аурум

> Не приписывайте Далай-ламе собственных измышлений. И не заставляйте вас хватать за язык на каждом слове - ни о какой "исторической справедливости" речи никогда не шло.


Вам Далай Лама лично говорил, что об исторической справедливости речи не шло? Или вы за него додумываете и озвучиваете?




> Для того, видимо, и дарил, чтобы джонангпинцы буддистами-то стали.


Это вам Далай Лама лично сказал или вы ему приписываете собственные измышления?

Следите лучше за _своим_ языком.

----------


## Аурум

> Вот как раз ЕСДЛ XIV говорит, что бон - это одна из тибетских буддийских школ. В отличии от, например, Пабонгка Римпоче.


Если не сложно, приведите, пожалуйста, цитату где Далай Лама говорит, что бон — это одна из тибетских буддийских школ.

----------

Legba (19.02.2014), Фил (19.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

http://garuda-bon.ru/articles_1.html

Однако тут много Его Святейшество о Боне говорит доброго и ценного, но не отождествляет Бон с Буддизмом, а вот с Тибетом - да, и несомненно что это духовное Учение - да.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Далай-лама всех тибетцев старается объединить. Он и бонцев привечает, но из этого совершенно не следует, что Бон - это буддизм.


Я как раз тут заинтересовался этим вопросом, и нашёл цитату из Е.С. Далай-ламы, в которой говорится, что монастыри джонанг во времена пятого Далай-ламы закрывались «по политическим, а не религиозным мотивам, и их закрытие не имеет никакого отношения к сектантству» (цитата из книги Глена Мулина «Четырнадцать Далай-лам», взята из Википедии). Так что, пожалуйста, и вы не приписывайте Далай-ламе собственных измышлений.

----------

Аурум (19.02.2014), Фил (19.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Критерии предложены Самим Буддой. В сутрах. И Вам они цитировались. Но Вам же Благодатный не авторитет - у него никогда никакой кооптации не было


Шуньявада - критерий из Печатей. Я процитировал Сутру Сердца, где о пустоте пустоты. Учитель вне традиции претендует быть Буддой.

----------


## Германн

> Я как раз тут заинтересовался этим вопросом, и нашёл цитату из Е.С. Далай-ламы, в которой говорится, что монастыри джонанг во времена пятого Далай-ламы закрывались «по политическим, а не религиозным мотивам, и их закрытие не имеет никакого отношения к сектантству» (цитата из книги Глена Мулина «Четырнадцать Далай-лам», взята из Википедии). Так что, пожалуйста, и вы не приписывайте Далай-ламе собственных измышлений.


Закрывали по причине борьбы их сторонников с центральной властью. Не по причине ереси: с еретиками положено дискутировать. Это не делает философию Джонанг ортодоксальной с т.зр. Гелуг (как и не отменяет ортодоксальность монашеских посвящений либо тантры Калачакры в этой школе): *Пятый Далай-Лама отнёс философию Джонанг к индуистской*.

Не нужно приписывать нынешнему Далай-Ламе противоречий взглядам Пятого: он говорит о том, что связан с ним.

----------


## Tong Po

Пятый ЕСДЛ вряд ли был алекватно знаком с индуистскими философияМИ.

----------

Alex (19.02.2014), Аурум (19.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2014)

----------


## Gakusei

> По части Ваших претензий: здесь форум, а не ВАК. Писать диссертацию по всем правилам нет возможности.


Обычное оправдание для недобросовестности, обычный примитивный софизм. Когда говорят, что каким-то критерием пользоваться легко, это не значит, что надо писать диссертацию. И не значит, что достаточно ограничиться голословным заявлением. Тем более что цену вашим заявлениям вы показываете сами, после того как который раз заявляете о своём уходе с форума.

----------

Tong Po (19.02.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Шуньявада - критерий из Печатей. Я процитировал Сутру Сердца, где о пустоте пустоты. Учитель вне традиции претендует быть Буддой.


Отличительные признаки буддизма - это СОВОКУПНОСТЬ Четырёх Печатей, изложенных в СУТРАХ. А не одна-единственная пустота пустоты. У которой своё, строго определённое место в буддийской философии. Сама по себе пустота пустоты может быть, где угодно. Например, многие материалистические теории, вообще неимеющие отношения ни к какой религии вполне себе НЕ ПРОТИВОРЕЧАТ этой Вашей Пустоте. Большинство никак не противоречат. Совсем.

----------


## Alex

Про материализм Германн уже писал, мне лень искать. По его мнению, материализм тоже про боженьку, но это не влезает в мой мозг, так что я не смогу восстановить ход его аргументации.

----------


## Гьямцо

> Например, многие материалистические теории, вообще неимеющие отношения ни к какой религии вполне себе этой Вашей Пустоте.


 :Big Grin: 
Ну так покажите это, продемонстрируйте. Чего ругаться-то?

----------


## Германн

> Обычное оправдание для недобросовестности, обычный примитивный софизм. Когда говорят, что каким-то критерием пользоваться легко, это не значит, что надо писать диссертацию. И не значит, что достаточно ограничиться голословным заявлением. Тем более что цену вашим заявлениям вы показываете сами, после того как который раз заявляете о своём уходе с форума.


Претензии не обоснованы.

Цитировался критикуемый Асахара - где он задаёт теистический монизм, типичный для шиваизма; где прямо говорит об общей сущности буддизма с индуизмом - и Сутра Сердца, в которой указана (по значению текста) именно пустота пустоты; вместе с высказываниями авторитетнейших Гуру - Нагарджуны и Падмасамбхавы - об измышлении самобытия. Ламрим цитировался мной столь часто, что нет смысла специально повторяться (см. 5-й том, стр. 111)

Сёко Асахара делает утверждения, типичные для шиваизма - по своему значению, диаметрально противоположные принципу пустоты пустоты. Поэтому, Аум Синрикё не подлинное Учение Будды: это нетрадиционный шиваизм, нео-индуизм. Нет подлинной, аутентичной шуньявады.

Так же, процитировано место, где Сёко Асахара учит диаметрально противоположному Ламриму Чже Цонкапы (и цитируемым Сутрам): чтоб, как спрашивал топикстартер, слева был буддизм, а справа - искажение буддизма Сёко Асахарой. Было чёткое цитирование по существу вопроса.

----------

Фил (19.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Про материализм Германн уже писал, мне лень искать. По его мнению, материализм тоже про боженьку, но это не влезает в мой мозг, так что я не смогу восстановить ход его аргументации.


Всеобщий Атман, близкое человеческому сердцу ошибочное представление - либо единый Бог, без другого, стоящий за феноменальным миром - либо единая Материя-Энергия, без другой, стоящая за феноменальным миром. Либо Бог-Абсолют, либо Материя-Энергия измышляются реальными со своей стороны, независимыми от феноменов: способными  остаться даже тогда, когда нет феноменов. Пустоты же без дхарм (без феноменов)  не бывает: об этом говорится в знаменитой Сутре Сердца. Пустота пуста от самобытия, Бог или Материя не пусты.

Сёко Асахара учил о Шиве, не о пустоте от самобытия.
Аум Синрикё не буддизм, а нетрадиционный шиваизм (нео-индуизм).

----------

Фил (19.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Отличительные признаки буддизма - это СОВОКУПНОСТЬ Четырёх Печатей, изложенных в СУТРАХ. А не одна-единственная пустота пустоты. У которой своё, строго определённое место в буддийской философии. Сама по себе пустота пустоты может быть, где угодно. Например, многие материалистические теории, вообще неимеющие отношения ни к какой религии вполне себе НЕ ПРОТИВОРЕЧАТ этой Вашей Пустоте. Большинство никак не противоречат. Совсем.


Вы не понимаете, что такое пустота пустоты. Прочитайте пост выше. Если подставить вместо шуньяты Шиву, и пустота перестанет быть пустой - совокупность Четырёх Печатей не позволит отличить буддизм от не-буддизма. Без подлинной, аутентичной пустоты Печати теряют своё настоящее значение, превращаются в набор слов, который можно применять к чему угодно.

Сторонник Сёко Асахары, отрицая его причастность к преступлениям, найдёт в учении своего гуру формальное соответствие "совокупности четырёх печатей" - *если пустота не пуста*.

----------


## Legba

Скажите, Германн, а воззрение Читтаматринов - ошибочное?

----------

Tong Po (19.02.2014), Сергей Хос (19.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Пятый ЕСДЛ вряд ли был алекватно знаком с индуистскими философияМИ.


Е.А. Торчинов, однако, поддерживал такое понимание вопроса: объединяя суть учения "школ татхагатагарбхи" (в т.ч. Джонанг) с адвайтой - и чётко отличая такую интерпретацию Дхармы (которую сам исповедовал, и сам считал наилучшей) от феноменологии Асанги.

----------


## Германн

> Скажите, Германн, а воззрение Читтаматринов - ошибочное?


Это ортодоксальная, аутентичная буддийская школа. "Виджнянавада не принимает принцип теизма вообще" - Б.П. Пандит, "Кашмирский шиваизм" (стр. 73) Шиваитам нет никакого смысла выдумывать нового Бога в экзотической буддийской оболочке, когда у них уже есть Парашива. Сами шиваиты отличают читтаматру от адвайты с парадвайтой.
Пустая пустота - аутентичная, буддийская шуньята - шиваитам понятна, но попросту не нужна.

----------

Фил (19.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Это ортодоксальная, аутентичная буддийская школа. "Виджнянавада не принимает принцип теизма вообще" - Б.П. Пандит, "Кашмирский шиваизм" (стр. 73)


У них там ум типа бога)

----------

Сергей Хос (19.02.2014)

----------


## Alex

> ...единая Материя-Энергия, без другой, стоящая за феноменальным миром...


Доктор, что это??? Что это???

1) Что такое "материя-энергия"? Это совокупность материи и взаимодействий или что-то другое?
2) Почему она "единая, без другой"? Что это значит? У меня на столе сейчас лежит клавиатура "без другой", а зато монитор "с другим", потому что их у меня два. Как вообще материя может быть "другая"?
3) Что значит "стоящая за феноменальным миром"? Есть какая-то материя (или энергия, или невыясненный тянитолкай), существующая помимо явлений?

Германн, мы же с вами примерно ровесники. В СССР физику неплохо преподавали, я помню.

----------

Tong Po (19.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У них там ум типа бога)


Не "у них", а в сутрах Третьего поворота и у Майтреи. А если учесть, что Майтрея - "будда грядущего", можно предположить, каков будет буддизм в следующем эоне.
Так что, оставаясь в настоящем, мы отстаем от жизни (которая уже возвещена))))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 1) Что такое "материя-энергия"?


ну человек же пракрити имеет в виду, что тут непонятного?

----------

Фил (19.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Не "у них", а в сутрах Третьего поворота и у Майтреи. А если учесть, что Майтрея - "будда грядущего", можно предположить, каков будет буддизм в следующем эоне.
> Так что, оставаясь в настоящем, мы отстаем от жизни (которая уже возвещена))))))


А есть злые, кусачие прасангики, которые, сколько будут жить, будут бороться))))).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А есть злые, кусачие прасангики, которые, сколько будут жить, будут бороться))))).


останетесь на второй год в пятом классе, только и всего

----------


## Фил

> 1) Что такое "материя-энергия"? Это совокупность материи и взаимодействий или что-то другое?


Имеется в виду, что энергия - это разновидность материи.
Все материя, больше ничего нет.
Все остальное - производные




> 2) Почему она "единая, без другой"? Что это значит? У меня на столе сейчас лежит клавиатура "без другой", а зато монитор "с другим", потому что их у меня два. Как вообще материя может быть "другая"?


У Вас 2 феномена, а происходят они типа из одной и той же материи.




> 3) Что значит "стоящая за феноменальным миром"? Есть какая-то материя (или энергия, или невыясненный тянитолкай), существующая помимо явлений?


Вот она то родимая, материя, и стоит.
Не какая-то, а материальная.




> Германн, мы же с вами примерно ровесники. В СССР физику неплохо преподавали, я помню.


Да, мозги хорошо промывали, я тоже помню.

----------

Германн (19.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Не "у них", а в сутрах Третьего поворота и у Майтреи. А если учесть, что Майтрея - "будда грядущего", можно предположить, каков будет буддизм в следующем эоне.
> Так что, оставаясь в настоящем, мы отстаем от жизни (которая уже возвещена))))))


Алая индивидуальна.

----------


## Alex

> ...ну человек же пракрити имеет в виду...


Так мы же вроде про материализм, а не про санкхью, не?




> ...энергия - это разновидность материи...


Как это? Или имеются в виду физические поля? Но поле - это не энергия, энергия - физическая величина. Или мы говорим о совокупности элементарных частиц и взаимодействий? Но даже если и так, как можно говорить, что




> она-то, родимая, материя, и стоит


за феноменальным миром?

Что это за "за миром"? Мир - это и есть совокупность элементарных частиц, взаимодействующих друг с другом в рамках четырех взаимодействий (упрощенно). Никакого таинственного боженьки не обнаруживается, Стандартная модель вписывается в германновскую ПП.

----------

Tong Po (19.02.2014), Фил (19.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> У них там ум типа бога)


На самом деле, нет. Просто европейцы ищут привычного Бога в буддизме.

----------

Фил (19.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Что это за "за миром"? Мир - это и есть совокупность элементарных частиц, взаимодействующих друг с другом в рамках четырех взаимодействий (упрощенно). Никакого таинственного боженьки не обнаруживается, Стандартная модель вписывается в германновскую ПП.


"За миром" - т.е. за различными феноменальными проявлениями материи.
Сама материя, которая стоит за проявленными феноменами и есть, так сказать, пантеистический бог.
Который движется, отражает, осознает и все направлено на некий ген.план.
На прогресс.
На движение вперед, на развитие к некоему божественному климаксу.
Ну а куда еще?
В хаос?
Это Вы материалистам скажите - затопчут  :Smilie: 

У Маркса даже история - объективный процесс развития от перв.-общинного строя к коммунизму.

----------


## Фил

> Как это? Или имеются в виду физические поля? Но поле - это не энергия, энергия - физическая величина. Или мы говорим о совокупности элементарных частиц и взаимодействий? Но даже если и так, как можно говорить, что


 Да, поле - это материя. А энергия - это мера материи.
А "материя - это объективная реальность данная нам в ощущениях" (Ленин В.И.)

----------


## Германн

> Так мы же вроде про материализм, а не про санкхью, не?
> 
> 
> Как это? Или имеются в виду физические поля? Но поле - это не энергия, энергия - физическая величина. Или мы говорим о совокупности элементарных частиц и взаимодействий? Но даже если и так, как можно говорить, что
> 
> 
> за феноменальным миром?
> 
> Что это за "за миром"? Мир - это и есть совокупность элементарных частиц, взаимодействующих друг с другом в рамках четырех взаимодействий (упрощенно). Никакого таинственного боженьки не обнаруживается, Стандартная модель вписывается в германновскую ПП.


Энергия существует объективно, переходя из одной формы в другую - "понятие энергии связывает воедино все явления природы" http://www.physicum.narod.ru/vol_5/614.pdf - и кроме этой реальности, как считается, ничего больше нет. Природа, Материя, Энергия: так называют Абсолют (если не признавать Абсолют сознательным) на языке современной, близкой учёным, метафизики.

Считается, что всё есть энергия.
Нельзя сказать, что всё есть пустота.

----------

Фил (19.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Тот же Абсолют (если не считать его сознательным), на языке современной, близкой учёным, метафизики.


 Обычное монистическое учение, каких не один десяток.
Только и всего.

----------

Германн (19.02.2014)

----------


## Alex

> На движение вперед, на развитие к некоему божественному климаксу.
> Ну а куда еще?
> В хаос?


Есть варианты. Раз, два, три. Ну и другие, но ни один из них на "божественный климакс" не тянет.

Материя, стоящая за феноменами, да еще "осознающая" и "направленная", возможно, интересный философский концепт, но я напомню: речь идет не об отвлеченных философских моделях, а о Стандартной модели. Мой тезис: в рамках германнавады её невозможно отличить от буддизма, т.к. Стандартная модель согласуется с "пустотой пустоты": в ней нет никакой таинственной сущности, стоящей за множественностью феноменов. Ни пракрти, ни чего-либо хотя бы отдаленно на нее похожего в Стандартной модели нет.

----------

Tong Po (19.02.2014), Фил (19.02.2014)

----------


## Alex

> Считается, что всё есть энергия.
> Нельзя сказать, что всё есть пустота.


Чем от этого отличается следующее:




> Считается, что всё суть дхармы.
> Нельзя сказать, что всё есть пустота.


?

----------


## Германн

Пустота не существует объективно: независимо от дхарм. Пустота это дхармы, дхармы это пустота. Нет пустоты без дхарм, нет дхарм без пустоты. Что же касается Энергии-Материи-Природы - она предполагается объективной реальностью, способной к существованию безо всякого опыта: безо всяких феноменов (дхарм). Её представляют не пустой от самобытия.

----------

Фил (19.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Ну и другие, но ни один из них на "божественный климакс" не тянет.


А какой же это еще?
Смерть всей Вселенной!!!




> Материя, стоящая за феноменами, да еще "осознающая" и "направленная", возможно, интересный философский концепт, но я напомню: речь идет не об отвлеченных философских моделях, а о Стандартной модели.


А что такое Стандартная модель? Я чего-то пропустил  :Frown: 
Именно такой концепт и принят в материализме.
Сознание - это свойство отражающей материи, не более того.
А Направление - задается законами диалектического развития.
А Развитие - это прогресс.




> Мой тезис: в рамках германнавады её невозможно отличить от буддизма, т.к. Стандартная модель согласуется с "пустотой пустоты": в ней нет никакой таинственной сущности, стоящей за множественностью феноменов. Ни пракрти, ни чего-либо хотя бы отдаленно на нее похожего в Стандартной модели нет.


Почему нет?
Материя!

----------


## Alex

> Что же касается Энергии-Материи... - она предполагается объективной реальностью, способной к существованию... безо всяких феноменов.


Пожалуйста, цитаты в студию. Кем предполагается? Хотелось бы услышать, что говорит физика о материи, существующей "безо всяких феноменов" (санкхью не предлагать).

----------


## Фил

> Пожалуйста, цитаты в студию. Кем предполагается? Хотелось бы услышать, что говорит физика о материи, существующей "безо всяких феноменов" (санкхью не предлагать).


Ну Ленин не подходит что ли?
А физика по этому поводу ничего не скажет.
Если только промычит чего  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

> А что такое Стандартная модель? Я чего-то пропустил.


Не чего-то, а очень много. Собственно, я о ней и говорю: не о философии!!! не о философии!!! а о физической Стандартной модели (лучше английская статья).

----------

Tong Po (19.02.2014), Фил (19.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Не чего-то, а очень много. Собственно, я о ней и говорю: не о философии!!! не о философии!!! а о физической Стандартной модели (лучше английская статья).


Ой  :Frown: 

Но с другой стороны - чего тогда о ней говорить?
Это сугубо практическая, прагматичная теория.
Это же не материализм вовсе никакой.
Типа "положи колдобину со стороны загогулины, а когда внутри чвакнет, дай хреновиной по кувыкалке"

----------


## Alex

> Ленин не подходит, что ли?


Нет. Я не знаю такого физика.




> А физика по этому поводу ничего не скажет. Если только промычит чего.


Конечно, не скажет, потому что в Стандартной модели нет ничего похожего на пракрти. Тезис о невозможности отличить в рамках германновады СМ от буддизма получает подтверждение. Если же физика мычит про "материю, стоящую за феноменами" - это не физика, а незаконнорожденное дитя от физики и проститутки-философии и к рассмотрению в рамках дискуссии не принимается.

----------

Tong Po (19.02.2014), Фил (19.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Нет. Я не знаю такого физика.


 Нет, Ильич конечно не физик  :Smilie: 
У Физики, как у научной дисциплины ограниченное применение, поскольку это - наука.
Я даже не думал, что Вы Германна физикой будете препарировать.
Это epic fail  :Smilie: 

Вот ежели б Вы его Элиминативным Материализмом каким нибудь!  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (19.02.2014)

----------


## Alex

Препарировать Германна вообще epic fail, хоть физикой, хоть химией, хоть философией. Просто на утверждение Германна, что учение Сёко Асахары можно отличить от буддадхармы только в рамках германновады я ответил контрутверждением, что материализм, основывающийся на Стандартной модели (которая сама по себе не несет философской нагрузки), в рамках германновады от буддадхармы отличить нельзя, т.к. он вполне вписывается в прокрустово ложе ПП.

Этот троллинг предпринят мной вне зависимости от моих собственных философских или научных предпочтений, просто из любви к искусству.

----------

Legba (19.02.2014), Фил (19.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Препарировать Германна вообще epic fail, хоть физикой, хоть химией, хоть философией. Просто на утверждение Германна, что учение Сёко Асахары можно отличить от буддадхармы только в рамках германновады я ответил контрутверждением, что материализм, основывающийся на Стандартной модели (которая сама по себе не несет философской нагрузки), в рамках германновады от буддадхармы отличить нельзя, т.к. он вполне вписывается в прокрустово ложе ПП.
> 
> Этот троллинг предпринят мной вне зависимости от моих собственных философских или научных предпочтений, просто из любви к искусству.


Не совсем. 
Я так понимаю, что у СА была некая законченная всеобъемлющая доктрина.
Если он утверждал так, то можно найти в ней брешь (поскольку этого не может быть).

А Стандартная Модель не закончена еще.
Она не описывает гравитацию и темную материю, как их сравнивать можно?

Вот с материализмом или с еще каким субстанционализмом можно сравнить.

А Стандартная модель разве выдвигает что-то в качестве субстанции?

----------


## Alex

> А Стандартная Модель не закончена еще.
> Она не описывает гравитацию и темную материю, как их сравнивать можно?


Совершенно верно, не описывает. Но это в рамках темы не существенно, т.к. ни гипотетические гравитоны, ни темные энергия/материя не годятся на роль пракрти и вписываются в ПП.




> А Стандартная модель разве выдвигает что-то в качестве субстанции?


Так в том-то и дело, что нет! Более того, в её рамках никакая субстанция не нужна. ПП detected!

----------

Tong Po (19.02.2014), Фил (19.02.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Ну так покажите это, продемонстрируйте. Чего ругаться-то?


Что показать? У Вас какое образование?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я так понимаю, что у СА была некая законченная всеобъемлющая доктрина.
> Если он утверждал так, то можно найти в ней брешь (поскольку этого не может быть).


Вряд ли, мне кажется, он многое досочинял по ходу.
Впрочем, буддийский Канон тоже не сразу сложился (и есть мнение, что не целиком при земной жизни Будды).
Просто на Асахару своего Васубандху не нашлось. Для систематизации )))

----------

Фил (19.02.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Всеобщий Атман, близкое человеческому сердцу ошибочное представление - либо единый Бог, без другого, стоящий за феноменальным миром - либо единая Материя-Энергия, без другой, стоящая за феноменальным миром. Либо Бог-Абсолют, либо Материя-Энергия измышляются реальными со своей стороны, независимыми от феноменов: способными  остаться даже тогда, когда нет феноменов. Пустоты же без дхарм (без феноменов)  не бывает: об этом говорится в знаменитой Сутре Сердца. Пустота пуста от самобытия, Бог или Материя не пусты.
> 
> Сёко Асахара учил о Шиве, не о пустоте от самобытия.
> Аум Синрикё не буддизм, а нетрадиционный шиваизм (нео-индуизм).


Да НЕТУ в физике такой теории. НЕТУ. Нету никакой Единой материи, стоящей за феноменами. Наука изучает, описывает закономерности наблюдаемого мира. То есть ищет законы, по которым возникает тот или иной феномен, закономерности, позволяющие предсказать появление или исчезновение некоторых феноменов. При этом нигде не утверждается некоего единого, неделимого, отдельного от своих качеств "атмана". Квантовая же физика так и вообще оперирует ВЕРОЯТНОСТЯМИ. Измерениями, завищами от наблюдателя. О нелокальности слышали чего-нибудь?

----------

Alex (19.02.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> "За миром" - т.е. за различными феноменальными проявлениями материи.
> Сама материя, которая стоит за проявленными феноменами и есть, так сказать, пантеистический бог.
> Который движется, отражает, осознает и все направлено на некий ген.план.
> На прогресс.
> На движение вперед, на развитие к некоему божественному климаксу.
> Ну а куда еще?
> В хаос?
> Это Вы материалистам скажите - затопчут 
> 
> У Маркса даже история - объективный процесс развития от перв.-общинного строя к коммунизму.


Да нет. Не так. Феномен - это то, что дано сознанию. Феномены не тождественны, ни отличны от материи. Феномены - это проявление материи в сознании. Которое, в общем-то, тоже не отдельно, ни тождественно материи. А Маркс и Ленин, к Вашему сведению - не физики. Когда говорят о материализме вовсе не обязательно имеют в виду Маркса, Энгелься и прочих философов. Физические картины мира - это не философские концепции.

----------

Alex (19.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (19.02.2014), Фил (19.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Так в том-то и дело, что нет! Более того, в её рамках никакая субстанция не нужна. ПП detected!





> Да НЕТУ в физике такой теории. НЕТУ. Нету никакой Единой материи, стоящей за феноменами.


Так зачем Вы некое законченное учение с физикой сравниваете?
Физика это не материализм.
Это набор экспериментальных данных описанный с помощью разных теорий с целью выявления закономерностей.
Периодически научная парадигма меняется и все теории рушатся и создаются новые.
Это же не философия.
Там нет субстанции по той причине, что это лежит за пределами физики как науки.
Так же как нет субстанции в географии, например.

А Германн разве что-то про физику говорил?

----------


## Tong Po

> Е.А. Торчинов, однако, поддерживал такое понимание вопроса: объединяя суть учения "школ татхагатагарбхи" (в т.ч. Джонанг) с адвайтой - и чётко отличая такую интерпретацию Дхармы (которую сам исповедовал, и сам считал наилучшей) от феноменологии Асанги.


Торчинов к Пятому Далай Ламе какое отношение имеет?

----------


## Фил

> Физические картины мира - это не философские концепции.


Значит это не материализм?

----------


## Tong Po

> Так зачем Вы некое законченное учение с физикой сравниваете?
> Физика это не материализм.
> Это набор экспериментальных данных описанный с помощью разных теорий с целью выявления закономерностей.
> Периодически научная парадигма меняется и все теории рушатся и создаются новые.
> Это же не философия.
> Там нет субстанции по той причине, что это лежит за пределами физики как науки.
> Так же как нет субстанции в географии, например.
> 
> А Германн разве что-то про физику говорил?


А почему нет? Физика - вполне себе учение. Кроме того, физика как раз описывает мир, то по сути ведёт речь об онтологии. И ровно о том же ведёт речь Германн. Об онтологии. Он же утверждает некую истинно буддийскую онтологию. Вот я и говорю, что современная физика по этому критерию - буддизм.

А про географию Вы верно заметили - Германн, по сути, сводит РЕЛИГИЮ буддизм к географии. Он прсто напросто не понимает, что сама по себе его ПП не несёт никакого сотериологического смысла. Как и география. И физика. Которая не противоречит ПП.

----------

Alex (19.02.2014), Фил (19.02.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Значит это не материализм?


Почему? Это материализм, но не примитивный марксистко-ленинский.

----------

Alex (19.02.2014), Фил (19.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Он прсто напросто не понимает, что сама по себе его ПП не несёт никакого сотериологического смысла. Как и география. И физика. Которая не противоречит ПП.


Я пока не готов это обсуждать, не смогу аргументировать.
Но у меня внутреннее ощущение, что в буддизме никакой сотериологии то и нет.

----------


## Фил

> Почему? Это материализм, но не примитивный марксистко-ленинский.


Там же не утверждается материя как субстанция?
Или да?

А марксистско-ленинский материализм не примитивный!  :Smilie:

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (19.02.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Я пока не готов это обсуждать, не смогу аргументировать.
> Но у меня внутреннее ощущение, что в буддизме никакой сотериологии то и нет.


Есть, есть. Перечитайте Сутру Поворота Колеса Учения.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (19.02.2014), Фил (19.02.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Там же не утверждается материя как субстанция?
> Или да?
> 
> А марксистско-ленинский материализм не примитивный!


У Германна спросите  :Wink:

----------

Фил (19.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А марксистско-ленинский материализм не примитивный!


А какой он? Правда, Ильич любил поспорить, что где-то роднит его с буддийскими диалектиками :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (19.02.2014), Фил (19.02.2014)

----------


## Gakusei

> Претензии не обоснованы.
> 
> Цитировался критикуемый Асахара - где он задаёт теистический монизм, типичный для шиваизма; где прямо говорит об общей сущности буддизма с индуизмом - и Сутра Сердца, в которой указана (по значению текста) именно пустота пустоты; вместе с высказываниями авторитетнейших Гуру - Нагарджуны и Падмасамбхавы - об измышлении самобытия. Ламрим цитировался мной столь часто, что нет смысла специально повторяться (см. 5-й том, стр. 111)
> 
> Сёко Асахара делает утверждения, типичные для шиваизма - по своему значению, диаметрально противоположные принципу пустоты пустоты. Поэтому, Аум Синрикё не подлинное Учение Будды: это нетрадиционный шиваизм, нео-индуизм. Нет подлинной, аутентичной шуньявады.
> 
> Так же, процитировано место, где Сёко Асахара учит диаметрально противоположному Ламриму Чже Цонкапы (и цитируемым Сутрам): чтоб, как спрашивал топикстартер, слева был буддизм, а справа - искажение буддизма Сёко Асахарой. Было чёткое цитирование по существу вопроса.


Вы совсем изолгались, Германн. Была приведена всего одна (одна) цитата про Шиву, которую можно толковать как угодно. Подобных цитат и в буддийских текстах полно. Больше насчёт вашей больной мозоли - ничего не было. Да и то сказать, успешно "отличили" аум от буддизма вы ещё ДО каких бы то ни было цитат. Вам-то они-то вообще без надобности.

Вы утверждали, что якобы лишь вы можете отличить учение Асахары от учения Будды. Между тем, именно вы этого и не можете. Потому что ваш критерий - это мутная "вода в облацех". С вашим методом "искать смысл, не цепляясь за слова" легко можно найти пустоту пустоты где угодно, хоть у Карла Маркса, хоть у Шандора ЛаВея.

----------

Tong Po (20.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Вы совсем изолгались, Германн. Была приведена всего одна (одна) цитата про Шиву, которую можно толковать как угодно. Подобных цитат и в буддийских текстах полно. Больше насчёт вашей больной мозоли - ничего не было. Да и то сказать, успешно "отличили" аум от буддизма вы ещё ДО каких бы то ни было цитат. Вам-то они-то вообще без надобности.


Процитирую ещё раз:

"Все эти души, обладающие формой, являются только точками на вашем пути к Истине. Получается, что Всевышний Бог Шива — тоже одна из таких точек?

Всевышний Бог Шива имеет бесчисленное количество проявлений, обладающих формой, таких как Тело Закона, Тело Вознаграждения, Феноменальное Тело, Сущностное Тело или Тело Алмаза в Мире Страстей, Мире Форм, Мире Без Форм и Маха Нирване. Поэтому мы и можем утверждать, что *он является промежуточными точками, одновременно являясь и конечной точкой*. 

В действительности, таков процесс вашего изменения в ходе духовной практики Четырёх Ступеней Вхождения в Поток Истины. Иначе говоря, в процессе достижения конечной точки или того, что называется «сущностью Победителя в Истине или Будды в глубине самих себя», будут проявляться разные формы и проявления Пяти Накоплений Захваченностей. Это и боги, и Бодхисаттвы, и Будды, и Тело Закона, Тело Вознаграждения, Феноменальное Тело, Сущностное Тело и Тело Алмаза Всевышнего Бога Шивы."

Здесь Сёко Асахара выражает шиваитскую идею: индивидуумы являются проявлениями Шивы, обладающего и самостоятельной реальностью. Идею "всё есть Шива".

Эта идея ("всё есть Шива") логически несовместима, противоположна по значению буддийскому подходу "всё пусто". Отождествление пустоты с самосущим Шивой - это утрата пустоты пустоты.

В буддизме универсальный принцип - несамосущая пустотность.
В шиваизме универсальный принцип - самосущий Шива.
Эти принципы логически несовместимы.

Сёко Асахара шиваит (нетрадиционный: нео-индуист), а не буддист.




> Вы утверждали, что якобы лишь вы можете отличить учение Асахары от учения Будды. Между тем, именно вы этого и не можете. Потому что ваш критерий - это мутная "вода в облацех". С вашим методом "искать смысл, не цепляясь за слова" легко можно найти пустоту пустоты где угодно, хоть у Карла Маркса, хоть у Шандора ЛаВея.


Предложите собственный критерий различения Дхармы и не-Дхармы. Помню, что Вы не можете сказать об отличиях Аум от настоящего буддизма, так как не изучали: а если изучать, то какие критерии различения нужно использовать?

----------

Фил (20.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Пожалуйста, цитаты в студию. Кем предполагается? Хотелось бы услышать, что говорит физика о материи, существующей "безо всяких феноменов" (санкхью не предлагать).


Это говорит не физика, а современная метафизика - близкая многим учёным, невольно выражаемая ими. Физика онтологией не занимается.

----------

Фил (20.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> А марксистско-ленинский материализм не примитивный!


Смотрели интервью с ЕСДЛ на его 75-летие?  :Smilie:  Он там сказал, что хотел вступить в компартию Китая и любит Маркса. Вы с него пример берете?

----------

Фил (20.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Все эти души, обладающие формой, являются только точками на вашем пути к Истине. Получается, что Всевышний Бог Шива — тоже одна из таких точек?
> 
> Всевышний Бог Шива имеет бесчисленное количество проявлений, обладающих формой, таких как Тело Закона, Тело Вознаграждения, Феноменальное Тело, Сущностное Тело или Тело Алмаза в Мире Страстей, Мире Форм, Мире Без Форм и Маха Нирване. Поэтому мы и можем утверждать, что *он является промежуточными точками, одновременно являясь и конечной точкой*. 
> 
> В действительности, таков процесс вашего изменения в ходе духовной практики Четырёх Ступеней Вхождения в Поток Истины. Иначе говоря, в процессе достижения конечной точки или того, что называется «сущностью Победителя в Истине или Будды в глубине самих себя», будут проявляться разные формы и проявления Пяти Накоплений Захваченностей. Это и боги, и Бодхисаттвы, и Будды, и Тело Закона, Тело Вознаграждения, Феноменальное Тело, Сущностное Тело и Тело Алмаза Всевышнего Бога Шивы."


Забавная терминология, но дешифруется легко:
Тело Закона - Дхармакая
Тело Вознаграждения - Самбхогакая
Феноменальное Тело - Нирманакая
Сущностное Тело - Свабхавикакая
Тело Алмаза - Ваджракая
Победитель в Истине - Вирья (или Вира)
Будды в глубине самих себя - вероятно, Татхагата-гарбха
Пять Накоплений Захваченностей - скандхи




> Здесь Сёко Асахара выражает шиваитскую идею: индивидуумы являются проявлениями Шивы, обладающего и самостоятельной реальностью. Идею "всё есть Шива".


Глупости. Это просто такая необычная трансляция идей Уттаратантры (причем, думаю, вполне приемлемая для Японского буддизма, где эти идеи очень даже в ходу).




> он является промежуточными точками, одновременно являясь и конечной точкой


Ну да, истинная сущность, (высшее Я согласно читтаматре) заполняет собой промежутки между воплощениями, являясь одновременно кончной целью.

Что вас смущает? слово "Шива"? просто выбросте его из текста, - ничего не изменится. Все останется по смыслу вполне буддиским, если считать Третий поворот аутентичным буддизму.

----------

Gakusei (19.02.2014), Legba (19.02.2014), Tong Po (20.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (20.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Есть варианты. Раз, два, три. Ну и другие, но ни один из них на "божественный климакс" не тянет.
> 
> Материя, стоящая за феноменами, да еще "осознающая" и "направленная", возможно, интересный философский концепт, но я напомню: речь идет не об отвлеченных философских моделях, а о Стандартной модели. Мой тезис: в рамках германнавады её невозможно отличить от буддизма, т.к. Стандартная модель согласуется с "пустотой пустоты": в ней нет никакой таинственной сущности, стоящей за множественностью феноменов. Ни пракрти, ни чего-либо хотя бы отдаленно на нее похожего в Стандартной модели нет.


Вы ломитесь в открытую дверь. Может ли физик быть буддистом? Ну конечно - может. Физика вовсе не заставляет верить в объективную материю. Прочитайте всё-таки внимательно, что я писал: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post658674

----------

Фил (20.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Ну да, истинная сущность, (высшее Я согласно читтаматре) заполняет собой промежутки между воплощениями, являясь одновременно кончной целью.
> 
> Что вас смущает? слово "Шива"? просто выбросте его из текста, - ничего не изменится. Все останется по смыслу вполне буддиским, если считать Третий поворот аутентичным буддизму.


Это не Читтаматра, а европейская религиозная фантазия о Читтаматре, Третьем Повороте и т.д. Алаи индивидуальны. Искать в буддизме Бога - странное занятие, когда учение о Боге можно отыскать в ближайшей церкви или синагоге.

----------

Фил (20.02.2014)

----------


## Gakusei

> "Все эти души, обладающие формой, являются только точками...
> 
> Всевышний Бог Шива имеет бесчисленное количество проявлений, ... *он является промежуточными точками, одновременно являясь и конечной точкой*. 
> 
> в процессе достижения конечной точки или того, что называется «сущностью Победителя в Истине или Будды в глубине самих себя»


Ничего несовместимого с вашей больной мозолью здесь нет. Как минимум: невозможно доказать обратное (если, конечно, подходить к вопросу добросовестно, а не притягивать всё за уши к собственным взглядам). Но и вы не пытались, одной довольно тёмной цитаты вам достаточно для громких заявлений.




> Предложите собственный критерий различения Дхармы и не-Дхармы. Помню, что Вы не можете сказать об отличиях Аум от настоящего буддизма, так как не изучали: а если изучать, то какие критерии различения нужно использовать?


Уже многократно об этом говорил, в т.ч. вам. С вас всё как с гуся вода.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Алаи индивидуальны.


А где там сказано, что они не индивидуальны?

Герман, вы ужасно милый Дон-Кихот. Но может уже хватит сражаться с ветряными мельницами? при том, что у вашего прототипа хоть мельницы были реальными, он лишь приписывал им качество "быть великанами". А ваши мельницы исключительно у вас в голове.

----------


## Германн

> Ничего несовместимого с вашей больной мозолью здесь нет. Как минимум: невозможно доказать обратное (если, конечно, подходить к вопросу добросовестно, а не притягивать всё за уши к собственным взглядам). Но и вы не пытались, одной довольно тёмной цитаты вам достаточно для громких заявлений.
> 
> 
> 
> Уже многократно об этом говорил, в т.ч. вам. С вас всё как с гуся вода.


По существу - ничего. 
Как всегда.  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

> А где там сказано, что они не индивидуальны?
> 
> Герман, вы ужасно милый Дон-Кихот. Но может уже хватит сражаться с ветряными мельницами? при том, что у вашего прототипа хоть мельницы были реальными, он лишь приписывал им качество "быть великанами". А ваши мельницы исключительно у вас в голове.


Традиционный буддизм концепции Бога-Абсолюта в себе не содержит, индийские  шиваиты (цитировал Б.П. Пандита) тоже прекрасно понимают, что Виджнянавада - вовсе не теизм.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> (цитировал Б.П. Пандита)


вы не ответили на вопрос

----------


## Gakusei

> По существу - ничего. 
> Как всегда.


Ой, из-за этого глубоко обоснованного мнения я наверно должен заявить, что мне наконец надоело общаться на этом форуме и надо срочно заняться важной работой...  И через пару часов снова вернуться  :Wink:

----------


## Legba

> Забавная терминология, но дешифруется легко:
> Ну да, истинная сущность, (высшее Я согласно читтаматре) заполняет собой промежутки между воплощениями, являясь одновременно кончной целью.
> 
> Что вас смущает? слово "Шива"? просто выбросте его из текста, - ничего не изменится. Все останется по смыслу вполне буддиским, если считать Третий поворот аутентичным буддизму.


Фуф. Спасибо. Я не одинок.
Дешифровку я уже давал, не помогло.))
И про читтаматру намекал - тоже не помогло.

И в конце концов - есть ведь непробиваемый аргумент:
*Секо Асахара не признан ЕСДЛ*.
Справедливости ради надо признать, кстати, что в отличии от многих японских иерархов,
Секо Асахара хотя бы встречался с ЕСДЛ (пять раз) и делал подношения его монастырю (говорят - 2 лимона, но точно неизвестно).

----------

Gakusei (19.02.2014), Tong Po (20.02.2014), Аурум (20.02.2014), Дондог (31.07.2016), Сергей Хос (19.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

В общей, дорогой наш Дон-Кишот, успокойтесь уже: формальный критерий может быть, а может и отсутствовать, не в нем дело. Будьте проще, берите пример с Анаами Бабы (уже цитировал как-то, извиняюсь за баян))):

"Брось ты этих кришнаитов, Анаами Дасс! - не выдержал как-то Баба. - Это ложное учение".
"То есть оно не способно привести к просветлению?"
"Ну, это ты загнул! Если я называю учение ложным, это не значит, что оно не способно привести к просветлению, - высказался Баба, - потому что к просветлению может привести все, что угодно"
"С какой же стати мне тогда бросать кришнаитов?!"
"Потому что это ложное учение, тупица!"
"То есть, - вкрадчиво спросил Анаами Дасс, - вы хотите сказать, что кришнаиты - дураки?"
"Заметь, Анаами Дасс, - поднял палец Баба, - не я это сказал!"

----------

Legba (20.02.2014), Аурум (20.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (20.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (20.02.2014), Нико (20.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Нет, ну понятно - с Германном круглый год - весна, но как же благородным донам не устаёт с ним спорить?  :Wink:

----------

Gakusei (20.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Смотрели интервью с ЕСДЛ на его 75-летие?  Он там сказал, что хотел вступить в компартию Китая и любит Маркса. Вы с него пример берете?


нет, я не материалист. Но материализм - действительно очень древнее и всесторонне проработанное учение, гораздо более древнее, чем буддизм.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (20.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

А я вот чего то не понимаю суть претензий к Германну.
Разве пустота действительно не пуста от самобытия?
Если нет - то это нигилизм, суть - тот же догматизм.
Или что-то еще здесь?

----------

Германн (21.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> нет, я не материалист. Но материализм - действительно очень древнее и всесторонне проработанное учение, гораздо более древнее, чем буддизм.


Материализм-- учение про то, как обезьяна взяла палку?

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> нет, я не материалист. Но материализм - действительно очень древнее и всесторонне проработанное учение, гораздо более древнее, чем буддизм.


Согласна. Хотя..  Между материализмом и идеализмом я, наверное, выберу срединный путь.  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (20.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Материализм-- учение про то, как обезьяна взяла палку?


Нет, это - биология и зоология.
Материализм - это учение о том, что в основе всего лежит 1 субстанция (монизм) в данном случае - материя.
Это: Чарвака (школа Локаята), Эпикур, Демокрит, Фалес, Анаксимандр, Анаксимен.
Кстати, в Древней Греции именно Эпикура считали Главным Философом, а вовсе не Платона или какого то проходного Аристотеля  :Smilie:  (по свидетельству Диогена Лаэрция)

Если за 1 субстанцию взять не материю, а идею - получится идеалистический монизм.
Это - Кашмирский Шиваизм (то же самое, только в профиль)

----------

Aion (21.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2014), Эделизи (25.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Согласна. Хотя..  Между материализмом и идеализмом я, наверное, выберу срединный путь.


 Есть еще дуализм, плюрализм.
Срединный путь - это между всеми "измами".
Буддизм - он "изм" по недоразумению  :Smilie:

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (20.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Сообщение от Фил
> 
> 
> Там же не утверждается материя как субстанция?
> Или да?
> 
> 
> У Германна спросите


Кстати, Лавуазье ведь утверждал бесконечную делимость и вечность материи, на чем и основывается "закон сохранения энергии"
То есть в физике, все таки, подразумевается субстанциональность материи.
Или сейчас уже что-то новое есть?
Или нет?

----------


## Tong Po

> Кстати, Лавуазье ведь утверждал бесконечную делимость и вечность материи, на чем и основывается "закон сохранения энергии"
> То есть в физике, все таки, подразумевается субстанциональность материи.
> Или сейчас уже что-то новое есть?
> Или нет?


Физика развивается. И, потом, а с чего вдруг вечность стала подразумевать субстанциональность?

З.Ы. Кстати, раз уж так хочется рассмотреть именно какую-то философию, то давайте рассмотрим Ницше, например. ИМХО, он критерию Германна не противоречит...

----------

Фил (20.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Физика развивается. И, потом, а с чего вдруг вечность стала подразумевать субстанциональность?


 Бесконечная делимость и неуничтожимость материи - что это как не субстанциональность?
Получается это единственная пребывающая категория.




> З.Ы. Кстати, раз уж так хочется рассмотреть именно какую-то философию, то давайте рассмотрим Ницше, например. ИМХО, он критерию Германна не противоречит...


Ницше - не очень хороший пример для рассмотрения, поскольку его труды афористичны и практически нет систематической проработки.
Поэтому Ницше можно натянуть на что угодно, что мы и видим на примере Третьего Рейха.

У Ницше нет как таковой онтологии, он этим не занимался, хотя Вечное Возвращение очень похоже на Буддийскую догму самсары. 

Давайте кого нибудь другого?
Можно Дэвида Юма. Он действительно, не только критерию Германна не противоречит, но и Буддизму вообще, по моему.

А еще кто-то есть, кто бы утверждал отсутствие субстанциональности?
Только пирроников знаю, которые ни утверждали ни не-утварждали, ни отрицали ни не-отрицали (тетралемма  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Tong Po

> Бесконечная делимость и неуничтожимость материи - что это как не субстанциональность?
> Получается это единственная пребывающая категория.
> 
> 
> Ницше - не очень хороший пример для рассмотрения, поскольку его труды афористичны и практически нет систематической проработки.
> Поэтому Ницше можно натянуть на что угодно, что мы и видим на примере Третьего Рейха.
> 
> У Ницше нет как таковой онтологии, он этим не занимался, хотя Вечное Возвращение очень похоже на Буддийскую догму самсары. 
> 
> ...



Нет. Несубстанциональность. С чего бы это? Вечная делимость=вечные изменения. Какая уж тут субстанциальность?! Дело в том, что человеческая мысль давным давно шагнула настолько далеко от средневековых тибетских методичек... Ну нету давно уже того примитивизма, который рассматривают классические прасангиковские тексты. Нету.
Эда уж нет. Именно Ницше давайте и именно потому, что он НЕ ПРОТИВОРЕЧИТ ПП. А что касается того, что он почти не занимался он онтологией... Так и Будда ей, ИМХО, не занимался ( и вообще я с Юмом меньше знаком  :Smilie: ). А что касается "натянуть на что угодно", то об этом и речь - германновскую ПП можно натянуть на что угодно. И на Третий Рейх тоже.

З.В. Впрочем, можно и Юма. Рассматривайте - я почитаю  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (20.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Именно Ницше давайте и именно потому, что он НЕ ПРОТИВОРЕЧИТ ПП. А что касается того, что он почти не занимался он онтологией... Так и Будда ей, ИМХО, не занимался


 Кстати да. Будда не занимался онтологией.
Ницше не противоречит ПП действительно в той мере, что ему эта ПП как-то параллельна  :Smilie: 
Так я понял Сёко Асахара как раз именно утверждал что-то атмано-подобное, в отличие от Ницще.

Можно сравнить с любым философом, который субстанцию утверждает, Платон/Плотин например.
Это понятно, что это не буддизм.

А с человеком, который этой темой вообще не занимался, как сравнивать?

----------


## Фил

Я к тому, чтобы сравнивать какие то сравнимые понятия.
Т.е. например воззрения, где утверждается атман либо анатман.
Можно сравнивать буддизм с индуистскими даршанами, с локаятой.
Можно с Платоном, Марксом, Эпикуром.

С Ницше и Шопенгауэром бессмысленно сравнивать, потому что это несравнимо.
А с Сёко Асахарой можно, потому что он из этого ряда (на словах естественно)

----------


## Нико

> Так я понял Сёко Асахара как раз именно утверждал что-то атмано-подобное, в отличие от Ницще.



Имхо, Асахару не сильно волновали вопросы глубокой философии. Да и как иначе? Если он провозгласил себя реинкарнаций аж нескольких пророков из разных религий?

----------

Фил (20.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Имхо, Асахару не сильно волновали вопросы глубокой философии. Да и как иначе? Если он провозгласил себя реинкарнаций аж нескольких пророков из разных религий?


Это все понятно. Но какое то мозаичное панно он слепил и из буддизма в том числе.
А почему не буддизм это?  
а потому что атман!

----------


## Нико

> Это все понятно. Но какое то мозаичное панно он слепил и из буддизма в том числе.
> А почему не буддизм это?  
> а потому что атман!


Не знаю. Когда я думаю про АУМ, в голове возникает образ гуру, всего в розовом, а мозаичное панно не возникает :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tong Po

> Я к тому, чтобы сравнивать какие то сравнимые понятия.
> Т.е. например воззрения, где утверждается атман либо анатман.
> Можно сравнивать буддизм с индуистскими даршанами, с локаятой.
> Можно с Платоном, Марксом, Эпикуром.
> 
> С Ницше и Шопенгауэром бессмысленно сравнивать, потому что это несравнимо.
> А с Сёко Асахарой можно, потому что он из этого ряда (на словах естественно)


А я к тому, что германновский критерий не работает. И, потом, почему это Ницше и Шопенгауэр несравнимые понятия? Это - философия и Германн утверждает, что нашёл именно философский критерий. Так что всё ОК. А сравнивать с заведомо непроходящими по этому критерию даршанами зачем? И, потом, поймите же уже наконец, что такой атман, какой отрицается в самых древних мадхъямаковских трактатах уже даже во многих современных индуистских течениях не принимается.

----------

Фил (21.02.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Это все понятно. Но какое то мозаичное панно он слепил и из буддизма в том числе.
> А почему не буддизм это?  
> а потому что атман!


 Да нет же!!!! Атмана, отрицаемого в классических мадхъямаковских трактатах, думаю, и у Асахары нет. Мне кажется, что у него вообще есть всё что угодно. И в то же время нет чего угодно. Надо сОтЕРИОЛОГИЮ смотреть. Тут-то собака-то и зарыта... Он ведь секту имени себя любимого создавал... По фиг ему до онтологии было. Он любую мог проговаривать. В зависимости от ситуации.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (20.02.2014), Нико (20.02.2014), Фил (21.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> И, потом, поймите же уже наконец, что такой атман, какой отрицается в самых древних мадхъямаковских трактатах уже даже во многих современных индуистских течениях не принимается.


Ой ли? Шиву и лингамы его ещё никто пока не отменял.

----------


## Tong Po

> Ой ли? Шиву и лингамы его ещё никто пока не отменял.



И что?

----------


## Нико

> И что?


А то, что атманы в индуизме как были, так и остались.

----------

Фил (21.02.2014)

----------


## Сурья

> Добрый день.
> Такая ситуация, очень хороший доверчивый человек во всему попал в секту. Нужно срочно вытаскивать, хотя может и поздно.
> Сюда пишу потому что по предварительным данным это "Аум Синрикё". В открытых источниках написано:
> 
> Собственно я прошу о следующем:
>  Возможно кто-то сталкивался с такой ситуацией, очень нужны советы. Какие отличия ярко отличают эту штуку от настоящего учения? Как можно гарантированно опознать оно ли это? Противоречия в той "сектантской версии" на которые можно было бы сделать упор. Нужен специалист (но не прямо сейчас) что бы изучить насколько то что там начитывают перепутано/неправильно/опасно.
> Так же пишут что они "Фактически людей доводят до психического самоуничтожения" - как это распознать, поймать, уличить в этом?


А что АУМ СЕНРИКЁ до сих пор действует? Помню старину Асахару, в начале 90-х это был прорыв,его передачи транслировались по радио России на всю страну,по моему он даже в Госдуме выступал с каким то обращением, и был в хороших отношениях со многими депутатами нашей Госдумы.Интересно он из тюрьмы вышел, ему по моему на всю катушку дали, лет 25 строгого режима.

----------


## Нико

> А что АУМ СЕНРИКЁ до сих пор действует? Помню старину Асахару, в начале 90-х это был прорыв,его передачи транслировались по радио России на всю страну,по моему он даже в Госдуме выступал с каким то обращением, и был в хороших отношениях со многими депутатами нашей Госдумы.Интересно он из тюрьмы вышел, ему по моему на всю катушку дали, лет 25 строгого режима.


А он разве ещё не помер???

----------


## Legba

> А он разве ещё не помер???


Его, сколь я понимаю, все собираются казнить - и все никак))

----------

Нико (20.02.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Ой ли? Шиву и лингамы его ещё никто пока не отменял.


Да брось. "Шива" какого-нибудь кашмирского пандиты, и "Шива" простого индийского крестьянина - вовсе не одно и тоже.
Само по себе использование _слова_ ни о чем не говорит. Тем более, что слово просто значит "благоприятный".
Вопрос в том - что тот или иной гуру вкладывает в это слово.
А так - сама понимаешь буддийский "Бхайрава" и индуистский "Бхайрава" - далеко не одно и тоже.)))

----------

Aion (21.02.2014), Tong Po (21.02.2014), Аурум (20.02.2014), Ашвария (21.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (20.02.2014), Фил (21.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

> Да брось. "Шива" какого-нибудь кашмирского пандиты, и "Шива" простого индийского крестьянина - вовсе не одно и тоже.
> Само по себе использование _слова_ ни о чем не говорит. Тем более, что слово просто значит "благоприятный".
> Вопрос в том - что тот или иной гуру вкладывает в это слово.
> А так - сама понимаешь буддийский "Бхайрава" и индуистский "Бхайрава" - далеко не одно и тоже.)))


Относительно Бхайравы Вы конечно правы.
А вот относительно того, какое значение вкладывали проповедники Сёко Асахары [про него лично не могу судить никак, поскольку не знакома], - то оно ближе к тому, что называется "разрушитель", и никакого даже оттенка понятия Ишвара (Любовь, Мир, Истина, Дхарма, Ненасилие - его сущность; Индуизм; а Шива есть Ишвара однозначно, и более того, 108 Имён, а не только Рудра [примерно "ревущий", есть ипостась разрушающая, а есть изначальная: миротворящая, см.РудраХридаяУпанишада]). Что в общем они практически и представили в конечном итоге.
Совсем не думаю, что такое Буддизм оправдывает, ибо это невежество со стороны последователей Сёко Асахары, как минимум.
Да, и ещё: довольно странно звучала пранава [изначальный слог АУМ] с уст тех кого на радио транслировали тогда: А - это совсем не эта Мантра. "Двойной" или "развёрнутый" слог ОМ тоже иначе звучит. Потому и говорила раньше про "нью-эйдж".

И да, слово "Шивам" значит "Благой", Вы правы. Даже для неписьменного крестьянина. И ШиваЛингам для него есть Стержень Мироздания и "всему голова".

----------


## Tong Po

> А то, что атманы в индуизме как были, так и остались.


А прочитать внимательно, что именно я писал не судьба?

----------

Aion (21.02.2014), Alex (21.02.2014), Фил (21.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> А я к тому, что германновский критерий не работает. И, потом, почему это Ницше и Шопенгауэр несравнимые понятия? Это - философия и Германн утверждает, что нашёл именно философский критерий. Так что всё ОК.


Но ведь если философия 
_не противоречит_ 
какому-то критерию, то это не значит, что она 
_автоматически ему удовлетворяет_?
Германн вроде такого и не говорил, по моему?

----------

Германн (24.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (21.02.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Но ведь если философия 
> _не противоречит_ 
> какому-то критерию, то это не значит, что она 
> _автоматически ему удовлетворяет_?
> Германн вроде такого и не говорил, по моему?


Не знаю. Думаю, что, если не противоречит, значит вполне может и удовлетворять. А может и нет. Смотря как именно интерпретировать. Критерий Германна - НЕДОСТАТОЧЕН. Более того - он крайне узкий и неполный даже в рамках буддизма.

----------

Сергей Хос (21.02.2014), Фил (21.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Не знаю. Думаю, что, если не противоречит, значит вполне может и удовлетворять. А может и нет. Смотря как именно интерпретировать. Критерий Германна - НЕДОСТАТОЧЕН. Более того - он крайне узкий и неполный даже в рамках буддизма.


Бинарная логика имеет ограниченную область применения.
Тут лучше пользоваться хотя бы триадой: удовлетворяет, не-удовлетворяет, неопределено (неприменимо).

А как Вы думаете, какой еще может быть критерий буддизма?
Или его вообще как такового нет?
Потому что буддизмов много?

----------


## Tong Po

> Бинарная логика имеет ограниченную область применения.
> Тут лучше пользоваться хотя бы триадой: удовлетворяет, не-удовлетворяет, неопределено (неприменимо).
> 
> А как Вы думаете, какой еще может быть критерий буддизма?
> Или его вообще как такового нет?
> Потому что буддизмов много?


Да уже сто раз писал и не только я. Критерием буддисткой ФИЛОСОФИИ является СОВОКУПНОСТЬ Четырёх печатей, как она изложена в СУТРАХ ( не в лекциях!).

Критериями буддизма как РЕЛИГИИ, ИМХО, в добавок к этому является- наличие хотя бы четырёх монахов в деноминации с чистой упасампадой (а, значит, и наличие Винайи - буддийской, то есть на сегодняшний день - либо сарвастивадинской, либо тхеравадинской), обязательно наличие буддистской сотериологии, то есть либо - достижение ниббаны, либо достижение аннутаоа самъяк самбодхи, чтобы, опять-таки, достичь ниббаны вместе со всеми чувствующими существами. Причём нирвана должна пониматься именно в смысле, изложенном Благословенным в сутрах.

----------

Alex (21.02.2014), Фил (21.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

Вот это достойный ответ!

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А как Вы думаете, какой еще может быть критерий буддизма?
> Или его вообще как такового нет?
> Потому что буддизмов много?


Так вроде всё ясно: Прибежище в Трёх Драгоценностях, признание Трилакшаны плюс трансцендентной нирваны (Четыре Печати), причинно-зависимое происхождение на условном уровне.

Это общее для всех буддийских религий, пусть даже тхеравадинские источники больше тяготеют к нигилизму в трактовках, а махаянские в целом - к этернализму в трактовках.

Если какие-нибудь адвайтисты примут Прибежище в Трёх Драгоценностях как основное - то они будут вполне себе буддисты.

----------

Tong Po (21.02.2014), Фил (21.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

Я понял, наконец, в чем была суть холивара  :Smilie: 
Германн хотел выдвинуть универсальный критерий оценки принадлежности любого учения к буддизму.
А универсального быть не может.
Я расценивал его, как один из прочих.

----------

Alex (21.02.2014), Сергей Хос (21.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Да уже сто раз писал и не только я. Критерием буддисткой ФИЛОСОФИИ является СОВОКУПНОСТЬ Четырёх печатей, как она изложена в СУТРАХ *( не в лекциях!).*


Вы претендуете на единственно верное понимание Сутр. Я же приписываю верную трактовку Сутр *традиции*. Буддизм не является религией Книги, где текст выступает арбитром: кроме Дхармы принимают Прибежище в Сангхе. Согласно Кедруб Дже, способность самостоятельно понимать тексты - одна из высших сиддх. Лично я высшими сиддхами не обладаю: поэтому, начитаю с лекций, продолжаю школьными комментариями, откуда беру ключи к интерпретации первоисточников. (В буддологии, такой же принцип предлагает О.О. Розенберг. Иначе в тексты будут "вчитываться" небуддийские значения.)




> Да уже сто раз писал и не только я. Критерием буддисткой ФИЛОСОФИИ является *СОВОКУПНОСТЬ Четырёх печатей*, как она изложена в СУТРАХ ( не в лекциях!).


Из совокупности у Вас выпадает пустотность. Когда слово "пустота" становится синонимом Бога-Абсолюта, когда Парашунья то же самое, что Парашива - совокупности Печатей больше нет. Это уже не Будда-Дхарма.

Вы цитируете: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post595120

"все явления предстают как *пустые*;
всё составное непостоянно; 
[все явления необходимо] постигать как [обладающие характеристикой] страдания;
[нирвана предстает как] естественно обладающая *свободой от всех умопостроений*"

Явления в Вашей интерпретации не пустые - за ними скрывается всеобщая Сущность, реальная со своей стороны - а когда Парашунья то же, что Парашива, это умопостроение о самосущем.

Ортодоксальный буддизм учит о пустоте от самобытия. Ницше, физика - не учат пустоте от самобытия; поэтому не буддизм. Учения же именно о пустоте (а не любые учения вообще!) несовместимые с пустотой пустоты - не Будда-Дхарма.

Ваша же "пустота" - она же аспект самосущего Абсолюта - совместима с сотнями теистических учений. Такая "совокупность печатей" - фикция, она не отличает Будда-Дхарму от не-Дхармы.

----------


## Аурум

> Из совокупности у Вас выпадает пустотность. Когда слово "пустота" становится синонимом Бога-Абсолюта, когда Парашунья то же самое, что Парашива - совокупности Печатей больше нет. Это уже не Будда-Дхарма.
> 
> Вы цитируете: 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post595120
> 
> "все явления предстают как *пустые*;
> всё составное непостоянно; 
> [все явления необходимо] постигать как [обладающие характеристикой] страдания;
> [нирвана предстает как] естественно обладающая *свободой от всех умопостроений*"
> ...


*Германн*, с чего вы взяли, что в цитатах *Tong Po* явления не пустые, а слово "пустота" становится синонимом Бога-Абсолюта? Мне кажется, тут вы уже фантазируете и приписываете оппоненту то, что он не имел ввиду.

----------

Tong Po (21.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Я понял, наконец, в чем была суть холивара 
> Германн хотел выдвинуть универсальный критерий оценки принадлежности любого учения к буддизму.
> А универсального быть не может.
> Я расценивал его, как один из прочих.


Когда отвергается традиция (обеспечивающая передачу верной интерпретации через сотни и тысячи лет), тексты Сутр и Тантр трактуются произвольно. Нет голого текста, который бы сам за себя говорил. Есть интерпретации первоисточников: которые либо находятся в согласии с живой традицией (с объяснениями Учителей, с современными лекциями), либо произвольны. 

Можно следовать ортодоксальным Учителям; можно не-ортодоксальным (но результаты будут разными).

----------

Фил (21.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> *Германн*, с чего вы взяли, что в цитатах *Tong Po* явления не пустые, а слово "пустота" становится синонимом Бога-Абсолюта? Мне кажется, тут вы уже фантазируете и приписываете оппоненту то, что он не имел ввиду.


Он разделяет философию Долпопы-Таранатхи.

UPD:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post618407
"Сущность могла бы проявиться только опираясь на качества, а качества – опираясь на сущность. Такие качества или такая сущность не могут иметь никакой самосущности или истинного существования. Однако, качества Будды не таковы."

+ Тот же автор, в той же книге:

"Совершенно существующая природа, это абсолютное отсутствие сущности в том смысле, что это отсутствие сущности, которая является Абсолютом; другими словами ее сущность не концептуальна. Сущность неконцептуальной Мудрости Ума не может быть схвачена концептуальным умом, и с точки зрения концептуального ума она не имеет сущности; со своей собственной точки зрения – это Абсолютная Реальность."

----------


## Германн

> признание Трилакшаны


Где с анатманом постоянные проблемы.

----------


## Германн

> Да нет же!!!! Атмана, отрицаемого в классических мадхъямаковских трактатах, думаю, и у Асахары нет.


Конечно, есть: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post658758

----------


## Германн

> Отличительные признаки буддизма - это СОВОКУПНОСТЬ Четырёх Печатей, изложенных в СУТРАХ. А не одна-единственная пустота пустоты.


Нет никакой совокупности Печатей без пустоты пустоты.
Если пустота самосуща - это индуистский Атман, отрицаемый изначально.

----------

Фил (21.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> С вашим методом "искать смысл, не цепляясь за слова" легко можно найти пустоту пустоты где угодно, хоть у Карла Маркса, хоть у Шандора ЛаВея.


Они не учили шуньяваде. Доктринальная совместимость с пустотой пустоты - это критерий различения учений о пустотности. Где подлинная пустота, а где лишь слово, с  устранением буддийского значения.

----------


## Германн

_Сообщение от Сергей Хос:

Забавная терминология, но дешифруется легко:
Ну да, истинная сущность, (высшее Я согласно читтаматре) заполняет собой промежутки между воплощениями, являясь одновременно кончной целью.

Что вас смущает? слово "Шива"? просто выбросте его из текста, - ничего не изменится. Все останется по смыслу вполне буддиским, если считать Третий поворот аутентичным буддизму._




> Фуф. Спасибо. Я не одинок.
> Дешифровку я уже давал, не помогло.))
> И про читтаматру намекал - тоже не помогло.


Способность воспринять Учение Будды есть не у всех: Будда-Дарма не обязательно интересна. Не всем нужно именно сверх-мирское Учение. Многим европейцам ближе всеобщая, реальная со своей стороны сущность - единый, без другого, Абсолют. Бог будет найден где угодно, если есть духовная потребность верить в Бога, в самосущий Абсолют.

Поэтому, Е.С. Далай-Лама говорил: 

"У вас есть собственные религиозные традиции, уходящие корнями в иудаизм и христианство. Гораздо лучше и безопаснее для вас придерживаться своей традиционной религии, нежели переходить в другую веру".

Если Третий Поворот понимается как поворот к вере в Бога-Абсолют, что тут можно сделать?

----------

Фил (21.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> А где там сказано, что они не индивидуальны?
> 
> Герман, вы ужасно милый Дон-Кихот. Но может уже хватит сражаться с ветряными мельницами? при том, что у вашего прототипа хоть мельницы были реальными, он лишь приписывал им качество "быть великанами". А ваши мельницы исключительно у вас в голове.


Будда не учил абсурду. Если алаи не индивидуальны, как же Будда Пробудился, когда я ещё омрачён? Если Будда действительно Пробудился, очистив алаю-без-другой - то моя алая тоже полностью очищена. Это не так: значит, всеобщая алая невозможна.

----------

Фил (21.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

Друзья, я действительно не могу больше писать. 
Всем удачи и счастья! Спасибо за интересное общение!

----------


## Нико

> Друзья, я действительно не могу больше писать. 
> Всем удачи и счастья! Спасибо за интересное общение!


И Вам спасибо! До встречи сегодня вечером! (ЗЫ. Мир полон маленьких алай :Wink:

----------

Alex (21.02.2014), Германн (23.02.2014), Кузьмич (22.02.2014), Фил (21.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если алаи не индивидуальны, как же Будда Пробудился, когда я ещё омрачён? Если Будда действительно Пробудился, очистив алаю-без-другой - то моя алая тоже полностью очищена. Это не так: значит, всеобщая алая невозможна.


Согласно некоторым будд. школам, "базовая алая" каждого из существ изначально чиста, и тем не менее они сами омрачены привнесенными загрязнениями.
Поэтому ваша логика - "если алая очищена, значит существо уже будда" - с т.зр. этих буддийских школ несостоятельна.
Либо вам придется признать их небуддийскими (в частности, ньингма и кагью).

----------

Tong Po (21.02.2014), Карма Палджор (21.02.2014), Фил (21.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Согласно некоторым будд. школам, "базовая алая" каждого из существ изначально чиста, и тем не менее они сами омрачены привнесенными загрязнениями.


На Санкхью чем-то похоже :Smilie: 




> Либо вам придется признать их небуддийскими (в частности, ньингма и кагью).


А вот это интересно!

----------


## Tong Po

> Конечно, есть: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post658758



Ну и где же? По этим цитатам мало понятно, что именно имеет в виду Асахара.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вы претендуете на единственно верное понимание Сутр. Я же приписываю верную трактовку Сутр *традиции*. Буддизм не является религией Книги, где текст выступает арбитром: кроме Дхармы принимают Прибежище в Сангхе. Согласно Кедруб Дже, способность самостоятельно понимать тексты - одна из высших сиддх. Лично я высшими сиддхами не обладаю: поэтому, начитаю с лекций, продолжаю школьными комментариями, откуда беру ключи к интерпретации первоисточников. (В буддологии, такой же принцип предлагает О.О. Розенберг. Иначе в тексты будут "вчитываться" небуддийские значения.)
> 
> 
> Из совокупности у Вас выпадает пустотность. Когда слово "пустота" становится синонимом Бога-Абсолюта, когда Парашунья то же самое, что Парашива - совокупности Печатей больше нет. Это уже не Будда-Дхарма.
> 
> Вы цитируете: 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post595120
> 
> "все явления предстают как *пустые*;
> ...



Германн, у Вас тяжёлое обострение, да? Лекарств не выслать? А? Можете мне процитировать, где именно я:

1. "претендуете на единственно верное понимание Сутр. "

2. Где именно у МЕНЯ "Из совокупности у Вас выпадает пустотность. "

3. Где именно я утверждаю, что "слово "пустота" становится синонимом Бога-Абсолюта".

4. Где Я пишу, что "Явления ...не пустые - за ними скрывается всеобщая Сущность"

5. Откуда Вам известно ( МЕНЯ процитируйте), что "пустота" - она же аспект самосущего Абсолюта."?


Если Вы этого не сделаете ( сКОНКРЕТНЫМи цитатами - причём не с Вашей мутью, а с моими), то я Вас буду считать наглым ЛЖЕЦОМ.

Прошу Вас сделать это незамедлительно ( как зайдёте на форум). Либо принесите мне публичные извинения. Иначе, кроме того, что я буду считать Вас лжецом, я буду добиваться Вашего бана.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вот это интересно!


А что вас удивляет? ньингма и кагью - в сущности, жентонг, только не такой радикальный, как в джонанг.

----------

Tong Po (21.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (21.02.2014), Фил (22.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2014)

----------


## Legba

Рука бойцов колоть устала...
Я неожиданно задался вопросом.
Вот Будда проповедует, это фиксируется как Сутра.
При проповеди присутствовало неисчислимое число существ - как людей, так и нелюдей.
В расчете на всю эту толпу, Будда произносит проповедь.
Однако. Проходит лет 500, и выясняется, что понять этот текст типа невозможно без комментария...
ОК. А потом проходит еще лет 500 - и уже и комментарий невозможно понять без комментария.

Вот скажите мне - Будда что, изначально говорил так непонятно, что без комментариев никак? Вроде как-то несострадательно...
А Нагарджуна - писал специально понепонятнее? Тоже чтобы никто не вкурил?

Вот неясно - то ли дискурс изначально очень мутный, то ли служители традиции представляют его мутным,
дабы удержать насиженные места. Кстати говоря, тхераваддины вот спокойно читают Сутры, и ничо, понимают.
Но вот у "тибетцев" как-то все внезапно сложно.

----------

Alex (21.02.2014), Lion Miller (22.02.2014), Tong Po (21.02.2014), Фил (22.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (22.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Рука бойцов колоть устала...
> Я неожиданно задался вопросом.
> Вот Будда проповедует, это фиксируется как Сутра.
> При проповеди присутствовало неисчислимое число существ - как людей, так и нелюдей.
> В расчете на всю эту толпу, Будда произносит проповедь.
> Однако. Проходит лет 500, и выясняется, что понять этот текст типа невозможно без комментария...
> ОК. А потом проходит еще лет 500 - и уже и комментарий невозможно понять без комментария.
> 
> Вот скажите мне - Будда что, изначально говорил так непонятно, что без комментариев никак? Вроде как-то несострадательно...
> ...


Может, у нас карма просто такая мутная? Во времена Будды вон как архатства пачками достигали :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Кстати говоря, тхераваддины вот спокойно читают Сутры, и ничо, понимают.


Когда речь об условных истинах - вроде бы везде всё всем понятно, а вот насчёт истин абсолютных - нет. У тех же тхеравадинов существенные внутренние проблемы с общим знаменателем насчёт абсолютной истины в виде ниббаны.

Нелёгкое это дело - за внеконцептуальные штукенции рубиться и концептуально определять, где правильные внеконцептуальные штукенции, а где - неправильные, ненашенские  :Wink:

----------

Legba (21.02.2014), Tong Po (22.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (22.02.2014), Нико (21.02.2014), Сергей Хос (21.02.2014), Фил (22.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кстати говоря, тхераваддины вот спокойно читают Сутры, и ничо, понимают.
> Но вот у "тибетцев" как-то все внезапно сложно.


дык на то ж она и МАХА яна )))

----------

Legba (21.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (22.02.2014), Нико (21.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Может, у нас карма просто такая мутная? Во времена Будды вон как архатства пачками достигали


а может у тибетцев она такая странная? недаром когда винаю приносили в Тибет - не могли  ее нормально запомнить и восстанавливали инодна даже с помощью логики и анализа.
свою страну потеряли. Тут не только карма виновата. привнесли то, чего не было. а грамотностью как-то и их самих похоже и обидели.

И не над оговорит ьчто я пошел уверенно в сторону "скептиков"  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> дык на то ж она и МАХА яна )))


Ох. Знал я одну Яну

----------


## Legba

> Ох. Знал я одну Яну


Прямо МАХА была?))
Один эзотерический знакомый (не лишенный, впрочем, чувства юмора) любил говаривать про девушек: "с такооой муладхарой".

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Прямо МАХА была?)).


Маха и Яна - это две разные женщины!  :Wink:

----------

Legba (21.02.2014), Карма Палджор (22.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (22.02.2014), Сергей Хос (22.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (22.02.2014)

----------


## Кузьмич

> дык на то ж она и МАХА яна )))





> Ох. Знал я одну Яну


И что, маху дали?

----------


## Neroli

ну началось)))

----------

Сергей Хос (22.02.2014)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Наверное, Яна дала. Маху.


Дела давно минувших дел... Все уже умерли!

----------


## Кузьмич

> ну началось)))


Хотите сказать - ура, началось?

----------


## Neroli

> Хотите сказать - ура, началось?


неа, не хочу)) у меня ремиссия))

----------

Alex (22.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (22.02.2014), Сергей Хос (22.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Прямо МАХА была?))
> Один эзотерический знакомый (не лишенный, впрочем, чувства юмора) любил говаривать про девушек: "с такооой муладхарой".


Маха? Это икаженное от Маша?  :Smilie: 
Нееееее. По пачпорту кажись таки Яна. Маха эт другая

----------

Ашвария (22.02.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

> Маха? Это икаженное от Маша? 
> Нееееее. По пачпорту кажись таки Яна. Маха эт другая




Дааааа  :Big Grin:  
Маха - моя старшая подруга, по паспорту Т.Данилевич. Переводчица [однако не од слова "водка", не подумайте ничё такое].

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016), Сергей Хос (22.02.2014)

----------


## Alex

Скажите, друзья, мы все одну и ту же Яну имеем в виду?

----------

Neroli (22.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Скажите, друзья, мы все одну и ту же Яну имеем в виду?


А вы, Алекс, про которую ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

Да про ту самую (мы, кстати, разве на "вы"?), какую ж еще.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да про ту самую (мы, кстати, разве на "вы"?), какую ж еще.


Всё смешалось в доме Обломских. Всё обломалось в доме Смешанских (не. мы не на "вы")

----------

Alex (22.02.2014), Neroli (22.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Секо Асахара хотя бы встречался с ЕСДЛ (пять раз)


А нельзя ли где-то относительно достоверно узнать, о чём они беседовали на тех 5 встречах?

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Кстати говоря, тхераваддины вот спокойно читают Сутры, и ничо, понимают.
> Но вот у "тибетцев" как-то все внезапно сложно.


Вы идеализируете тхераваду!  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (22.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (22.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Рука бойцов колоть устала...
> Я неожиданно задался вопросом.
> Вот Будда проповедует, это фиксируется как Сутра.
> При проповеди присутствовало неисчислимое число существ - как людей, так и нелюдей.
> В расчете на всю эту толпу, Будда произносит проповедь.
> Однако. Проходит лет 500, и выясняется, что понять этот текст типа невозможно без комментария...
> ОК. А потом проходит еще лет 500 - и уже и комментарий невозможно понять без комментария.
> 
> Вот скажите мне - Будда что, изначально говорил так непонятно, что без комментариев никак? Вроде как-то несострадательно...
> ...


Опять переходим к теме "Запад и Ваджраяна"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> А нельзя ли где-то относительно достоверно узнать, о чём они беседовали на тех 5 встречах?


Да как же узнать-то?))
Тот факт, что встреч было пять подтверждается наличием фоток - Асахара в разной (но всегда нелепой) одежде.
А так...  В принципе, никакого криминала в цитатах ЕСДЛ (даже если они настоящие) о Асахаре я лично не вижу.
Аумцы особо писают кипятком оттого, что ЕСДЛ (возможно) сказал, что у Асахары "есть Ум Будды".
Звучит-то может и неплохо, только если имеется ввиду Татхагатагарбха - так у кого ее нет.))

----------

Влад К (22.02.2014), Дондог (31.07.2016), Нико (22.02.2014), Сергей Хос (22.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (23.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ЕСДЛ (возможно) сказал, что у Асахары "есть Ум Будды".


утешил дурака )))

----------

Legba (23.02.2014), Дондог (31.07.2016), Нико (23.02.2014)

----------


## Choi

Друзья, не ломайте копья, АУМ Синрикё, - это не буддизм. То есть сам Асахара делал на этом ударение, можно конечно тут оспорить его позицию...  :Smilie: 
Шива в понимании Асахары, это не Шива индусов  :Smilie:  Вот как сам Асахара об этом говорит:



> Шива, о котором говорится, включает в себя индуистского бога Шиву, но это не одно и то же. В "Шива Я" входят все Будды, включая Победителя в Истине будду Сакьямуни. Это тот, кто обладает Четырьмя Великими Неизмеримостями, выше которых нет. Вот каково определение Всевышнего Бога Шивы. В Дзогчен его называют будда Самантабхадра, а в Махамудре – это будда Ваджрадхара, у буддийских йогов это Ади-Будда и берущие от него начало семейство пяти дхьяни-будд, Будд Медитации.


Сейчас организации "АУМ Синрикё" нет. На основе одной старой секты возникли четыре новые  :Smilie:  разной степени радикальности. На одном краю бывшего "аумовского мира" расположились так называемые "фундаменталисты", это люди придерживающиеся крайних взглядов (тиртики), весьма опасные для общества (за убийства и угрозу терактов некоторых уже посадили, они скоро выйдут и готовы продолжить "свою борьбу", но это знают и те, кто их сажал). На другом краю "аумовского мира" находится Фумихиро Дзёю, бывщий глава Российского аума. Он своё отсидел, вышел, создал "Алеф" (организацию, производящую денежные выплаты пострадавшим от зариновой атаки), отмежевался от "Алефа" и создал новую секту "Хикари-но ва" (Круг света).
Сам Сёка Асахара приговорён к смертной казни и ожидает приведения приговора в исполнение в японской тюрме.

----------

Legba (23.02.2014), Tong Po (23.02.2014), Дондог (31.07.2016), Нико (23.02.2014)

----------


## Legba

Эх, что же Вы, Choi, наделали))
У Германна была такая простая система доказательства:
1. Находим у Асахары слово "Шива".
2. Находим цитату из кашмирского пандита, который говорит, что кашмирские шиваиты
с буддистами несогласны.
3. Профит!

Но ежели выясняется, что: "В Дзогчен его называют будда Самантабхадра, а в Махамудре – это будда Ваджрадхара, у буддийских йогов это Ади-Будда" все вдруг рассыпается.
Как можно доказать, что "Шива", который на самом деле Самантабхадра/Ваджрадхара, не соответствует высоким требованиям?)))

----------

Аурум (23.02.2014), Ашвария (23.02.2014), Дондог (31.07.2016), Сергей Хос (23.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Как можно доказать, что "Шива", который на самом деле Самантабхадра/Ваджрадхара, не соответствует высоким требованиям?)))


Если за спиной нет надписи - А ТЫ ПОЗНАЛ ПУСТОТУ ПУСТОТЫ!!!
то высоким требованиям не соответствует

----------

Германн (23.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

А почему всё-таки в вике пишут, что секта Асахары-де "базировалась на буддизме ваджраяны"? http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...B0%D1%80%D0%B0

----------


## Choi

Она "базировалась на буддизме ваджраяны" потому, что 1. Кроме обычного прибежища в трёх драгоценностях, было и тантрическое. 2. У группы хинаяны, которая хоть и делала упор на практику восьмеричного пути, переводила и изучала сутты палийского канона, всё же основной практикой была гуру йога. 3. Группа практикующих ваджраяну, практиковала именно ваджраяну - Гухьясамаджу, Калачакру-тантру и др. 4. Своим учителем Асахара признал Калу Ринпоче (учителем ещё из прошлых жизней) и кто бы как к этому не относился, а Калу Ринпоче так же признал в Асахаре своего ученика.
В АУМ была поставлена на широкую ногу и практика хатха-йоги, (всевозможные асаны), но кто близко знаком с шестью йогами Наропы, тот знает, что это один из элементов этой системы.
В АУМ изучалась сутра, абхидхарма и тантра, и не изучались веды или не буддийские тантры. То, что есть сейчас, это далеко не АУМ и если за Фумихиро Дзёю ещё можно следовать, то от крыла фундаменталистов желательно держаться подальше.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> 1. Кроме обычного прибежища в трёх драгоценностях, было и тантрическое.


Каким образом бывает тантрическое прибежище без подлинной абхишеки? Асахара таковых не давал.





> 2. У группы хинаяны, которая хоть и делала упор на практику восьмеричного пути, переводила и изучала сутты палийского канона, всё же основной практикой была гуру йога.


Это никак не вяжется с хинаянской традицией.




> 3. Группа практикующих ваджраяну, практиковала именно ваджраяну - Гухьясамаджу, Калачакру-тантру и др. 4. Своим учителем Асахара признал Калу Ринпоче (учителем ещё из прошлых жизней) и кто бы как к этому не относился, а Калу Ринпоче так же признал в Асахаре своего ученика.


Не знаю, они хоть тыщу раз друг друга признали, но Ахахара не давал настоящих, традиционных тантрических вангов. 




> В АУМ была поставлена на широкую ногу и практика хатха-йоги, (всевозможные асаны), но кто близко знаком с шестью йогами Наропы, тот знает, что это один из элементов этой системы.


Хатха-йога с её асанами не имеет отношения к йоге шести йог Наропы.

----------


## Германн

_Если алаи не индивидуальны, как же Будда Пробудился, когда я ещё омрачён? Если Будда действительно Пробудился, очистив алаю-без-другой - то моя алая тоже полностью очищена. Это не так: значит, всеобщая алая невозможна._



> Согласно некоторым будд. школам, "базовая алая" каждого из существ изначально чиста, *и тем не менее они сами омрачены привнесенными загрязнениями*.
> Поэтому ваша логика - "если алая очищена, значит существо уже будда" - с т.зр. этих буддийских школ несостоятельна.
> Либо вам придется признать их небуддийскими (в частности, ньингма и кагью).


Если бы была алая-без-другой, моя алая была бы очищена от временных загрязнений с завесами, а не только чиста изначально: поскольку Будда временные загрязнения с завесами полностью устранил. Если бы была алая-без-другой, я обладал бы таким качеством Всесовершенного Будды, как всеведение, а не только Татхагатагарбхой.

Алаи индивидуальны.

Недостоверный жентонг небезвреден. Одно дело родиться этническим тибетцем в окрестностях монастыря Джонанг, и традиционно исповедовать неортодоксальный буддизм, с него и начав. Это способ получить высокое рождение + кармическую связь с буддизмом. Но если начинать с ортодоксального буддизма - пустота в котором логически несовместима с Парашивой - принять потом недостоверный жентонг коренное падение.

В Кагью и Ньингма признают Гелуг аутентичной буддийской школой: при том, что воззрение Гелуг категорически исключает философию Долпопы-Таранатхи. Гелугоборчество - не от ортодоксального буддизма, который как раз солидарен с Гелуг.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Германн

> Эх, что же Вы, Choi, наделали))
> У Германна была такая простая система доказательства:
> 1. Находим у Асахары слово "Шива".
> 2. Находим цитату из кашмирского пандита, который говорит, что кашмирские шиваиты
> с буддистами несогласны.
> 3. Профит!
> 
> Но ежели выясняется, что: "В Дзогчен его называют будда Самантабхадра, а в Махамудре – это будда Ваджрадхара, у буддийских йогов это Ади-Будда" все вдруг рассыпается.
> Как можно доказать, что "Шива", который на самом деле Самантабхадра/Ваджрадхара, не соответствует высоким требованиям?)))


Когда Парашунья = Парашива, обсуждалось здесь: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=22188&page=15

Парашунья, трактуемая в духе философии Долпопы: 
"Совершенно существующая природа, это абсолютное отсутствие сущности в том смысле, что это отсутствие сущности, которая является Абсолютом; другими словами ее сущность не концептуальна. Сущность неконцептуальной Мудрости Ума не может быть схвачена концептуальным умом, и с точки зрения концептуального ума она не имеет сущности; со своей собственной точки зрения – это Абсолютная Реальность" (кхенпо Цультрим Ринпоче)

Абсолютная реальность Парашивы: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post620144

_Вилакшана_ кашмирского шиваизма соответствует _нетождественности_ сущности нирваны сущности сансары у  Долпопы. В ортодоксальном же буддизме сущность сансары и нирваны тождественна, будь это одинаково пустая пустота (не превращённая в самостоятельно реальный, со своей стороны, индуистский Атман) или будь это дхармата (одинаковая "дхармовость" как санскрита дхарм, так и асанскрита дхарм).

Сансара и нирвана одинаково пусты.
И сансара, и нирвана - опытны, дхармовы.

Если же постулировать реальность Абсолюта (самостоятельного от феноменов-дхарм) по ту сторону пустоты, уверовать в Парашунью-Парашиву как изнанку феноменального и высший аспект пустоты - нирвана превратится в единую, без другой, абсолютно реальную Сущность.

Долпопа так и поступил: 
http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic4685.html

Нет совокупности Четырёх Печатей без *подлинной* пустоты:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post658535

Разве можно заменять пустоту Парашивой, Абсолютом - а потом, как ни в чём ни бывало, рассуждать о "совокупности четырёх печатей"? Шуньята - не просто слово, в которое можно подставлять любое, совершенно произвольное, значение. Пустота не обладает самобытием: за ней не скрывается всеобщая Сущность, реальная со своей стороны, независимо от феноменов-дхарм. 

Парашива является такой Сущностью (реальной со своей стороны, независимо от феноменов). Ади-Будда, Самантабхадра не является: это эмблема светоносной ясности, символ пустой от самобытия знаниевости всех дхарм (ясный свет - состояние дхарм, независимо от феноменов-дхарм ясный свет не существует).

Дхармата, "дхармовость" - природа будды - *окончательная данность*. Что сансара, что нирвана представлены пустыми от самобытия, и так проявляющимися, дхармами (т.е. феноменами, видами опыта). 

Ясный свет независимо от дхарм-феноменов - как самосущая нирвана, онтологически отличная от сансары, как реальная со своей стороны изнанка феноменального мира  сансары - не существует. Это отличает Самантабхадру (светоносную ясность как состояние дхарм) от Парашивы (всеобщей субстанции, самостоятельной подкладки  дхарм).

*Асахара учил о Шиве - не о Самантабхадре*. 
Асахара был нео-индуистом, нетрадиционным шиваитом.

----------


## Германн

> Она "базировалась на буддизме ваджраяны" потому, что 1. Кроме обычного прибежища в трёх драгоценностях, было и тантрическое. 2. У группы хинаяны, которая хоть и делала упор на практику восьмеричного пути, переводила и изучала сутты палийского канона, всё же основной практикой была гуру йога. 3. Группа практикующих ваджраяну, практиковала именно ваджраяну - Гухьясамаджу, Калачакру-тантру и др. 4. Своим учителем Асахара признал Калу Ринпоче (учителем ещё из прошлых жизней) и кто бы как к этому не относился, а Калу Ринпоче так же признал в Асахаре своего ученика.
> В АУМ была поставлена на широкую ногу и практика хатха-йоги, (всевозможные асаны), но кто близко знаком с шестью йогами Наропы, тот знает, что это один из элементов этой системы.
> В АУМ изучалась сутра, абхидхарма и тантра, и не изучались веды или не буддийские тантры. То, что есть сейчас, это далеко не АУМ и если за Фумихиро Дзёю ещё можно следовать, то от крыла фундаменталистов желательно держаться подальше.


Когда пустота не пуста - это не аутентичный буддизм. Если в Четырёх Печатях подменять пустоту Абсолютом - от совокупности Печатей ничего не остаётся. Это уже совершенно другое учение: не уникальное, не сверх-мирское Учение Будды.

Вопросы о Сёко Асахаре должны адресоваться не буддистам, а шиваитам (исходя из его собственного вероучения). Асахара не учил шуньяваде; и он не был признан в качестве Ваджрачарьи традиционными Ваджрачарьями.

----------


## Германн

Если в Четырёх Печатях подменять пустоту теистическим Абсолютом - от совокупности Печатей ничего не остаётся. Странно исповедовать под маской буддизма обычный теизм: учения об Абсолюте известны во всех цивилизациях, и создание такой религии не требует участия Татхагаты. Выходит, Будда проповедовал, дублируя мирских учителей? Какой абсурд.

----------


## Германн

> А почему всё-таки в вике пишут, что секта Асахары-де "базировалась на буддизме ваджраяны"? http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...B0%D1%80%D0%B0


Потому что не понимают, что нет совокупности Четырёх Печатей без пустоты. Пустота же пуста: если изнанкой шуньи оказывается самосущий Атман - это уже не пустота по своему значению, а лишь заимствованное из буддизма слово; означающее уже не шуньяту, а теистический Абсолют.

----------


## Аурум

> Если в Четырёх Печатях подменять пустоту теистическим Абсолютом - от совокупности Печатей ничего не остаётся. Странно исповедовать под маской буддизма обычный теизм: учения об Абсолюте известны во всех цивилизациях, и создание такой религии не требует участия Татхагаты. Выходит, Будда проповедовал, дублируя мирских учителей? Какой абсурд.


Вспомнилась серия мультсериала "South Park" (6 эпизод 10 сезона) под названием "ManBearPig"
[спойлер]
В мультфильме Эл Гор борется со страшной угрозой для человечества — существе под названием "Челмедведосвин", которое является "наполовину человеком, наполовину медведем и наполовину свином"

[/спойлер]

----------

Германн (23.02.2014), Кузьмич (23.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

Дукха, анитья, *анатман*.

----------


## Германн

> Группа практикующих ваджраяну, практиковала именно ваджраяну - Гухьясамаджу


Не было практики Гухьясамаджи.

"Как сказано (в Гухьясамадже): 
...
Поскольку дхармы все равны в неимении самости,
наш ум - изначально не-рождён, и по природе пуст"
...
Поскольку ум равно (пребывает) в равенстве отсутствия самости дхарм, то "наш ум - изначально не-рождён". Поэтому - "по природе пуст". Какова же "природа пустоты"? Пустота - природа пространства. Ведь сказано: Пространство - пустое. Все дхармы (имеют) природу пространства. И у Пробуждения (бодхи) - его природа. Но и пространство - лишь название, лишённое самобытия. Так и ум - лишь название, лишённое самобытия. Когда постигается не-возникновение и не-прекращение ума (читта), это Пробуждение (бодхи)".

Нагарджуна. "Объяснение Бодхичитты".

----------


## Германн

> делала упор на практику восьмеричного пути, переводила и изучала сутты палийского канона


Не было практики Восьмеричного пути.

"Саббе дхамма анатта".

----------


## Германн

> кто бы как к этому не относился, а Калу Ринпоче так же признал в Асахаре своего ученика


Будда Шакьямуни тоже признавал Девадатту в качестве ученика. Это не то же самое, что признание учительской квалификации. Сёко Асахара не представлял Будда-Дхарму: 

1. Учитель не учил пустотности (не было словесной Дхармы); 
2. не был признан в качестве нового Учителя традицией (не было реализованной Дхармы).

----------


## Германн

Без шуньяты, которой учил Будда (без шуньяты, не скрывающей за собой индуистский Атман); и без признания Учителя представителями непрерывной, идущей от Будды традиции - невозможно отличить Будда-Дхарму от не-Дхармы. Не будет ни совокупности Четырёх Печатей (критерия словесной Дхармы) - ни Мудрости, способной удостоверять квалификацию Учителя (критерия реализованной Дхармы).

----------


## Германн

> Германн, у Вас тяжёлое обострение, да? Лекарств не выслать? А?


Медитируйте почаще.




> Можете мне процитировать, где именно я:
> 
> 1. "претендуете на единственно верное понимание Сутр. "


Игнорируя современные лекции - Вы ставите себя выше стоящей за ними живой традиции. Если лекции не нужны, Ваше понимание первоисточников правильное, когда у традиционных Лам - неверное; и единственно правильное, т.к. последним можно пренебречь.




> 2. Где именно у МЕНЯ "Из совокупности у Вас выпадает пустотность. "
> 3. Где именно я утверждаю, что "слово "пустота" становится синонимом Бога-Абсолюта".
> 4. Где Я пишу, что "Явления ...не пустые - за ними скрывается всеобщая Сущность"
> 5. Откуда Вам известно ( МЕНЯ процитируйте), что "пустота" - она же аспект самосущего Абсолюта."?


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post618407 и дальше в этой теме.

----------


## Германн

> А что вас удивляет? ньингма и кагью - в сущности, жентонг, только не такой радикальный, как в джонанг.


Согласно Мипам Ринпоче, два объяснения пары *абсолютное/относительное*  не противоречат друг другу. *Пустота/проявления* не противоречат *безошибочности/заблуждению*. 

Мипам Ринпоче - это достоверный жентонг, в отличие от недостоверного (который тоже никуда не делся). Вы ведь сами переводили этот текст Е.С. Далай-Ламы: 

"Многие тибетские мастера прошлого отвергали это воззрение, но Дилго Кхенце Ринпоче утверждает, что существует две разновидности жентонг, *одна из которых достоверна, а другая нет*".

Мудрость Будды проявляется, будучи пустой как от заблуждения, так и от самобытия: нельзя исчерпывающе точно фиксировать её признаки. Мудрость Будды проявляется, но она не есть нечто жёстко фиксированное, самосущее даже в признаках, чтоб можно было с исчерпывающей полнотой указать - "вот оно" - и тем самым ограничить, сделать чем-то ставшим, изолированным, застывшим в себе самом.

*Мудрость Будды пуста от другого (от заблуждения) - и пуста от себя (от самобытия).*

Традиционный тибетский буддизм далёк от гелугоборчества. Тибетские школы признают Гелуг аутентичной школой, сохраняющей Будда-Дхарму и ведущей к полному Пробуждению. Учения Сакья, Кагью, Ньингма - не противоречат Гелуг принципиальным, фундаментальным образом: как Дхарма не-Дхарме.

Живая традиция признаёт пустоту пустоты: говорится о ней прямо, акцентируется она, как в Гелуг - или нет. Живое знание пустоты одинаково. "Действительно понять смысл Дхармакаи, лишенной основания, значит прийти к выводу мадхьямики-прасангики: "так как я ничего не утверждаю, я не ошибаюсь" (Джигмед Лингпа).

Е.С. Далай-Лама: "Союз старой и новой школ переводов"
http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dalaiper.htm

----------


## Германн

Думаете, что пустота пустоты - смешная и абстрактная концепция, никак не связанная с практикой? Это не так.

"Не обнаруживая собственной природы в объекте и субъекте,
Оставив всякое принятие и отвержение, в абсолютном недеянии,
Пребывая в этом длительное время, не создавая умственных построений,                      
Ни на что не отвлекаясь, станем Махасаттвами!

Мы говорим, что все объекты не имеют собственной природы. Исходя из этого кто-то может сделать вывод, что пустотность сама ею наделена. Но это не так. Сама пустотность, как таковая, не имеет истинности, это просто ярлык, которым мы пользуемся.

«Оставив всякое принятие и отвержение...» В абсолютном смысле нет «принимаемого» и «отвергаемого».
«В абсолютном недеянии...» В самой пустотности нет активности эмпирической реальности.
«Пребывая в этом длительное время...» Универсальный принцип всех явлений (gnas lug) пуст. И это нечто постоянное. 

Если длительно пребывать в понимании этого не отвлекаясь ни на что другое, не создавая умственных построений, то можно быстро достичь переживания пустотности и стать высшей личностью." 

Еше Лодой Ринпоче, "Боевая чакра" (комментарий на текст Дхармаракшиты).

----------


## Германн

> я буду добиваться Вашего бана


Давайте добьёмся моего бана на БФ (притом, бессрочного) совместно.
*Прошу Модераторов забанить меня бессрочно - и прошу никогда не разбанивать.*

----------

Tong Po (24.02.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Медитируйте почаще.
> 
> 
> Игнорируя современные лекции - Вы ставите себя выше стоящей за ними живой традиции. Если лекции не нужны, Ваше понимание первоисточников правильное, когда у традиционных Лам - неверное; и единственно правильное, т.к. последним можно пренебречь.
> 
> 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post618407 и дальше в этой теме.



Не указывайте мне, что делать и я не буду советовать Вам, куда Вам пойти.

И где же я писал, что лекции не нужны? Цитируйте. Конкретно. 

Что в этой теме? Где КОНКРЕТНЫЕ цитаты на КАЖДОЕ Ваше утверждение обо мне?

З.Ы. Гы...  Германн опять сам себя высек - в ссылке, которую он сам же и дал - я как раз цтитирую лекцию современного представителя Кагью Кхенпо Цультрима Римпоч, то есть фактически Германн видит, что я не игнорирую живую традицию, о чём он врёт. То есть ГЕРМАНН ОЧЕРДНОЙ РАЗ УЛИЧЁН в НАГЛОЙ ЛЖИ.

----------


## Германн

> Не указывайте мне, что делать и я не буду советовать Вам, куда Вам пойти.
> 
> И где же я писал, что лекции не нужны? Цитируйте. Конкретно. 
> 
> Что в этой теме? Где КОНКРЕТНЫЕ цитаты на КАЖДОЕ Ваше утверждение обо мне?
> 
> З.Ы. Гы...  Германн опять сам себя высек - в ссылке, которую он сам же и дал - я как раз цтитирую лекцию современного представителя Кагью Кхенпо Цультрима Римпоч, то есть фактически Германн видит, что я не игнорирую живую традицию, о чём он врёт. То есть ГЕРМАНН ОЧЕРДНОЙ РАЗ УЛИЧЁН в НАГЛОЙ ЛЖИ.


Медитируйте почаще: будет меньше злобы и необоснованных претензий к собеседникам.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=22188&page=15

Большинство Учителей ортодоксальных школ - в чём обращение к традиции, что здесь обсуждалось - не поддерживает философию Долпопы. Вы цитируете Ламу, который её поддерживает. В результате, получается именно то, что написано: ересь.

"Сущность могла бы проявиться только опираясь на качества, а качества – опираясь на сущность. Такие качества или такая сущность не могут иметь никакой самосущности или истинного существования. Однако, качества Будды не таковы."

Самостоятельное, независимое от дхарм существование дхарматы - превращает дхармату из дхармовости в самосущую подкладку дхарм (в Атман: в отдельный от дхарм их носитель, в  дхармин). Да, индивидуальный Атман отрицается, но у Долпопы получается Атман всеобщий: индуистский Абсолют. Это смещает пустоту с места всеобщего принципа, и ставит на место несубстанциональной пустоты реальную со своей стороны Сущность, отдельную от дхарм - Сущность, стоящую за качествами, не опираясь на них.

*Из совокупности Четырёх Печатей выпадает пустота, которой учил Будда.*

Нелепо рассуждать о Печатях, заменив шуньяту Богом-Абсолютом (Сущностью, стоящей за феноменами, не опираясь на них). Это не Будда-Дхарма: совокупности Печатей больше нет.

Для практика ортодоксальной Ваджраяны, философия Долпопы вовсе не безвредна. Одно дело   родиться этническим тибетцем где-то в окрестностях монастыря Джонанг, и начать практику с недостоверного жентонг. Это даст кармическую связь с буддизмом на будущие жизни (а в этой будет практиковаться исторический буддизм - но не Будда-Дхарма). Учение Будды о пустоте в недостоверном жентонг извращено. Переход к философии Долпопы уже после ознакомления с настоящей шуньявадой - для практика Ваджраяны есть коренное падение.

----------

Гьямцо (24.02.2014), Фил (24.02.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

Германн!
Большинство лам традиции Кагью согласны с кхенпо Цультримрм Римпоче - данный кхенпо транслирует традиционный подход Кагью, это во-первых. Во-вторых, речь шла вовсе не о том - Вы прямо обвинили меня в том, что я игнорирую лекции современных учителей, живую традицию. Цитата, которую Вы же и привели - ЯСНО, ЧЁТКО И НЕДВУСМЫСЛЕННО ДОКАЗЫВАЕТ ОБРАТНОЕ. И не важно, чего именно пишет кхенпо - речь не о том. Так что Вы - лжёте сознательно. Вот к чему приводит ПП -ко лжи!

З.Ы. Ну и по остальному - ни единой цитаты, как и обычно. Ну кроме ссылок на себя любимого! 
Вот к чему приводит ПП - к асолютному эгоизму!

----------


## Германн

> Германн!
> Большинство лам традиции Кагью согласны с кхенпо Цультримрм Римпоче - данный кхенпо транслирует традиционный подход Кагью, это во-первых. Во-вторых, речь шла вовсе не о том - Вы прямо обвинили меня в том, что я игнорирую лекции современных учителей, живую традицию. Цитата, которую Вы же и привели - ЯСНО, ЧЁТКО И НЕДВУСМЫСЛЕННО ДОКАЗЫВАЕТ ОБРАТНОЕ. И не важно, чего именно пишет кхенпо - речь не о том. Так что Вы - лжёте сознательно. Вот к чему приводит ПП -ко лжи!
> 
> З.Ы. Ну и по остальному - ни единой цитаты, как и обычно. Ну кроме ссылок на себя любимого! 
> Вот к чему приводит ПП - к асолютному эгоизму!


Нет, большинство Лам Кагью не поддерживает недостоверный жентонг. Философия Третьего Кармапы отнюдь не то же самое, что философия Долпопы (пустота от измышлений о природе будды не делает природу будды не-пустой от самобытия). 

Вы игнорируете то, что Кагью признают Гелуг традицией, ведущей к полному Пробуждению: а взгляд Гелуг принципиально несовместим с философией Долпопы. Будда-Дхармой традиционно считается то, что несовместимо с этой старинной ересью.

P.S. Ваши обвинения - неадекватны.

*Прошу Модераторов забанить меня бессрочно - и прошу никогда не разбанивать.*

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Германн

Знаменитый дзогченпа квалифицировал философию Джонанг как индуистскую: «Далай-Лама V (1617-1682) обвинил школу в подмене буддийского учения индуистским» - В.П. Андросов, «Философия буддизма. Энциклопедия». М., 2011, стр. 674. Политика здесь ни при чём: школа Карма Кагью, сторонники которой, как и последователи Джонанг, были противниками Гелуг, не обвинялась в приверженности индуизму.

Никто из сторонников философии Долпопы-Таранатхи неспособен отличить свою  Парашунью от Парашивы: что неоднократно демонстрировалось на этом форуме и на других. Дело не только в том, что Далай-Лама V или Е.С. Торчинов квалифицировали учение Долпопы как эквивалентное индуизму, дело в объективной ситуации (что проверяемо).

В чём *принципиальное* отличие Парашуньи Долпопы-Таранатхи от Парашивы или от   Ниргуна Брахмана? Ни в чём: это одно и то же, только разными словами. Всеобщая Сущность, стоящая за качествами, не опираясь на качества: Сущность, абсолютно реальная со своей стороны.

*Замена пустоты шиваитским Абсолютом разрушает совокупность Четырёх Печатей.*

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Alex

Погодите, Германн, не уходите. Вы еще не все сказали, а людям может быть польза. Вот, например, не могли бы вы разъяснить: что такое "пустота пустоты" и как на ее основе отличить Дхарму от адхармы? Вы что-то такое писали, но как-то мало и не подробно.

----------


## Германн

> Погодите, Германн, не уходите. Вы еще не все сказали, а людям может быть польза. Вот, например, не могли бы вы разъяснить: что такое "пустота пустоты" и как на ее основе отличить Дхарму от адхармы? Вы что-то такое писали, но как-то мало и не подробно.


 :Smilie:  

Может быть, лучше помолимся за долголетие, удачливость Обамы - и за крепкий мир?

----------

Alex (24.02.2014), Фил (24.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Погодите, Германн, не уходите. Вы еще не все сказали, а людям может быть польза. Вот, например, не могли бы вы разъяснить: что такое "пустота пустоты" и как на ее основе отличить Дхарму от адхармы? Вы что-то такое писали, но как-то мало и не подробно.


А что непонятно про пустоту пустоты?

----------


## Дубинин

> А что непонятно про пустоту пустоты?


Когда чел на заправке садится в машину постояв и поделав в тумане разные фантазии, он не отгоняет фантазии и не объезжает их. Но для особо уставших есть инструкция: "вы не должны циклиться на мысли, что фантазий никогда и небыло..." И эта священная инструкция- отличает нашу заправку от соседней))

----------


## Германн

> Когда чел на заправке садится в машину постояв и поделав в тумане разные фантазии, он не отгоняет фантазии и не объезжает их. Но для особо уставших есть инструкция: "вы не должны циклиться на мысли, что фантазий никогда и небыло..." И эта священная инструкция- отличает нашу заправку от соседней))


Не зная интеллектуально, что такое пустота - как можно медитировать о том, чего не знаешь? Вместо созерцания шуньяты - получится созерцание чего угодно. А без прямого постижения шуньяты (что цель медитации на пустоту) не зародится подлинная Бодхичитта. Пробуждение (возможное даже в этой жизни, но при условии правильной практики Ваджраяны) становится принципиально недостижимым.

Если вместо шуньяты созерцается Бог-Абсолют, практик лишь переродится бесформенным богом. Если же тантрик начинал с ортодоксальной шуньявады, а потом совершил коренное падение (9, 11) - переродится в аду. Это отодвигает перспективу Пробуждения.

----------


## Tong Po

> Нет, большинство Лам Кагью не поддерживает недостоверный жентонг. Философия Третьего Кармапы отнюдь не то же самое, что философия Долпопы (пустота от измышлений о природе будды не делает природу будды не-пустой от самобытия). 
> 
> Вы игнорируете то, что Кагью признают Гелуг традицией, ведущей к полному Пробуждению: а взгляд Гелуг принципиально несовместим с философией Долпопы. Будда-Дхармой традиционно считается то, что несовместимо с этой старинной ересью.
> 
> P.S. Ваши обвинения - неадекватны.
> 
> *Прошу Модераторов забанить меня бессрочно - и прошу никогда не разбанивать.*


При чём тут философия Долпопы? Речь вообще не о философии. Речь о том, что Вы обвинили меня в игнорировании живой традиции. Я докащал Вам обратное, но Вы продолдаете нагло упорствовать и осознанно лгать. 

Теперь, что касается собственно философии, Цультрим Римпоче транслирует именно философию Кармапы. Если до Вас это не доходит - это Ваши личные проблемы. Если это воззрение не совпадает с воззрением ЕСДЛ  XIV (в чём я лично сомневаюсь), то это - не проблемы Кагью. Если Вы не в состоянии прнять, что тот жентонг, который излагает в лекциях кхенпо - это ТРАДИЦИОННОЕ воззрение Кагью - это Ваши проблемы. Если Вы не можнте вместить то, что в Дхарме философия - это один из методов, а методов - множество и метолы Гелуг не обязаны совпадать с методами Канью, но и при этом этотне означает их противоречия - это Ваши проблемы.

----------


## Германн

С одной стороны, есть широко распространённые мирские учения: часть сансары. С другой стороны, есть Учение Будды: сверх-мирское Учение, не от этого мира, появление которого в мире людей обязательно требует проповеди Татхагаты. 

Как сверх-мирское Учение может совпасть с широко распространённой мирской философией?! 

Если философская трактовка Учения Будды принципиально совпадает с учением тиртхиков, это свидетельство неправильной интерпретации буддийских категорий. 

Мирские учения веками сохраняли, передавали суть своих доктрин. Сверх-мирское Учение, по определению, отлично от мирского.

----------


## Германн

> При чём тут философия Долпопы? Речь вообще не о философии. Речь о том, что Вы обвинили меня в игнорировании живой традиции. Я докащал Вам обратное, но Вы продолдаете нагло упорствовать и осознанно лгать.


Напоминаю, что именно я говорил о традиции: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post658198
Среди представителей традиции (обученных либо экспертно признанных: кооптированных) есть носители Мудрости. Пусть даже Бодхисаттвы могут ошибаться, заключения большинства духовных лидеров выражают Мудрость.

Напоминаю, что именно я говорил о Кагью:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post659274
Нет, большинство Лам Кагью не поддерживает недостоверный жентонг. Философия Третьего Кармапы отнюдь не то же самое, что философия Долпопы (пустота от измышлений о природе будды не делает природу будды не-пустой от самобытия).

Вы, Tong Po, игнорируете живую традицию - игнорируя современные лекции, в которых авторитетнейшие Ламы - в большинстве своём - выражают совершенно другие подходы.

Вы, Tong Po, делаете это так: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post658920



> Да уже сто раз писал и не только я. Критерием буддисткой ФИЛОСОФИИ является СОВОКУПНОСТЬ Четырёх печатей, как она изложена в СУТРАХ ( не в лекциях!).


Теперь попробуйте обосновать - почему Аум Синрикё не традиция. Ничего у Вас не получится: без таких критериев мнение человека с улицы, вообще любого - само себе традиция.

----------


## Германн

> Теперь, что касается собственно философии, Цультрим Римпоче транслирует именно философию Кармапы. Если до Вас это не доходит - это Ваши личные проблемы. Если это воззрение не совпадает с воззрением ЕСДЛ  XIV (в чём я лично сомневаюсь), то это - не проблемы Кагью. Если Вы не в состоянии прнять, что тот жентонг, который излагает в лекциях кхенпо - это ТРАДИЦИОННОЕ воззрение Кагью - это Ваши проблемы. Если Вы не можнте вместить то, что в Дхарме философия - это один из методов, а методов - множество и метолы Гелуг не обязаны совпадать с методами Канью, но и при этом этотне означает их противоречия - это Ваши проблемы.


Если Вы не отличаете достоверный жентонг от недостоверного, это Ваши проблемы. 
Ошибочная философия Долпопы - не единственный жентонг; а Кагью - не Джонанг.

То, что Вы - вследствие занятой позиции - никак не сможете отличить пустоту Будда-Дхармы от пустоты Шиваизма - тоже Ваши проблемы. Для ортодоксальных буддистов никакой проблемы в этом нет.

----------


## Alex

Горшочек, не вари!!! Обама!!! Обама!!! Да позовите уже кто-нибудь Обаму, пусть наведет тут мир во всем мире!!!

----------

Кузьмич (24.02.2014), Фил (24.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Рука бойцов колоть устала...
> Я неожиданно задался вопросом.
> Вот Будда проповедует, это фиксируется как Сутра.
> При проповеди присутствовало неисчислимое число существ - как людей, так и нелюдей.
> В расчете на всю эту толпу, Будда произносит проповедь.
> Однако. Проходит лет 500, и выясняется, что понять этот текст типа невозможно без комментария...
> ОК. А потом проходит еще лет 500 - и уже и комментарий невозможно понять без комментария.
> 
> Вот скажите мне - Будда что, изначально говорил так непонятно, что без комментариев никак? Вроде как-то несострадательно...
> ...


Вообще-то для науки - общее место.

По мере изменения контекста (исторического, культурного) древние тексты становятся всё менее и менее понятными. Нельзя просто так взять, и сходу правильно понять текст, написание  которого отделяют от нашего времени сотни и тысячи лет. Сплошь и рядом будет "вчитывание" в древний текст несвойственных ему значений. 

Нет никаких Сутр вообще: есть лишь конкретные интерпретации. Текст многозначен. Какая же трактовка верная? Только непрерывная традиция, идущая со времени написания текста, может что-либо об этом знать (согласно О.О. Розенбергу).

А в буддизме есть Прибежище в Сангхе. Если бы Прибежище ограничивалось только Буддой и его Священной Книгой - но ведь это не так. 

Solo scriptura - это не из буддизма.

----------


## Германн

> Да уже сто раз писал и не только я. Критерием буддисткой ФИЛОСОФИИ является СОВОКУПНОСТЬ Четырёх печатей, как она изложена в СУТРАХ ( не в лекциях!).


Solo scriptura - это не из буддизма.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Как сверх-мирское Учение может совпасть с широко распространённой мирской философией?!


Умные люди мыслят схоже дык.

----------

Фил (24.02.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Напоминаю, что именно я говорил о традиции: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post658198
> Среди представителей традиции (обученных либо экспертно признанных: кооптированных) есть носители Мудрости. Пусть даже Бодхисаттвы могут ошибаться, заключения большинства духовных лидеров выражают Мудрость.
> 
> Напоминаю, что именно я говорил о Кагью:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post659274
> Нет, большинство Лам Кагью не поддерживает недостоверный жентонг. Философия Третьего Кармапы отнюдь не то же самое, что философия Долпопы (пустота от измышлений о природе будды не делает природу будды не-пустой от самобытия).
> 
> Вы, Tong Po, игнорируете живую традицию - игнорируя современные лекции, в которых авторитетнейшие Ламы - в большинстве своём - выражают совершенно другие подходы.
> 
> ...


Вы всё-таки, видимо серьёзно больны. Вам медицинская помощь бы...

----------


## Германн

> Горшочек, не вари!!! Обама!!! Обама!!! Да позовите уже кто-нибудь Обаму, пусть наведет тут мир во всем мире!!!


Ну вот, не желаете многая лета Обаме. А зря.

----------


## Аурум

> Ну вот, не желаете многая лета Обаме. А зря.


А что, вам было видение где Обама мир спасает?

----------


## Tong Po

Германн, Вы мне больше не отвечайте - я Вас в игнор добавил. Всё равно Вы всё время повторяете одно и тоже и постоянно лжёте.

----------


## Alex

> Ну вот, не желаете многая лета Обаме.


Я Асаду зато желаю.

----------

Tong Po (24.02.2014), Аурум (24.02.2014), Германн (24.02.2014), Кузьмич (24.02.2014), Фил (24.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (26.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> А что, вам было видение где Обама мир спасает?


Нет, ничего такого. 
Лишь молюсь о том, чтобы всё оставалось таким, как сейчас: при Обаме и без войны.

----------


## Аурум

> Нет, ничего такого. 
> Лишь молюсь о том, чтобы всё оставалось таким, как сейчас: при Обаме и без войны.


А по-вашему, не Обама хотел Сирию бомбить?

----------

Фил (24.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Умные люди мыслят схоже дык.


Это нормальный подход для учёного, но не для верующего буддиста. 
Впрочем, учёный тоже должен быть настороже: с чего бы это настика совпала с астика?

----------


## Германн

> Вы всё-таки, видимо серьёзно больны. Вам медицинская помощь бы...


Не сомневался, что Вы снова не сумеете отличить пустоту Будда-Дхармы от пустоты Шиваизма. Философия Долпопы-Таранатхи - не аутентичный, не ортодоксальный буддизм.

----------


## Фил

> Это нормальный подход для учёного, но не для верующего буддиста. 
> Впрочем, учёный тоже должен быть настороже: с чего бы это настика совпала с астика?


Так уже не про астику говорят, а _вообще_.

----------


## Фил

> А по-вашему, не Обама хотел Сирию бомбить?


У Обамы проблемы с речью, что для любого политика - очень важно.
имхо, ничего он не хотел.
Разговаривать - не мешки на ранчо ворочать  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (24.02.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Так уже не про астику говорят, а _вообще_.


Самое смешное, что Трика и не входит в число традиционных шести даршан индийской философии, а некоторые индуистские тантры так и прямо отвергают авторитет Вед, так что, строго говоря,  астикой и не являются.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016), Фил (24.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Так уже не про астику говорят, а _вообще_.


Если говорить вообще, то получается как-то странно в буддизме. Учение позиционируется уникальным: часто из мира людей исчезает, надолго - требует проповеди Татхагаты - и тут бац, полное совпадение с верой тиртхиков. Такое можно допустить учёному, но поверить, что такое возможно со сверх-мирской Дхармой - невозможно.

----------


## Фил

> Если говорить вообще, то получается как-то странно в буддизме. Учение позиционируется уникальным: часто из мира людей исчезает, надолго - требует проповеди Татхагаты - и тут бац, полное совпадение с верой тиртхиков. Такое можно допустить учёному, но поверить, что такое возможно со сверх-мирской Дхармой - невозможно.


Я так понимаю речь идет о некоем абстрактном _псевдо-буддизме_, который не совпадает ни с какой верой тиртхиков (ну тот-же нью-эйдж Асахары, например).
И как его отличить.
Если оно совпадает (полностью) с какой либо из вер тиртхиков, то и отличать ничего не нужно.
Все уже различено.

----------


## Дубинин

> Я так понимаю речь идет о некоем абстрактном _псевдо-буддизме_, который не совпадает ни с какой верой тиртхиков (ну тот-же нью-эйдж Асахары, например).
> И как его отличить.
> Если оно совпадает (полностью) с какой либо из вер тиртхиков, то и отличать ничего не нужно.
> Все уже различено.


И зачем их различать или нет, вообще? Что- бы повоевать за "изм"? Можно просто следовать за тем, что нравиться... А топискатору невозможно ответить полюбому, ибо он не знаком с описанием цели достижения буддистов и не буддистов. Да и не существует цели как таковой в принципе, существуют системы "заманиваний", "пуганий", "разводок", для того что- бы "лишить", а не "преобрести". И весь спор о том как "лишить" успешней))

----------

Legba (24.02.2014), Tong Po (24.02.2014), Влад К (24.02.2014), Мяснов (24.02.2014), Поляков (24.02.2014), Фил (24.02.2014)

----------


## Choi

> Так же пишут что они "Фактически людей доводят до психического самоуничтожения" - как это распознать, поймать, уличить в этом?


Если это про крыло фундаменталистов, то всё возможно. Правда фактов таких я не знаю, но до тюрьмы эти "последователи" доходят, это точно. И писать могут всё что угодно, но повторюсь, сам Асахара делал ударение на том, что АУМ Синрикё буддизмом не является.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Может быть, лучше помолимся за долголетие, удачливость Обамы - и за крепкий мир?


Что, одновременно?  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  Тогда многое становится понятно.




> Горшочек, не вари!!! Обама!!! Обама!!! Да позовите уже кто-нибудь Обаму, пусть наведет тут мир во всем мире!!!


Непонятно, с какой целью местные Януковичи не справляются. Могли бы, если захотели.

Или это политический макрокосм так клинит форумный микрокосм??

И, раз уж речь об обаме - может, сделать барак какой-нибудь для навязчивых тем. как подвал на другом форуме  :Big Grin: 




> А что, вам было видение где Обама мир спасает?


Так на "Опаме" похоже...




> Нет, ничего такого. 
> Лишь молюсь о том, чтобы всё оставалось таким, как сейчас: при Обаме и без войны.


ГДЕ БЕЗ ВОЙНЫ ?   Будист называется...

----------

Фил (25.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> А то, есть проповедь о карме, но при этом есть учение об отсутствии я, что противоречит учению о карме. Потому что если нет я, то и никакой вообще кармы быть не может нигде и никогда.


Вы какую школу буддизма имеете в виду?
Не везде все так прямоугольно, как в Тхераваде.

----------


## Фил

Ну вот и зачем над Германном смеялись по поводу Пустоты пустоты и выгнали его - непонятно  :Frown: 



http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/082...pf_rd_i=507846

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Ну вот и зачем над Германном смеялись по поводу Пустоты пустоты и выгнали его - непонятно 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/082...pf_rd_i=507846


Мне знакома эта книга. Вообще ничего смешного в пустоте пустоты нет. Это закономерное явление. Просто Германн слишком часто про это говорил :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Фил (25.02.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну вот и зачем над Германном смеялись по поводу Пустоты пустоты и выгнали его - непонятно


Так это он сам себя подставлял)) И выгнал сам себя. Он взял незначительную технику- противоядие, которую пользовали  йогины,  склонные к энтернализму на самом тонком уровне, и возвёл её в ранг того- что делает буддизм уникальным.

----------

Tong Po (26.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (25.02.2014), Фил (25.02.2014)

----------


## Legba

> А теперь смотрю тот форум вообще закрыли. Не действия ли это богов?


Навряд это действия богов. Но мне лично кажется, если Ваши дальнейшие сообщения будут столь же информативны
и актуальны, модераторы закроют для Вас и этот форум.

----------

Alex (26.02.2014), Markus (25.02.2014), Влад К (25.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (25.02.2014), Нико (25.02.2014), Фил (26.02.2014)

----------

